# The Kindle Oasis First Impressions Thread--Post Yours Here!



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I know I said the first person to post their first impressions could start the thread, but I'm waiting for mine and I'm bored and I want to encourage some of our members who have gotten theirs already to post their first impressions.

So...if you have yours in hand, and you want to give a brief (or not so brief) first impression, let's hear it!  Doesn't have to be a full review--just how it compares to your anticipation or prior experience.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

My first impression is positive but then my first impression of every Kindle has been positive!

I like the size and shape. I like the page turn buttons which fell like real buttons. Once I turned the device on, it pretty much set itself up. The screen is bright and easy to read.

We're off to a good first start!

L


----------



## crebel

What is your firmware number, Leslie?  I heard there is already an update.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> What is your firmware number, Leslie? I heard there is already an update.


Kindle 5.7.1.1

The button for "Update Your Kindle" is grayed out.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My first impression is positive but then my first impression of every Kindle has been positive!
> 
> I like the size and shape. I like the page turn buttons which fell like real buttons. Once I turned the device on, it pretty much set itself up. The screen is bright and easy to read.
> 
> We're off to a good first start!
> 
> L


Yay! And #jealous.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Kindle 5.7.1.1
> 
> The button for "Update Your Kindle" is grayed out.
> 
> L


In the Amazon forums someone said there is an update available to 5.7.4. That person also said their Oasis updated itself as soon as they had it set up. For what it's worth...


----------



## CAR

crebel said:


> In the Amazon forums someone said there is an update available to 5.7.4. That person also said their Oasis updated itself as soon as they had it set up. For what it's worth...


The newest firmware for the Kindle Oasis is 5.7.4. Here is the link: https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/update_kindle_oasis_5.7.4.bin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, thanks for the info, crebel and CAR!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I downloaded the update and now it is restarting. Since I barely used it with the old firmware I suspect I won't notice a difference, but we'll see!

L


----------



## ShinyTop

Interesting that we have reviews but Amazon's official page says no reviews since it is not yet released.  I expect that to change in the coming hours.


----------



## Atunah

Looking forward to impressions of our own members here. Also looking forward to some impressions on the walnut cover. I seen some about the merlot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought there was a comment about the walnut in one of the threads?  Am I imagining that?

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Leslie said:


> My first impression is positive but then my first impression of every Kindle has been positive!
> 
> I like the size and shape. I like the page turn buttons which fell like real buttons. Once I turned the device on, it pretty much set itself up. The screen is bright and easy to read.
> 
> We're off to a good first start!
> 
> L


Is the screen brighter than the Voyage since it has more LEDs?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Looking forward to impressions of our own members here. Also looking forward to some impressions on the walnut cover. I seen some about the merlot.


KindleGirl got the walnut and will be by soon (I hope) to tell us more!



KindleGirl said:


> It's here! It's here! It's so little! I got the walnut cover and it feels wonderful. I'll head to the first impressions thread after I get it set up and play around a bit.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yay. I am hopping from Oasis to Oasis thread so I think I vagely remember someone saying they'll be back with more impressions that had a walnut.


----------



## Leslie

bordercollielady said:


> Is the screen brighter than the Voyage since it has more LEDs?


I am at work and my Voyage is at home so I haven't been able to compare them side-by-side. I'll let you know later today.

L


----------



## KindleGirl

I haven't had any time to actually read on it yet, but here's a few of my thoughts:

Love, love, LOVE the page turn buttons! They do make a little clicking noise, but nothing that will bother me. After having the haptic ones on the Voyage that didn't really work for me, these are great!

I usually read with the my kindles in their covers, but I may have to change my mind on this one. It really is very comfortable to hold without the case. You get to take advantage of the ergonomic design that way. It's not bad reading it in the cover at all, but it is more comfortable to read it without. If I will be reading for more than a few minutes at a time, I am pretty sure it will be without the cover.

The cover...I got the Walnut and I love it! It is not pebbled and feels more like a suede. Very soft. It does look like it may show marks or scratches over time, but I understand from someone who posted about the same leather in the voyage cover, that it ages beautifully. I'm extremely happy with this choice of cover! When you fold it back behind the kindle, it stays there because of magnets, which is nice and as I expected. 

Atunah...if you have any other questions about the walnut cover, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## bordercollielady

KindleGirl said:


> Love, love, LOVE the page turn buttons! They do make a little clicking noise, but nothing that will bother me. After having the haptic ones on the Voyage that didn't really work for me, these are great!


Wonderful!! I am a failure at the Haptic buttons too! Hopefully Amazon will put real buttons back on all of their models.


----------



## Atunah

KindleGirl, it was the texture I was wondering about. It looked like suede type soft in pictured as suppose to the merlot and black. I just wanted to hear from someone in person. I am really glad now I got the walnut on order. That is what i wanted. A soft feel and aging over time sounds nice. Just like leather tends to do.  . I am not worried about any scratches and such. It often adds to the look of aged leather. And if needed there are suede treatments like like for shoes for protection. But I don't see a need for that for my use. 

How dark of a brown is it, is it more like a medium brown? Or a darker type tone. 

Nice that the cover stays back with magnets. Handy.


----------



## amg

Just received my Kindle Oasis in the mail.  Chose the black cover because I am boring.  I do have the Kindle Voyage.  While I didn't mind the origami cover of the Voyage that much, I definitely missed the old cover style.  I also love have page buttons back.

Now, I am noticing "scallops" of light along the right edge of the device.  Will post a pic in a bit.  Need to figure out how to do it, and need to run to pick up my daughter.  I have never been that picky about the lighting, but this may bother me.  Will be curious to see if this is normal or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you have a mobile device, or are taking the pic with a smartphone, I think the easiest way if you already have Tapatalk installed for browsing the forum, is to use Tapatalk. You can upload directly from your device.

Otherwise, the photo will have to be stored online, in some place like Photobucket or Facebook (though FB may not work depending on your privacy settings). Then, copy the direct link to the image--it should end in .jpg--and then click the IMG icon, second from the left above the smileys, and paste the link between the [nobbc]







[/nobbc] tags.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Atunah said:



> How dark of a brown is it, is it more like a medium brown? Or a darker type tone.
> 
> Nice that the cover stays back with magnets. Handy.


It's hard to say as everyone has a different idea of medium or dark, but I would say dark maybe. It's not so dark that it looks close to black or anything. Kind of depends on the light you are in as well. I will try to get a picture in my sunroom in a bit and post it.

Betsy...how do I resize the image when I post it? I know they usually post in a huge size and I can never remember how to re-size it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> It's hard to say as everyone has a different idea of medium or dark, but I would say dark maybe. It's not so dark that it looks close to black or anything. Kind of depends on the light you are in as well. I will try to get a picture in my sunroom in a bit and post it.
> 
> Betsy...how do I resize the image when I post it? I know they usually post in a huge size and I can never remember how to re-size it.


Put width=700 (Max width I recommend) in the first IMG tag like this: [nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Or, you can similarly change the height with height=600 or something like this [nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Atunah said:


> And if needed there are suede treatments like like for shoes for protection. But I don't see a need for that for my use.
> 
> How dark of a brown is it, is it more like a medium brown? Or a darker type tone.
> 
> Nice that the cover stays back with magnets. Handy.


The cover is not suede leather and it is very important not to use and treatments or conditioners on the natural leather cover. 

Also if its the same type of leather as the Voyage Limited Edition cover, mine started medium brown. But now is closer to medium dark brown.


----------



## KindleGirl

This is in my sunroom on a cloudy day.









Sorry it's sideways and big. I used Tapatalk for the first time and couldn't see how it was going to be oriented. Tried to change the size, but don't think it's working.


----------



## northofdivision

Ran home just now to pick up the Oasis delivered and have only had a little bit of time to investigate. Three more couples sessions (me=Psychologist) left then back to my Kindle...Tonight will be the most important aspect: Lighting (as i've been one of the harshest critics of the lighting on previous models. Paperwhite 1=awful P2=better and improved but still flawed Voyage-Good on the bottom 3/4, flawed and ultimately unusable at night at the top 1/4) I'll examine lighting thoroughly when I have time to exist in the pitch dark of my bedroom closet with it.  

First impressions:

-HOLY cow this sucker is light (in a good way. The Oasis still feels sturdy to me. Was expecting creaking when I bend it but nope)
-Light feels more consistent at the middle strength "12" area and feels whiter and when it flashed on i didn't get the sense of dread that I did when the P1 came on and I saw that splotching (in that regard it felt the same as the Voyage which i only found to be problematic for me in the dark). Don't see the scalloping but if you did I sure will as i'm very critical with the light grid. But in the lighted room of my office it looks wonderful. 
-The flat bezel is good. I can still see the top layer like I can on my Voyage but for the majority of you, it will look perfectly like paper (this is exposing my own ocd not questioning any of your eyes). Not bothersome in any way like the Kobo Aura was for me
-This case is pretty awesome. Doesn't snap as hard as the Surface but still very secure and very clean. Texture is better than I thought it would be, smaller and thinner than it looks in videos
-The angled part of the back that Len spoke of where your 4th and 3rd (how I held it just now) or 2nd-5th fingers go in the back is LEGIT. feels great in hand. Weight distribution is great. For those of us who get tired easily, this feels much lighter than the bare Voyage to me. The kind of thing where you could swing your arm/hand holding it and it feels secure
-The case for travel, coffeehouses is surprisingly comfortable but I still feel that a good handful of us will pull it right off in bed, read nekkid, then slide it back in before bed
-Laying it flat on its back with the case on, its flat but the case protrudes just a little bit to accommodate the texture of the case. I thought i'd hate it but it doesn't bother me as yet. 
-The buttons, LEN WAS RIGHT. "Authoritative". God bless you, Amazon for bringing back actual buttons (thought the Baby Kindle is my favorite of all the buttons)
-Contrast is good so far. No complaints. Wish it were a bit darker (which goes along with my desire for different font weights) 
-The thick side of the Kindle is still thin. Feels just like the Voyage thickness to me more than the Paperwhite thickness
-Thick side bezel is not as bothersome as I thought it would be. Not as wide either. The surrounding three sides of the bezel is small and tight yet you don't feel as though you're slipping onto the screen in any way with your paws
-How I like to hold the baby Kindle (middle fingers on one side, thumb on the other) i can't with Oasis because it's too wide but the lightness makes up for the hand configuration loss
-Did I mention: HOLY cow this sucker is light. 

This is definitely heading to the coffeehouse with me and then the closet later where the real review will begin. So far, very very impressed.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for the pick KindleGirl. That looks really scrumptious


----------



## CAR

northofdivision said:


> This is definitely heading to the coffeehouse with me and then the closet later where the real review will begin. So far, very very impressed.


Looking forward to the closet light test review! Sounds great so far


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## northofdivision

You literally just want it in your hand (i've just walked all through my office with it swinging with my fingers laying on the back angle). In that regard it has the same "whoa!!!" factor as the Voyage when it came in the mail.


----------



## KindleGirl

How do I get the screen up that shows the battery percentages...anyone know? I've seen it in videos but can't find how to get those to show. I can't find it in the guide either.


----------



## Atunah

KindleGirl said:


> How do I get the screen up that shows the battery percentages...anyone know? I've seen it in videos but can't find how to get those to show. I can't find it in the guide either.


It has to be in the cover to show that. It should be then in the top menu thingie when you touch the top. I can't recall now what the picture showed, but Len did confirm it only shoes % if its in the cover.


----------



## Leslie

KindleGirl said:


> How do I get the screen up that shows the battery percentages...anyone know? I've seen it in videos but can't find how to get those to show. I can't find it in the guide either.


It has to be in the cover. Touch the settings button (the round notched wheel) and the two batteries will show.

L


----------



## malligator

Thanks, everyone, for the first impressions. How responsive is the accelerometer? When flipping to switch hands does it take some coaxing to flip the screen or does it just happen?


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks Atunah and Leslie. I thought I had it in the cover when I tried to look for the battery percentages, but apparently I didn't since I just did it and it worked this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo! My very first impression is that it's tiny! And that's just from looking at it in the box!










That's my Voyage in cover on the right.

EDIT: Opened the cover first. It's also tiny! And I'm liking the merlot. *whew*

Betsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm happy with the merlot. It doesn't really photograph well, is part of the problem. I would describe it as a dark burgundy, and it is much less mottled than it looks even in my photo. I took this photo in the same lighting that I use for my artwork, and I still had to adjust it quite a bit to make my image look like the cover. The light spot in the cover is lighter than it appears in real life, it's actually very even in color across the cover.










Betsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm happy with the merlot. It doesn't really photograph well, is part of the problem. I would describe it as a dark burgundy, and it is much less mottled than it looks even in my photo. I took this photo in the same lighting that I use for my artwork, and I still had to adjust it quite a bit to make my image look like the cover. The light spot in the cover is lighter than it appears in real life, it's actually very even in color across the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.. I like the texture of it too.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg

OK, here is photo of the lighting that I mentioned...


----------



## Jen200

Betsy, I love the merlot.  I ordered the 3G so I have to wait until next week to see mine in person.


----------



## Muddypawz

I love all of the covers!  Is the texture of the merlot cover the hard pebble finish like the black cover of the PW (and I assume like the black Oasis cover, as well)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I put the cover on, unless I pressed the button accidentally, the KO started booting up. Looking at the tree now.



amg said:


> Now, I am noticing "scallops" of light along the right edge of the device. Will post a pic in a bit. Need to figure out how to do it, and need to run to pick up my daughter. I have never been that picky about the lighting, but this may bother me. Will be curious to see if this is normal or not.


I'm seeing this too....still thinking about it. I'll try to post a photo. It's very faint and not be readily visible.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Muddypawz said:


> I love all of the covers! Is the texture of the merlot cover the hard pebble finish like the black cover of the PW (and I assume like the black Oasis cover, as well)?


I don't really know about the black cover of the PWs. Visually it does have a slight pebbled appearance, you can see it in the picture, but it feels very smooth.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, my software is updating through no effort on my part--it started while I was posting in this thread.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One issue with reading with the cover on, which is what I expected to do, is that when one turns to read with the left hand (which is the hand I read with most often), the "open" side of the cover is against your palm.  When reading my Voyage with my left hand, the spine of the cover is against my hand, and that's a little more comfortable than the edges of the cover.

And I changed the button order--easy enough to do--to have "next page" on the bottom and "last page" on the top.

Settings > Reading Options > Page Turn Buttons > Default | Reverse

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One issue with reading with the cover on, which is what I expected to do, is that when one turns to read with the left hand (which is the hand I read with most often), the "open" side of the cover is against your palm. When reading my Voyage with my left hand, the spine of the cover is against my hand, and that's a little more comfortable than the edges of the cover.
> 
> And I changed the button order--easy enough to do--to have "next page" on the bottom and "last page" on the top.
> 
> Settings > Reading Options > Page Turn Buttons > Default | Reverse
> 
> Betsy


so the default is next is up and back is down? or vice versa?


----------



## Muddypawz

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really know about the black cover of the PWs. Visually it does have a slight pebbled appearance, you can see it in the picture, but it feels very smooth.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## HakunaMatata

KindleGirl said:


> This is in my sunroom on a cloudy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's sideways and big. I used Tapatalk for the first time and couldn't see how it was going to be oriented. Tried to change the size, but don't think it's working.


Thanks for the picture, as Walnut was the one I was must interested in. I have a question, regarding the Amazon Logo--it appears in the Walnut cover, the logo is significantly darker, as compared to the rest of the cover, whereas in the Merlot, the logo just appears stamped and is more subtle. Is the contrast as great as appears in the picture?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> so the default is next is up and back is down? or vice versa?


The default is that "next page" is the top button and "previous page" is the bottom button. To change it so that "next page" is the bottom button, choose "Reverse"

Betsy


----------



## GBear

I often read with the Kindle lying flat on the table/counter. Is the uneven back - especially without the cover but maybe even with it on - an issue? Perhaps making the Kindle rock when pressing the page turn buttons, for instance? Or, without the cover, does the page lie at much of an angle?

I have developed the habit of mainly reading with two hands. For two-handed readers, do you still see Oasis as an improvement over PW or Voyage?

Thanks.


----------



## happyrder

amg said:


> OK, here is photo of the lighting that I mentioned...


Mine looks the same. I can see the LEDs on the side that has the buttons. Still, I think this bothers me less than the top third of the Voyage screen which looks yellow on my device. I compared the voyage and oasis side by side and the lighting is more evenly distributed on the oasis. I think I can live with it. Still, I'm sure the visible blotches on the side will bother many users. I eventually got used to the voyage half yellow/half white screen, so I think I will get used to the oasis lighting much faster than that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GBear said:


> I often read with the Kindle lying flat on the table/counter. Is the uneven back - especially without the cover but maybe even with it on - an issue? Perhaps making the Kindle rock when pressing the page turn buttons, for instance? Or, without the cover, does the page lie at much of an angle?
> 
> I have developed the habit of mainly reading with two hands. For two-handed readers, do you still see Oasis as an improvement over PW or Voyage?
> 
> Thanks.


There's a very, very, very slight rocking when pressing the page buttons without the cover. Though that may depend on where I've got it on the table. This is what it looks like on the table without the cover.










I think you'll like it fine with two hands. You can keep the "spine" in your preferred hand for page turning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I still wish there was a Home button.  And having the page turn buttons makes me miss the Home button more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL just realized I selected UK English on start up--it says "Aeroplane" mode in the setting bar.

Menu > Settings > Language and Dictionaries > Language

To change it to US English.  The device restarts to change languages.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did have one strange thing.  I was showing it to the hubster and demonstrating the rotation with the screensaver on.  The light didn't come on.  I opened a book and paged through a couple pages.  Checked the light level and it was on 18, like I had left.  I closed the cover and reopened it and the light came on.

Betsy


----------



## crisandria

I have not even read on my new kindle oasis yet and I LOVE having real page buttons again.  I did not know how much I missed them until I had them back.  I've been busy getting my kindle set with books, between side loaded, and collections have not had time yet to read.  I also checked out some of the purses I normally carry  and it will fit in all of them.  It won't fit in the Obran slip case I still had, but don't really use that much.  

it's busy updating software now.  I was not sure if I would like this one or not, but I do.  Can't wait till I start reading on it.


----------



## crebel

Anyone have a non-special offers Oasis?  Any change to the screensavers?  How about the new font (Ember maybe), anyone tried that?


----------



## kerrycrow

I have a question about covers.. I currently have the black cover and I do like that the amazon logo blends in.  From the pictures on this thread it looks like the Amazon logo is very dark/contrasting/solid on the Walnut cover, while on the Merlot color it is kind of in outline and not as visible.  Does that make sense and would you agree? Or is it just a photo lighting thing.


----------



## northofdivision

Ember. Nothing special. I'm a serif guy though. 

-The case magnets are very strong. You could swing the Kindle and have it hang and you'd feel safe
-The scalloping is very noticeable with each space between showing grey shadows (doesn't really bother me as yet) and so far I prefer them on the right side
-The magnetized lid staying closed while flipped is a nice touch
-Definitely when it's closed you see it as more of a square. Aesthetically this will take getting used to. 
-The Oasis came fully charged and the case about 55%

Home in two hours for the pitch dark thoughts. I went into the bathroom and shut off all the lights at work and it felt very Sepia to me from 6-9 on the light levels so for those of you that like Sepia, its going to suit you well.


----------



## KindleGirl

HakunaMatata said:


> Thanks for the picture, as Walnut was the one I was must interested in. I have a question, regarding the Amazon Logo--it appears in the Walnut cover, the logo is significantly darker, as compared to the rest of the cover, whereas in the Merlot, the logo just appears stamped and is more subtle. Is the contrast as great as appears in the picture?


This isn't the best picture of it, but in answer to your question...no, the logo does not stand out. If you hold it at different angles you will see it more than at other angles. I think maybe it is a little more noticeable on the walnut because the leather is not pebbled and doesn't have the mottled colors. With the smooth look of the walnut there's nothing else to distract your eye.

If you put the walnut cover directly under a light, you can see a very faint sparkling in the leather. I'm sure I can't capture it in a photo or I would take one. Very cool.


----------



## Atunah

northofdivision said:


> Ember. Nothing special. I'm a serif guy though.
> 
> -The case magnets are very strong. You could swing the Kindle and have it hang and you'd feel safe
> -The scalloping is very noticeable with each space between showing grey shadows (doesn't really bother me as yet) and so far I prefer them on the right side
> -The magnetized lid staying closed while flipped is a nice touch
> -Definitely when it's closed you see it as more of a square. Aesthetically this will take getting used to.
> -The Oasis came fully charged and the case about 55%
> 
> Home in two hours for the pitch dark thoughts. I went into the bathroom and shut off all the lights at work and it felt very Sepia to me from 6-9 on the light levels so for those of you that like Sepia, its going to suit you well.


Curious, what light level do you have the Oasis when you notice the scalloping, or shadows at the lights? This is worrying me a tad. I had a absolutely horrible time with the PW1 and had to settle at some point as amazon kind of acted like they weren't going to send another replacement. I had 2. Keeping the 2nd. 
On the other hand I have nothing on my Voyage, I cannot see any shadows, anything at all to suggest where the light is coming from. Its just totally even. I was hoping the Oasis would be the same. I don't want to go back a step again.


----------



## ryanpfw

Just got my Oasis.  The screen is noticeably warmer than my Voyage, but I'm willing to give it a shot to get used to it. I am noticing though that I have a bright spot on the side of the screen.  I can't figure out how to post a picture here, but do other users find this common?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Curious, what light level do you have the Oasis when you notice the scalloping, or shadows at the lights? This is worrying me a tad. I had a absolutely horrible time with the PW1 and had to settle at some point as amazon kind of acted like they weren't going to send another replacement. I had 2. Keeping the 2nd.
> On the other hand I have nothing on my Voyage, I cannot see any shadows, anything at all to suggest where the light is coming from. Its just totally even. I was hoping the Oasis would be the same. I don't want to go back a step again.


I have mine at 17 or 18 and can see it, but it is very faint.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I never turn my light on my Voyage up past 11. Even outside I don't need it higher. In dark-ish evening room its at 9. Most  of the time its at 10 it seems. It probably shows up more the higher the light is? I just didn't notice any light scalloping in the review videos, and for some reason they always turn the light up to max in those. Be like looking in the sun for me.  

Hmm, I still have 2 weeks before mine ships so I'll keep reading reviews here. I wouldn't care if anything slightly shows up at higher light levels as I would never use those, but I really want an even screen like my Voyage.


----------



## bordercollielady

amg said:


> OK, here is photo of the lighting that I mentioned...


Yes, I see those scallops too. Are all of the Oasis's having them? Hope its not a QC issue. I also exchanged a Paperwhite due to the splotches but love that my Voyage is so even. Hoping the Oasis is the same.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> Curious, what light level do you have the Oasis when you notice the scalloping, or shadows at the lights? This is worrying me a tad. I had a absolutely horrible time with the PW1 and had to settle at some point as amazon kind of acted like they weren't going to send another replacement. I had 2.


I can see in the light of an office at about 15. When I turned off the light (still a lit office), I could see it at 11. Holding it thick side on the right it didn't bother me but holding it with my left hand, it was annoying (but like happyrder) its an improvement to me than both the Voyage and PW. If I look at the unity of light on the other side of the light grid, it's near perfect.


----------



## HakunaMatata

KindleGirl said:


> This isn't the best picture of it, but in answer to your question...no, the logo does not stand out. If you hold it at different angles you will see it more than at other angles. I think maybe it is a little more noticeable on the walnut because the leather is not pebbled and doesn't have the mottled colors. With the smooth look of the walnut there's nothing else to distract your eye.
> 
> If you put the walnut cover directly under a light, you can see a very faint sparkling in the leather. I'm sure I can't capture it in a photo or I would take one. Very cool.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Atunah

northofdivision said:


> I can see in the light of an office at about 15. When I turned off the light (still a lit office), I could see it at 11. Holding it thick side on the right it didn't bother me but holding it with my left hand, it was annoying (but like happyrder) its an improvement to me than both the Voyage and PW. If I look at the unity of light on the other side of the light grid, it's near perfect.


My first PW was horrible in that regard, but my Voyage has no shadows, no cones, no anything. Its the same on either side, or top and bottom for that matter. Even in full darkness can I see no light shadows with it. Although I never read in complete darkness, that hurts my eyes. I need a side lamp. 
I don't want to have to see light cones. . That would bother me, especially coming from a screen on the Voyage that is perfect in that. Just baffled when you say its am improvement from the Voyage if it has shadows.

But I want the buttons and the shape.


----------



## northofdivision

For those of you who love the buttons, you'll be happy to know that the click is throughout and not just at the top or bottom or directly center of the button when you press it. Also, the click level resistance seems to be the same strength with both buttons.


----------



## northofdivision

Really good news for those who use Gripzillas (for those that don't, its a stand the size of a little usb drive. one of the few things besides my keys I always have in my pocket for reading at coffeehouses), the darn thing because of the weight, shape and thick side, holds the Oasis snug in all reading configurations (even fits right between the buttons).


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did have one strange thing. I was showing it to the hubster and demonstrating the rotation with the screensaver on. The light didn't come on. I opened a book and paged through a couple pages. Checked the light level and it was on 18, like I had left. I closed the cover and reopened it and the light came on.
> 
> Betsy


All my lighted Kindles have always done that just every now and then. Rarely more than once or twice a month.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> All my lighted Kindles have always done that just every now and then. Rarely more than once or twice a month.
> 
> Barry


And I think *maybe* it's happened to me once or twice.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have had that light thing a few times on my old PW and also on my Voyage. Handful of time maybe in the 15 months I owned it. Where light was on, but wasn't.


----------



## Patricia

Sometimes with my Voyage the light didn't come on when I opened the cover, and I had to close the cover and open it again.


----------



## northofdivision

Calibre users who keep their Collections and Libraries... Reads the Oasis instantly and download time to import 250 books: 35 seconds.


----------



## ezzkmo

northofdivision said:


> Calibre users who keep their Collections and Libraries... Reads the Oasis instantly and download time to import 250 books: 35 seconds.


Thank you, great to know!


----------



## backslidr

does charging the kindle also charge the cover or do you have to charge the cover separately?


----------



## northofdivision

7vn11vn said:


> does charging the kindle also charge the cover or do you have to charge the cover separately?


charges both.


----------



## ryanpfw

Amazon is shipping a replacement June 6th for the slight bright spot on one side.  The screen is noticeably warmer than my Voyage, but I've seen Voyages noticeably warmer than mine.  There's always variances.  The scalloping is present but doesn't remotely bother me, and little screen imperfections do tend to bother me.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Northofdivision where did you buy that Gripzilla? Very neat tool


----------



## northofdivision

tiggeerrific said:


> Northofdivision where did you buy that Gripzilla? Very neat tool


Amazon. "Gripzila" At the time, five bucks. It was a Kickstarter project... Just looked and they're 10. Ouch... Could probably find them on Ebay for a few bucks.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Thank you !


----------



## Muddypawz

northofdivision said:


> -The case magnets are very strong. You could swing the Kindle and have it hang and you'd feel safe


This was something I was wondering about. Having a cover continually slipping off would drive me crazy. TY!


----------



## LauraB

northofdivision said:


> Amazon. "Gripzila" At the time, five bucks. It was a Kickstarter project... Just looked and they're 10. Ouch... Could probably find them on Ebay for a few bucks.


I usually read my kindle with the case with a built in stand but not available for kindle. I looked for this one on amazon has anyone used one small enough to fit into a medium purse that is sold on amazon? I've looked but am apparently using the wrong search words.


----------



## ShinyTop

This is what I found and ordered.http://www.amazon.com/Gripzila-Ultra-Portable-Kickstand-Adjustable-Smartphones/dp/B00AKMOLIA?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## northofdivision

ShinyTop said:


> This is what I found and ordered.http://www.amazon.com/Gripzila-Ultra-Portable-Kickstand-Adjustable-Smartphones/dp/B00AKMOLIA?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


That's the one I put in the photos. It fits in the little coin pocket in my Levis. Holds the Oasis better than both the Voyage and the Paperwhite. With the latter two, you can only use it from the top because they tip over.


----------



## Andra

I am enjoying DH's Oasis until mine arrives next week. It is tiny! And I am still working out the best way to hold it and deciding how to set the buttons. I have been alternating between in case and nekkid and still can't really decide which I prefer. 
I don't notice any uneven lighting but then again, I was happy with the lighting on my PW1 and thought the Voyage was just about perfect.
The new san serif font Ember is ok, but it's definitely lighter weight than Helvetica so I switched back.
I charged both Kindle and case up to 100% and will be paying attention to how long I can go before having to charge it.


----------



## GirlFriday

ShinyTop said:


> This is what I found and ordered.http://www.amazon.com/Gripzila-Ultra-Portable-Kickstand-Adjustable-Smartphones/dp/B00AKMOLIA?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


$15? Ouch. Plus the manufacturers website no longer exists. That makes me wary.


----------



## stevene9

I am concerned about this scallops of light that have been mentioned on the right side. Can anyone tell me how the lighting compares with the PW2? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## ryanpfw

stevene9 said:


> I am concerned about this scallops of light that have been mentioned on the right side. Can anyone tell me how the lighting compares with the PW2? Thanks.
> 
> Steve


I own one of each, and a Voyage. My wife's PW2, to my eyes, is perfectly uniform. My Voyage, on in boxing, had me uttering, "this is going back" because the top was visibly darker. I actually found myself preferring it to the Amazon replacement and in the end it is what I kept. I got entirely used to it and is noticeably cooler and bluer. (During the infamous iPhone releases I found I always preferred cooler to warmer screens.)

I can see scalloping on the Oasis under certain angles and lightening conditions, but only if I manipulate the screen at uncommon reading angles. To me it is not a big deal. What will take getting used to is instead of top to bottom discoloration, it is now side to side. The thin side is slightly darker as opposed to the top. I got used to it in the Voyage but am not sure how it will work reading side to side. I have a replacement coming in June due to a bright spot on the screen, so will compare the units.


----------



## nikkidog

I ordered the 3G so my Oasis is not scheduled to ship until Monday.  I'm starting to get concerned about the lighting comments.  With 3G & ads removed it was a little over $400 with tax.  At that price I expect the screen to be perfect.  How difficult is it to get a replacement, if the screen has issues?  I currently own a Voyage and the screen is perfect.  I'm really thinking about cancelling my order.  Am I being overly picky?  Just how bad is the screen? Thoughts.  Thanks.


----------



## stevene9

nikkidog said:


> I ordered the 3G so my Oasis is not scheduled to ship until Monday. I'm starting to get concerned about the lighting comments. With 3G & ads removed it was a little over $400 with tax. At that price I expect the screen to be perfect. How difficult is it to get a replacement, if the screen has issues? I currently own a Voyage and the screen is perfect. I'm really thinking about cancelling my order. Am I being overly picky? Just how bad is the screen? Thoughts. Thanks.


Same here. My PW2 screen is very close to perfect. I don't want to get into a worse lighting situation for $400.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Timely! I was just getting ready to post this. The scallops are very very faint and don't bother me, and I think otherwise the screen is very uniform. I do think that the screen is less contrast-y than my Voyage, it's the first thing that hit me when I turned the KO on. Here's a pic with my Voyage (left) and Oasis (right)









(Book shown is member Monique Martin's The Frame)

Ann will see it today, so she can give me a second opinion.

Edited to add: Light source is natural light from the top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog

Thanks Betsy for the pictures.  It doesn't look too bad.  I usually read with the brightness about half way, so maybe I won't notice it.


----------



## Andra

Honestly, the lighting and color and shadows and such are all extremely personal and it's pretty much guaranteed that 3-4 people can look at the same device and notice different things about the lighting.  It is easy to return the Oasis if you don't like it or talk to Amazon and exchange it if you are not happy with the screen.


----------



## nikkidog

Andra said:


> Honestly, the lighting and color and shadows and such are all extremely personal and it's pretty much guaranteed that 3-4 people can look at the same device and notice different things about the lighting. It is easy to return the Oasis if you don't like it or talk to Amazon and exchange it if you are not happy with the screen.


Thanks Andra. I have bought quite a few things from Amazon but have never tried to return anything.  I wasn't sure how difficult it was. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Honestly, the lighting and color and shadows and such are all extremely personal and it's pretty much guaranteed that 3-4 people can look at the same device and notice different things about the lighting. It is easy to return the Oasis if you don't like it or talk to Amazon and exchange it if you are not happy with the screen.


Agree completely.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

nikkidog said:


> Thanks Andra. I have bought quite a few things from Amazon but have never tried to return anything. I wasn't sure how difficult it was. I'll have to think about this.


If you are returning it just because you don't like it, you will have to pay return shipping, but that is a small amount of the total. (I've returned 3-4 Fires over the years.)
You can go into your Orders on the website to initiate a return and can print out a shipping label. Box it up and drop it off at a UPS store and you are good.


----------



## Kathy

We have heard a lot about the Walnut and Merlot colors, but not so much on the black. Does the black resemble the Merlot with the pebbly look?


----------



## sidboggle

My Merlot has arrived. Hooray! A day later than promised but it could be worse.

I haven't had much time with it but initial impressions are that it feels like a real premium product. The material quality on the back feels much higher quality than the voyage and it is really comfortable to hold.

The merlot cover look and feels beautiful. I love the smell as well.... Yes okay I am a bit of a weirdo like that.

It is much smaller than I imagined from the videos. Here is a picture comparing it with PW and Voyage in Amazon cases.










Two things I will mention is that I believe the clicking of the buttons in bed would probably keep my wife awake. Certainly noisier than the small haptic feedback on the Voyage. I do prefer the buttons though. Also as mentioned above the LEDs are, I feel, much more obvious than on my Voyage. I will have to spend a couple of days with it to see if that bothers me.


----------



## northofdivision

Pitch dark test:

Uniformity overall is much better on the Oasis than the Voyage IMO. The light is softer and really feels Sepia-ish to me in the dark (I'll post a pic of a Kobo HD and the Oasis, the best two lighting implementations of an E-reader I've found. As you can see, if you want white, get the Kobo, if you want Sepia (which i want), get the Oasis. Pre Oasis, my personal opinion was that the Kobo lighting put the Voyage to shame. I did my best to find the equal light brightness. The Kobo Ultimately though, few people are willing to leave Amazon's ecosystem, myself included so I've just grown accustomed to having the Kobo by the bedside. Plus, the hardware for the Voyage and Oasis is much much better than anything Kobo is putting out IMO).

Betsy's photos are a good example. I agree, the scalloping is not really much of a big deal. I couldn't even see it in the dark unless i turned it up to 13+ which I would never read in. I found that the nicest light in the dark was between 6 and 11 for me. Lighting is very very subjective as we all know. The one thing that i will say is that if your eyes catch the shading on the Voyage, you're gonna catch it on the Oasis too. For the ones who do catch it, the Voyage top 1/4, the area furthest from the light grid is more yellow. For the Oasis, it's pretty equally spread in half where the side away from the grid is going to be more yellow and the side closest is going to be more grey (or depending on lighting, blueish and greyish). Betsy's pic above: If your eyes see the differences in the Voyage (top 1/4 more yellow) and the Oasis (left side more grey), then you're going to see it in your own at home. The Oasis, looks much more uniform than the Voyage in regard to the equal shading top to bottom because the 10 LED lights are covering less distance than the 4 from the Voyage. I'm liking the Oasis so far and hoping I can like it enough to give up my Kobo next to the bedside. Will know more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Honestly, the lighting and color and shadows and such are all extremely personal and it's pretty much guaranteed that 3-4 people can look at the same device and notice different things about the lighting. It is easy to return the Oasis if you don't like it or talk to Amazon and exchange it if you are not happy with the screen.


Agreed . . . AND, though one can look at pictures all day, they may still not reflect what YOU would really see with YOUR eyes in person -- no 'filtering' through a camera and computer screen. So, yeah, if you know what sorts of things have been issues for you in the past, keep them in mind when deciding about THIS device, but don't let someone ELSE make your decision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Pitch dark test:
> 
> Uniformity overall is much better on the Oasis. The light is softer and really feels Sepia-ish to me in the dark (I'll post a pic of a Kobo HD and the Oasis, the best two lighting implementations of an E-reader I've found. As you can see, if you want white, get the Kobo, if you want Sepia (which i want), get the Kobo.


Stanley--

Do you mean "if you want Sepia, get the _Oasis_" above?

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Kathy said:


> We have heard a lot about the Walnut and Merlot colors, but not so much on the black. Does the black resemble the Merlot with the pebbly look?


I haven't had a Merlot cover in my hands yet but the black one has a kind of pebbled look to it but it feels pretty smooth.


----------



## Scarpad

alot of Whining on mobileread (as Usual) about splotchy lighting again


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly, the lighting and color and shadows and such are all extremely personal and it's pretty much guaranteed that 3-4 people can look at the same device and notice different things about the lighting. It is easy to return the Oasis if you don't like it or talk to Amazon and exchange it if you are not happy with the screen.
> 
> Agreed . . . AND, though one can look at pictures all day, they may still not reflect what YOU would really see with YOUR eyes in person -- no 'filtering' through a camera and computer screen. So, yeah, if you know what sorts of things have been issues for you in the past, keep them in mind when deciding about THIS device, but don't let someone ELSE make your decision.


Exactly. Great points. Why I mentioned the subjective comment. The majority of users will see nothing and be perfectly happy. For the handfuls of people who see the shadows and the inconsistent light, I feel its very important for them to know what they're getting into. And yes, I prefer the 'Sepia' of the Oasis. It's very soft and gentle.

"Do you mean "if you want Sepia, get the Oasis" above?" Yes. Thanks Betsy (modified)


----------



## northofdivision

Scarpad said:


> alot of Whining on mobileread (as Usual) about splotchy lighting again


Funny. Reminds me of our current political landscape: "Don't say anything bad about the candidate we love." Why Kboards is great in showing all the angles. Happiness can exist in the grey.


----------



## Scarpad

happyrder said:


> Mine looks the same. I can see the LEDs on the side that has the buttons. Still, I think this bothers me less than the top third of the Voyage screen which looks yellow on my device. I compared the voyage and oasis side by side and the lighting is more evenly distributed on the oasis. I think I can live with it. Still, I'm sure the visible blotches on the side will bother many users. I eventually got used to the voyage half yellow/half white screen, so I think I will get used to the oasis lighting much faster than that.


Many on Mobileread are reporting the same. For $290 I think I would expect better but thats me


----------



## malligator

Scarpad said:


> Many on Mobileread are reporting the same. For $290 I think I would expect better but thats me


Many on Mobileread are going to find something wrong with it, no matter what.


----------



## bordercollielady

stevene9 said:


> Same here. My PW2 screen is very close to perfect. I don't want to get into a worse lighting situation for $400.
> 
> Steve


Me too! Its a lot of money to go from a perfect screen with the Voyage to scallops on the Oasis.. Altho I so want those page turn buttons! I'm still hoping we are just seeing a QA issue so that there are good ones out there!


----------



## Kathy

Andra said:


> I haven't had a Merlot cover in my hands yet but the black one has a kind of pebbled look to it but it feels pretty smooth.


Thank you. I'm anxious to see it.


----------



## kschles

I remember when I first fired up my Paperwhite, I thought "Geez, what are those blotches at the bottom of the screen?" Decided not to immediately contact Amazon. After lowering the lighting, I thought the blotches looked a lot better. I don't know if I just got used to the screen or what, but now I am perfectly happy with the Paperwhite screen. Hoping for the same process with the Oasis (May 10 delivery).


----------



## NightReader

Splotches and light cones aside (since maybe they are isolated mistakes), the thing that has struck me about most of the pics I've seen is how "warm" these look.  Since Amazon hyped it as whiter with more contrast I was expecting...well, whiter.  But I suspect Stanley is right in calling it more "sepia". 

Did anyone get one that really looks whiter than the PW or the Voyage?  I confess that I much prefer the cooler color range,so to me Stanley's Kobo looks great and the KO looks... Not so great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NightReader said:


> Splotches and light cones aside (since maybe they are isolated mistakes), the thing that has struck me about most of the pics I've seen is how "warm" these look. Since Amazon hyped it as whiter with more contrast I was expecting...well, whiter. But I suspect Stanley is right in calling it more "sepia".
> 
> Did anyone get one that really looks whiter than the PW or the Voyage? I confess that I much prefer the cooler color range,so to me Stanley's Kobo looks great and the KO looks... Not so great.


I was able to compare my Voyage with Betsy's Oasis today in a not particularly brightly lit restaurant. I'd judge my Voyage screen as slightly bluer than her Oasis screen. She said she felt like she could see that as well, but agreed that it was a very minor difference and only really noticeable if holding the screens right next to each other. Both, on their own, were excellent, as far as I'm concerned. And I'm glad I held out for the Merlot as it's a very nice color.

I was also pleasantly surprised by how comfortable it was without the cover. Of course, I only got to play with it a little bit -- she wouldn't let me take it home for the day.  (Her husband suggested it and she gave him SUCH a LOOK! ) -- I'll be able to tell better once I get mine, which should be Monday.


----------



## nikkidog

Thanks everyone for the input.  I've decided not to cancel my order.  It Sounds like it is easy to exchange or return if I don't like it.  Crossing my fingers that it doesn't have issues.  Will know Wednesday .


----------



## northofdivision

nikkidog said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I've decided not to cancel my order. It Sounds like it is easy to exchange or return if I don't like it. Crossing my fingers that it doesn't have issues. Will know Wednesday .


Great decision. Best way is your own eyes. A handful of us have our complaints but I think of these boards as an opportunity to get a lot of opinions/insights then to make your own assessment.


----------



## northofdivision

NightReader said:


> Splotches and light cones aside (since maybe they are isolated mistakes), the thing that has struck me about most of the pics I've seen is how "warm" these look. Since Amazon hyped it as whiter with more contrast I was expecting...well, whiter. But I suspect Stanley is right in calling it more "sepia".
> 
> Did anyone get one that really looks whiter than the PW or the Voyage? I confess that I much prefer the cooler color range,so to me Stanley's Kobo looks great and the KO looks... Not so great.


Indeed. Keep in mind, my picture is in the near pitch dark. I like the warmth of the Kindles but I like the whiteness of the Kobo Glo HD too (if you like pure white in the dark, Kobo is King but like I said, the hardware/ecosystem just isn't nearly as good as Amazon). When there is light, there is definitely more of a bluish shade to both the Voyage and the Oasis (and the Kobo for that matter). I notice that comparing Voyage to Oasis, the latter feels just a little more smooth and gentle light wise.


----------



## mistyd107

Is it easy to balance the oasis on your lap to read if you need to do so?? In cover??


----------



## northofdivision

mistyd107 said:


> Is it easy to balance the oasis on your lap to read if you need to do so?? In cover??


On my end, with case it's just like a short wide Voyage and rests really well. Without case, not that great (I oddly liked it landscape on my lap) as the weight and angle of one side caused me to overcompensate.


----------



## mistyd107

northofdivision said:


> On my end, with case it's just like a short wide Voyage and rests really well. Without case, not that great (I oddly liked it landscape on my lap) as the weight and angle of one side caused me to overcompensate.


Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would call the screen more ivory than sepia, which to me has a more brown connotation--as a quilter, I'm kind of picky about color. . It's really quite nice. And at my current setting and lighting, I don't see the scalloping. I didn't consider them a defect, personally--they were so faint. I mentioned them because people were asking.

BTW, I had every confidence, Ann, that you wouldn't expect to take my new KO (Calypso) home. I always give my hubby those looks--I'm giving him one now! 

Is it wrong to be reading it at B&N?










Someone commented about the sound of the buttons. I've been experimenting with the best reading position for me. I think I'm going to read with my thumb kind of in the middle between the buttons--easy to reach either button that way. There is also room for my thumb between the button and the screen on the bezel. Anyway, if you press on the middle of the button, there is a distinct click. If you press on the end of the button, it's softer. I'd say experiment. And there is always the touch screen if it bothers your partner in bed.

I'm learning how to read with it that best works for me, and liking it more the more I use it.

Betsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

I'm one that prefers touch screen. I noticed in the picture Betsy you are holding it in your left hand. When holding it that way can you use the touch screen tapping on the right side to page forward?


----------



## northofdivision

"Ivory". I like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> I'm one that prefers touch screen. I noticed in the picture Betsy you are holding it in your left hand. When holding it that way can you use the touch screen tapping on the right side to page forward?


 Oh, yes! The "back" zone is only about a half inch wide or so.










I still use the touch screen occasionally on both my Voyage and the Oasis, depending on how I've grabbed it. I read with my left hand about 90% of the time.

Betsy


----------



## larryb52

I just fired up my reader about 40 minutes ago and initial impression is WOW great job, IMO very even lighting so no issues and I read at 13 and FWI I had to go through 7 readers on PW1 before I accepted one. It is a smoother screen to read on and boy is it light weight wise even in the cover. Mine picked up the update a couple minutes after I connected to wifi. Very impressed with it and will test more later when I get back to my book oh the buttons are very easy to use and give a very slight click...so IMO this is what a premium reader should be...


----------



## Annie

Reading all of these is making me antsy like no other!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> "Ivory". I like that.


----------



## Andra

I've read about 1 1/2 JD Robb books since the Oasis and cover were both fully charged yesterday.  If I had to estimate, that was probably about 3.5-4 hours for me.  I have the light at level 10.
The Oasis shows 89% (charging from cover) and the cover is down to 78%.  I figure that by this rate and since we are coming up to a weekend, I'll probably have to charge it Saturday/Sunday.
The next test I want to try is charging the Oasis totally and leaving it out of the case to see how long the battery lasts that way.  I need to dig out my sleeve so I have some way to protect it when doing that test.


----------



## mistyd107

Annie said:


> Reading all of these is making me antsy like no other!


Agree and my wait is pretty long with delivery of sept 20 lol


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for those pics Betsy. It looks really good there and I don't see any issues on that screen at all. But I have to say I didn't take you as a san serif kind of gal. . Is that the new ember?

What setting light did you have it there, seems like next to a window, my inside reading on a non cloudy day would probably be similar to that. On the Voyage I stay with 10 or 11. If its cloudy, or rainy and really dark, I go to 10 and sometimes even 9. As I really only care about so called screen issues if they show up on levels and situations I actually use the kindle, I think I feel more positive now.

Its like if I take my Voyage and turn the light all the way up, I can see the brighter bottom, and darker top, really doesn't look very even on 24. But I am inside and its like looking into the sun on that level. I actually have sparkles in my eye now, ouch.

But its just not a realistic reading brightness so it doesn't really matter. Screen looks perfectly even on usable levels like for me 9-11.

It looks fine on 13 or so too, but at that level inside, I already notice the "glow". And if I see the screen glowing, its too high for me. Even 12 shows the glow already, so I stay with 10.

I am thinking it would be similar with the Oasis.



larryb52 said:


> I just fired up my reader about 40 minutes ago and initial impression is WOW great job, IMO very even lighting so no issues and I read at 13 and FWI I had to go through 7 readers on PW1 before I accepted one. It is a smoother screen to read on and boy is it light weight wise even in the cover. Mine picked up the update a couple minutes after I connected to wifi. Very impressed with it and will test more later when I get back to my book oh the buttons are very easy to use and give a very slight click...so IMO this is what a premium reader should be...


Glad to hear that. I had a horrible time with the PW1 and could never get a good one so I gave up and bought a basic and gave the PW to my husband. Then I got the Voyage which is great. So if you are happy with the screen after your ordeal on the PW1, I should be too.


----------



## mistyd107

Andra said:


> I've read about 1 1/2 JD Robb books since the Oasis and cover were both fully charged yesterday. If I had to estimate, that was probably about 3.5-4 hours for me. I have the light at level 10.
> The Oasis shows 89% (charging from cover) and the cover is down to 78%. I figure that by this rate and since we are coming up to a weekend, I'll probably have to charge it Saturday/Sunday.
> The next test I want to try is charging the Oasis totally and leaving it out of the case to see how long the battery lasts that way. I need to dig out my sleeve so I have some way to protect it when doing that test.


Just curious how often do you charge your kindle now??


----------



## barryem

Living in a retirement home I deal with a lot of Kindles, mine and the neighbors, since I'm always helping them with theirs.  I've noticed that there's a lot of difference in individual screens, even in the same model and generation.  I'm not talking so much about differences in evenness or contrast but difference in color.

My Paperwhite's screens are warmer than my Voyage screen but some of them are warmer than others.  All are very even and all have good contrast.  The newer models are more even and have slightly better contrast but these are small differences.  The color differences are greater.

When I help my neighbors with their Kindles I see the same thing.  Put them next to one of mine of the same model and it's screen is warmer or cooler in color.

When I compare them it's easy to pick the one I like the best.  Of mine, that's the Paperwhite 2.  It has the warmest screen.

When I'm reading none of this matters at all.  The screens are all equally good.

I think it's important to realize that warmth and coolness when talking about whites is a relative term.  My Paperwhite 3 looks cool next to my Paperwhite 2 and warm next to my Voyage.  None of this matters a bit when I'm reading.  I always prefer the warm whites when comparing and I usually read with the cool Voyage because it's lighter and smaller when I'm reading with one.

On my phone, where I'm currently doing most of my reading, I have a fairly warm sepia screen.  Sepia can also be warm or cool.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Thanks for those pics Betsy. It looks really good there and I don't see any issues on that screen at all. But I have to say I didn't take you as a san serif kind of gal. . Is that the new ember?
> 
> What setting light did you have it there, seems like next to a window, my inside reading on a non cloudy day would probably be similar to that. On the Voyage I stay with 10 or 11. If its cloudy, or rainy and really dark, I go to 10 and sometimes even 9. As I really only care about so called screen issues if they show up on levels and situations I actually use the kindle, I think I feel more positive now.
> 
> Its like if I take my Voyage and turn the light all the way up, I can see the brighter bottom, and darker top, really doesn't look very even on 24. But I am inside and its like looking into the sun on that level. I actually have sparkles in my eye now, ouch.
> 
> But its just not a realistic reading brightness so it doesn't really matter. Screen looks perfectly even on usable levels like for me 9-11.
> 
> It looks fine on 13 or so too, but at that level inside, I already notice the "glow". And if I see the screen glowing, its too high for me. Even 12 shows the glow already, so I stay with 10.
> 
> I am thinking it would be similar with the Oasis.


Yes, that's Ember. Just trying it out. Have always read serif before. I'm not sure I really have that strong a preference except out of habit.

The light before was at 18; this is 11, which is more what I kept my Paperwhites at. We're next to the window at B&N. I'm like you, I don't like it to glow.


----------



## Andra

mistyd107 said:


> Just curious how often do you charge your kindle now??


I have to charge my Voyage about once a week if it's a regular week and I am working. I usually manage to get in 2-3 hours a day.
And it's rare that I run it totally down. I start to panic if I get down to about 25%.


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, yes! The "back" zone is only about a half inch wide or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still use the touch screen occasionally on both my Voyage and the Oasis, depending on how I've grabbed it. I read with my left hand about 90% of the time.
> 
> Betsy


Perfect. I hold my Voyage with my left hand most of the time and touch with my right hand. When I saw the picture I knew I would love it. I'll try the buttons but I'll probably keep using the touch screen. Just use to it since getting the Kindle Touch.


----------



## mistyd107

Andra said:


> I have to charge my Voyage about once a week if it's a regular week and I am working. I usually manage to get in 2-3 hours a day.
> And it's rare that I run it totally down. I start to panic if I get down to about 25%.


I'm abt the same I was just curious I'm never sure if we should let the batteries get that low  it may be weird but the fact that the oasis actually shows percentage was a big draw for me.


----------



## KathyY

I am loving my new Oasis with the black cover. I was amazed at how small it is. I thought that I would read without the cover but find that I leave the cover on. I like to hold it in my left hand. The only thing that I don't like and it is a small thing is that if you don't use it for a certain amount of time it goes into a deep sleep and that takes longer to come out of when you open the cover. Once it wakes it goes back to the light level that I prefer. The first time it happened I thought that there was something wrong.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just now compared my Voyage to the Oasis. With everything set the same (page, font, light) I am surprised at how much more white the Oasis is compared to the Voyage. My Voyage looks like it has a grayish tint to it when compared to the Oasis, which of course I never noticed before. I can faintly see some of the scalloping that has been mentioned, but whenever I am reading I do not notice it, or it doesn't bother me, not sure. I do see it more when I have it flipped since it comes from the side with the buttons, but still not really bothersome.

I did a lot of reading last night and some today and I am really loving the Oasis. I love being able to switch hands and flip it easily and keep going. I ended up reading it in the cover and felt that was very comfortable. I've been playing with the buttons and which one I want to page forward. I've changed it a couple times, but I've ended up with the default setting where the top button is the forward one. I thought it was kind of strange that way, but oddly enough I find that is where my thumb rests when I am holding it. So I guess Amazon chose that as the default for a reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mistyd107 said:


> I'm abt the same I was just curious I'm never sure if we should let the batteries get that low  it may be weird but the fact that the oasis actually shows percentage was a big draw for me.


I'm a battery abuser. Can't say that I've ever had a small device battery go bad before what I considered its time. I did have laptop batteries go bad, but I always thought it was the opposite problem--I kept them plugged in too much.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KathyY said:


> I am loving my new Oasis with the black cover. I was amazed at how small it is.


I know, right? It's so little and cute!



> I thought that I would read without the cover but find that I leave the cover on. I like to hold it in my left hand. The only thing that I don't like and it is a small thing is that if you don't use it for a certain amount of time it goes into a deep sleep and that takes longer to come out of when you open the cover. Once it wakes it goes back to the light level that I prefer. The first time it happened I thought that there was something wrong.


Yeah, I think I'm going to keep it in the cover. Since I read with the left hand with the cover folded back, I'm training myself to leave it logo side up, "upside down" so that the "spine" with the buttons is on the left and the cover hinge is on the right. That way I don't have to flip it.

I'm trying to work on the "flip" so it feels natural for those times when I do change hands. Or, I'll just leave it unflipped and use the touch screen.

Mine seemed kind of frozen just now when hubby wanted to look at it. I eventually held the power button down until it rebooted. Maybe if I had just waited, it would have come up.

I also just plugged it in for the first time--the device was down to 88% and the cover 22%. There's a light that comes on on the power button itself to show it's charging. It's orange now.

I'm liking it more and more.

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine seemed kind of frozen just now when hubby wanted to look at it. I eventually held the power button down until it rebooted. Maybe if I had just waited, it would have come up.
> 
> I'm liking it more and more.
> 
> Betsy


I just read that when it sits idle it goes into hibernation mode to save battery power. When you open it up, it takes longer to start up from hibernation mode. Maybe yours wasn't frozen just trying to wake up. Just a guess on my part. Not sure where I read that, somewhere on the net.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> I just read that when it sits idle it goes into hibernation mode to save battery power. When you open it up, it takes longer to start up from hibernation mode. Maybe yours wasn't frozen just trying to wake up. Just a guess on my part. Not sure where I read that, somewhere on the net.


Maybe so. I've had it have to wake up before, though, and this was a different behavior. Previously, after sitting for a good bit, when I opened it, it would flash on the bottom of the screensaver (at least on the SO model) "Waking Up." And I've had it sit overnight and that's what it did when I opened it the next morning.

This evening, however, I was reading it on the way home in the car and then brought it in and opened it up again (or hubby did)--so no more than fifteen minutes down time?--and it didn't respond at all for a few minutes. I waited a few minutes, opening and closing the cover, etc. before doing the reboot. Next time I'll just set it aside and do something else for awhile.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe so. I've had it have to wake up before, though, and this was a different behavior. Previously, after sitting for a good bit, when I opened it, it would flash on the bottom of the screensaver (at least on the SO model) "Waking Up." And I've had it sit overnight and that's what it did when I opened it the next morning.
> 
> This evening, however, I was reading it on the way home in the car and then brought it in and opened it up again (or hubby did)--so no more than fifteen minutes down time?--and it didn't respond at all for a few minutes. I waited a few minutes, opening and closing the cover, etc. before doing the reboot. Next time I'll just set it aside and do something else for awhile.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe it was just about to go to hibernation and you stopped it and that's why it appeared to freeze?


----------



## northofdivision

mistyd107 said:


> Agree and my wait is pretty long with delivery of sept 20 lol


Perhaps go pick it up this weekend at a BestBuy and cancel if you need to?


----------



## northofdivision

KindleGirl said:


> I just now compared my Voyage to the Oasis. With everything set the same (page, font, light) I am surprised at how much more white the Oasis is compared to the Voyage. My Voyage looks like it has a grayish tint to it when compared to the Oasis, which of course I never noticed before. I can faintly see some of the scalloping that has been mentioned, but whenever I am reading I do not notice it, or it doesn't bother me, not sure. I do see it more when I have it flipped since it comes from the side with the buttons, but still not really bothersome.


Fantastic. Great to hear people smiling with their new Oasis'. . It's a good example of what each generation brings to the table. Each iteration people say how perfect the lighting is and then a new model comes out and we say "I can't believe how much better the lighting is". Always room for improvement. You don't know how great a screen can be until you see a better one. Thank goddess for evolving improvements in the E-reader world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe it was just about to go to hibernation and you stopped it and that's why it appeared to freeze?


Well, I don't think it "appeared" to freeze, I think it "froze."  But yeah, it's possible that opening the cover at a specific stage caused the freeze...which seems like an undesirable undocumented feature to me. 

The timing didn't seem any different to me than countless other times I have picked it up in the 24+ hours I've owned it. We'll see if it happens again to me or someone else.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

You already break it Betsy? Can't let you have nice things


----------



## northofdivision

Took the Oasis on the train today and while standing I would drop my arm to my side and the text would flip so the person sitting could now read my page perfectly. Anyone having any experiences of not wanting it to flip? Does anyone wish that they could lock the rotation in place like a smartphone? I'm hoping this is an upcoming firmware update


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Fantastic. Great to hear people smiling with their new Oasis'. . It's a good example of what each generation brings to the table. Each iteration people say how perfect the lighting is and then a new model comes out and we say "I can't believe how much better the lighting is". Always room for improvement. You don't know how great a screen can be until you see a better one. Thank goddess for evolving improvements in the E-reader world.


For me, I'm not convinced the lighting is better than my Voyage but it's certainly as good. My opinion based on my two devices, your mileage may vary. And I like a lot of the other features. I've been thinking hard about whether I like it enough to keep it for the price.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Took the Oasis on the train today and while standing I would drop my arm and the text would flip so the person sitting could now read my page perfectly. Anyone having any experiences of not wanting it to flip? Does anyone wish that they could lock the rotation in place like a smartphone? I'm hoping this is an upcoming firmware update


I can't picture how I would lower my arm and the screen would not be facing my body. But no, I haven't had the experience...but I can very easily see it being in an update.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For me, I'm not convinced the lighting is better than my Voyage but it's certainly as good. My opinion based on my two devices, your mileage may vary. And I like a lot of the other features. I've been thinking hard about whether I like it enough to keep it for the price.
> 
> Betsy


Nice point and I agree. If I were happy with the Voyage lighting and device in general, i'm not sure there's enough in the Oasis to justify it, especially if you plan on keeping it cased most of the time. The Voyage is a beautiful piece of hardware.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> You already break it Betsy? Can't let you have nice things


 

Well, technically, my hubby was holding it. There's a reason I don't let him play with my stuff!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Perhaps go pick it up this weekend at a BestBuy and cancel if you need to?


I don't believe it will be in Best Buy stores before next Wednesday -- though they are _shipping_ them earlier than that. Still, if your delivery date is well in the future, you'll have time to order for delivery and pickup before your 'last chance' to cancel from Amazon.


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't believe it will be in Best Buy stores before next Wednesday -- though they are _shipping_ them earlier than that. Still, if your delivery date is well in the future, you'll have time to order for delivery and pickup before your 'last chance' to cancel from Amazon.


Hopefully they'll get them in soon so those of you waiting can pick yours up rather than waiting weeks/months for your Oasis.

Ann, have you named your Oasis as yet?


----------



## auntmarge

Thank goodness for the person who mentioned Best Buy.  I had checked yesterday with no luck but today they're available for delivery next week - Merlot included! - so I cancelled the Amazon order for a black one and got the one I really wanted.  It's coming Tues!  Store pickup is available starting the 7th.

I'm very anxious to see the color of the screen.  I DO like the white, with lots of contrast, but I suppose I'll adjust.  Thanks for the feedback from those who have theirs already.  Keep it coming.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Hopefully they'll get them in soon so those of you waiting can pick yours up rather than waiting weeks/months for your Oasis.
> 
> Ann, have you named your Oasis as yet?


Right now, the one I ordered from Amazon is just called "Oasis". When I get the one from BB -- now showing as "In Transit" -- and get it registered I'll see if I can't come up with something more original.


----------



## kltmom

stevene9 said:


> Same here. My PW2 screen is very close to perfect. I don't want to get into a worse lighting situation for $400.
> 
> Steve


I am also concerned about the "scalloping" light issues some are seeing. I can see it on the pics posted and it would most definitely bother me. I agree wholeheartedly that the PW2's screen is pretty much perfect, so I would not be happy spending so much more for a screen with lighting issues, regardless of the new ergonomic "feels like holding the spine of a book" design I really really REALLY want. I'm planning a trip to Best Buy in a few days; I hope they have one that I can try out in store to get a really good feel for how the lighting looks IRL.


----------



## kltmom

sidboggle said:


> My Merlot has arrived. Hooray! A day later than promised but it could be worse.
> 
> I haven't had much time with it but initial impressions are that it feels like a real premium product. The material quality on the back feels much higher quality than the voyage and it is really comfortable to hold.
> 
> The merlot cover look and feels beautiful. I love the smell as well.... Yes okay I am a bit of a weirdo like that.
> 
> It is much smaller than I imagined from the videos. Here is a picture comparing it with PW and Voyage in Amazon cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I will mention is that I believe the clicking of the buttons in bed would probably keep my wife awake. Certainly noisier than the small haptic feedback on the Voyage. I do prefer the buttons though. Also as mentioned above the LEDs are, I feel, much more obvious than on my Voyage. I will have to spend a couple of days with it to see if that bothers me.


Thanks so much for the pics! Makes a nice comparison. And for the feedback on the clicking buttons....I read every night in bed with DH snoring next to me  but he may still wake up to clicking buttons...we'll have to see...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kltmom said:


> Thanks so much for the pics! Makes a nice comparison. And for the feedback on the clicking buttons....I read every night in bed with DH snoring next to me  but he may still wake up to clicking buttons...we'll have to see...


I mentioned this in an earlier First Impressions post, but it kind of got lost, I think.

I found that when I pressed on the center of the buttons, they were much louder than if I pressed on the end of the button, but they worked just as well either way. I positioned my thumb in between the buttons for ease of access to either button, and then just catch the end. For me, the "click" was substantially quieter than when pressing in the middle.

Betsy


----------



## malligator

My first impressions are that it's cool. Very cool. I can't even put my finger on exactly why. I guess it's because it's not an e-reader in the body of a tablet anymore. No offense to Voyage owners. I have a Voyage myself. I was very worried when it came out that they were going to slowly merge the Kindle line into the Fire line and get rid of eInk.

I actually think I prefer reading the Oasis in its case. This is the first Kindle ever that that's been the case (no pun intended).

The lighting...sigh...it's good. It's 10 leds in an almost paper thin piece of electronics. I'm amazed at what technology can do these days. I guess I can see some scalloping...maybe...at higher settings, but I'm okay with that. It's how it works. One day I'm sure they'll have a small frame of continuous led light surrounding the screen, but for now we get individual leds. I personally wish they'd get rid of built-in lighting altogether, but I know I'm in the minority with that. Not to discount anyone's opinions, but I really wish people would judge for themselves in person before fanning the internet firestorm that always ignites over Kindle lighting.

I love the buttons, but I can't figure out which configuration I like. My thumb rests right in between them and I can't figure out which one I like being the forward and which the reverse.


----------



## kltmom

Andra said:


> The next test I want to try is charging the Oasis totally and leaving it out of the case to see how long the battery lasts that way. I need to dig out my sleeve so I have some way to protect it when doing that test.


YES, thank you! That's something I really want to know, too because I always read my Kindles with no covers on. If/when I get an Oasis I plan to never use the cover, so I'm really anxious to know battery life without ever using the cover as a backup battery source. I don't even want to use the cover as protection when toting around the Oasis (I always just stash my Kindles "naked" in my purse or backpack).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

malligator said:


> Not to discount anyone's opinions, but I really wish people would judge for themselves in person before fanning the internet firestorm that always ignites over Kindle lighting.


I saw what you did there! "Firestorm" "ignites" "Kindle"  

But, to the point--I don't know what's been happening on other forums, but I don't think there's been an Internet "firestorm" here. I can understand people wanting to be reassured about the lighting before laying out anywhere from $300 to $400 for a device they'be never seen in person. It's why we have these threads and post pictures, even though ultimately, people need to judge a device in person due to differences in devices and eyes. 

Betsy


----------



## malligator

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw what you did there! "Firestorm" "ignites" "Kindle"
> 
> But, to the point--I don't know what's been happening on other forums, but I don't think there's been an Internet "firestorm" here. I can understand people wanting to be reassured about the lighting before laying out anywhere from $300 to $400 for a device they'be never seen in person. It's why we have these threads and post pictures, even though ultimately, people need to judge a device in person due to differences in devices and eyes.
> 
> Betsy


I understand that. I don't think anything said here on Kboards counts as fuel to the fire. I'm speaking more to the wailing and gnashing of teeth that I know is happening around the interwebs today. 

I'm also a little sensitive, because there are five truths in this world...death, taxes, the Patriots being accused of cheating when they win, a killer defect in any new iPhone which always ends up being nothing...and...accusations of bad lighting on each new model of Kindle whether they exist or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

malligator said:


> I understand that. I don't think anything said here on Kboards counts as fuel to the fire. I'm speaking more to the wailing and gnashing of teeth that I know is happening around the interwebs today.
> 
> I'm also a little sensitive, because there are five truths in this world...death, taxes, the Patriots being accused of cheating when they win, a killer defect in any new iPhone which always ends up being nothing...and...accusations of bad lighting on each new model of Kindle whether they exist or not.




It can be a sensitive subject. As a member of long standing, I'm sure you realize we've had some threads get a bit contentious here, too. My rule is that I won't suggest to people who have found lighting issues with their Kindles that those issues don't exist and they shouldn't suggest that those issues do exist on every Kindle, including mine, and that people who don't see them are just more forgiving of issues. Every Kindle is different, everyone's eyes are different. Pictures may or may not be accurate.

As you said, best to see them in person--but questions and concerns here are still legitimate and I don't want people to feel they can't express them.


Love the members here--lots of info shared, which is good for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## kltmom

malligator said:


> I'm also a little sensitive, because there are five truths in this world...death, taxes, the Patriots being accused of cheating when they win, a killer defect in any new iPhone which always ends up being nothing...and...accusations of bad lighting on each new model of Kindle whether they exist or not.


Hahaha! So true!


----------



## nikkidog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It can be a sensitive subject. As a member of long standing, I'm sure you realize we've had some threads get a bit contentious here, too. My rule is that I won't suggest to people who have found lighting issues with their Kindles that those issues don't exist and they shouldn't suggest that those issues do exist on every Kindle, including mine, and that people who don't see them are just more forgiving of issues. Every Kindle is different, everyone's eyes are different. Pictures may or may not be accurate.
> 
> As you said, best to see them in person--but questions and concerns here are still legitimate and I don't want people to feel they can't express them.
> 
> 
> Love the members here--lots of info shared, which is good for everyone!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for this reply.


----------



## sidboggle

So after a day with mine I am feeling a little easier about the lighting. Initially I was disappointed to see what I considered to be a less uniform screen than I had on my Voyage but I must say I no longer feel it is the case. Either my eyes have adjusted to the differences, the screen has "bedded in" (unlikely) or my rose tinted specs have a brighter hue than usual. I believe it is just the fact that I notice no difference when actually reading so it is not really relevant.

Betsy is right. Clicking the edge of the button is much quieter than the middle so that solves my noise in bed issue  

Yesterday evening I seriously thought I probably would not keep the Oasis as it offered no real advantage over the Voyage but I must say the longer I spend with it the more I love it. It is such a nicely built device and feels just gorgeous in the hand in or out of the cover. I cannot decide which way I prefer to hold it though.

Is it a necessary upgrade to the Voyage? Absolutely not but from a purely tactile perspective and the fact that I am a geek who loves new things, it is a winner. Ooooh and that Merlot.......  

I am now interested to see how overall battery life is compared with the Voyage.


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It can be a sensitive subject. As a member of long standing, I'm sure you realize we've had some threads get a bit contentious here, too. My rule is that I won't suggest to people who have found lighting issues with their Kindles that those issues don't exist and they shouldn't suggest that those issues do exist on every Kindle, including mine, and that people who don't see them are just more forgiving of issues. Every Kindle is different, everyone's eyes are different. Pictures may or may not be accurate.


Well said, Betsy. The people who do have valid and reasonable complaints are reporting the exact same issues in the exact same detail with lighting concerns. I genuinely feel for the ones who have to move platforms (ie: Kobo,Nook,etc) or don't get to enjoy new Kindles in the way we all hope because Amazon is just a top notch ecosystem in my opinion. But the lighting, this is most likely not due to a particular Kindle being "broken" or a defect. I'm pretty certain I could take Betsy's Voyage and Oasis and tell her the exact points where I see flaws. But ultimately that doesn't matter at all. It's all about the user. As long as the individual reader is happy with their E-reader, awesome. Kboards is a celebration of good e-reading. And perhaps we can have some empathy for the people whose eyes catch problems in the lighting (Let's not all forget when Amazon formally admitted to uneven lighting with the Paperwhite in 2012 then again in 2015). I ultimately had to pass my Voyage to my girlfriend cause the Voyage was just a mess to me lightwise. But now, despite the problems i have with the Oasis, I think the lighting is improved and it's a keeper. And like Sidboggle said, the more time I spend with the Oasis, the more I like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sidboggle said:


> Yesterday evening I seriously thought I probably would not keep the Oasis as it offered no real advantage over the Voyage but I must say the longer I spend with it the more I love it. It is such a nicely built device and feels just gorgeous in the hand in or out of the cover.


This is pretty much what happened to me. I'm really falling in love with it. It's so cute!

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset

I keep reading the words "cute", "small" and "light" and I am very glad to see those comments.  Will make reading in bed - something I've done my whole life - easy(er) and pleasant.  I don't have a lot of strength in my hands anymore, so the Oasis will be a boon!  I foresee reading far into the night!😊


----------



## Steph H

Ohmigawd, it's so tiny!!  So so cute!   Wouldn't you know it though, only our tech guy can hook us up to the Wifi -- they won't give us the password to do it ourselves -- and he's out today setting up at a trial.    So I can't get it connected and registered and all that jazz like I hoped to before I go home.    

Oh, and the Merlot is gorgeous!!  So glad I didn't give up and settle for the black!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Steph!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm so glad to read that many of you aren't having issues with the scalloping.  Mine is due to arrive today from BestBuy (Black, WIFI only, Special offers) and I can't wait to get it!  I love my Voyage but know that I will be happier with the page turn buttons!


----------



## spiritedcharm

The Oasis is my favorite ereader so far! I am totally in love with the Merlot cover! I'm happy that it's a deeper color than it appears in photos and it's smooth and soft. I was afraid it was going to have a bumpy texture, but it's just perfect. I also really love the buttons - much better than the Voyage!

I didn't notice the scalloping along the edge of the screen until I read about it and started looking for it. Sure enough, I can see a faint scallop of lights along the edge at certain levels of brightness. Now it's annoying me  , but I don't think to the point of wanting to return it for a replacement. We'll see how it goes. 

The size and weight are just perfect and I really love how easy it is to remove the case (intentionally, it's secure when reading) and pop it back on. As others have said, it's so cute!

The one thing I definitely don't like is the hibernation delay when opening the cover after it's been sitting for awhile. I would rather charge it more often than have to wait for it to wake up every time I open it before I can start reading. Bummer.


----------



## bordercollielady

Haven't had it for long but so far, I really like it.  The screen is definitely more ivory than the Voyage.    Maybe its been awhile, but why is the Collection option greyed out on the upper right when I'm on Home page?  Aren't the collections stored on the cloud?  

Never mind.. I found them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spiritedcharm said:


> The size and weight are just perfect and I really love how easy it is to remove the case (intentionally, it's secure when reading) and pop it back on. As others have said, it's so cute!
> 
> The one thing I definitely don't like is the hibernation delay when opening the cover after it's been sitting for awhile. I would rather charge it more often than have to wait for it to wake up every time I open it before I can start reading. Bummer.


I haven't really noticed this, but then I have special offers and have to tap to get to my book. Do you not have SOs?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

How long of a wait are we talking about here to wake it from hibernation? 2 seconds? 5 seconds? 10 seconds? Just to get an idea. And when does it go into hibernating. After how long not having been touched. I often read while cooking, so in and out of the kitchen and sometimes its long enough for the kindle to go to sleep. Is it the same normal sleep time that it then uses for hibernating? Is there even a regular sleep mode now or is it always the hibernating one. 

If I like the Oasis, I will probably take off the offers. I got used to not having them on my Voyage.


----------



## bordercollielady

Still trying to decide the best way to hold it.  I have always read with my Kindle in a cover - mostly Oberon, but I think I'm going to read without one with the Oasis.  My thumb does naturally fall on the top button so the default configuration makes the most sense.  For some reason - I find the "ivory" screen more relaxing on my eyes.. more like the EInk of the older Kindles before they added the extra layers of light.  I think my eyes are going to be happier.  I've only downloaded one collection - figure I will download as I read them - but it was very fast.  Only took a few minutes to download a 20 book collection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I've only downloaded one collection - figure I will download as I read them - but it was very fast. Only took a few minutes to download a 20 book collection.


Are you downloading the whole collection at once? Is there a way to do this?

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you downloading the whole collection at once? Is there a way to do this?
> 
> Betsy


No, I brought up the Collection and then clicked on each book - 1 at a time. Wish we could just click on the Collection..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> No, I brought up the Collection and then clicked on each book - 1 at a time. Wish we could just click on the Collection..


Indeed! Something to suggest to Amazon. I got excited there for a minute.

Betsy


----------



## spiritedcharm

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't really noticed this, but then I have special offers and have to tap to get to my book. Do you not have SOs?
> 
> Betsy


I do have special offers. I just checked and it said it was waking up for three seconds before I could swipe away the offers. Not a huge deal, but a little annoying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spiritedcharm said:


> I do have special offers. I just checked and it said it was waking up for three seconds before I could swipe away the offers. Not a huge deal, but a little annoying.


Hmm.... I've been picking it up and putting it down so often, it hasn't been "waking up." I'll check the next time I see that. The last time was this morning. I can't recall thinking it was a very long time, though, it kind of flashed and was gone before I could think much about it. I only have 19 books on it right now.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> How long of a wait are we talking about here to wake it from hibernation? 2 seconds? 5 seconds? 10 seconds? Just to get an idea. And when does it go into hibernating. After how long not having been touched.


I have without special offers and when it sleeps it comes out of hibernation mode after about 3-4 seconds for me.

Sidenote: This dual battery system will seemingly last forever. I've been reading for hours and hours (haven't charged it once since getting it) and the darn thing still is charging up from the case (albeit slowly).


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> How long of a wait are we talking about here to wake it from hibernation? 2 seconds? 5 seconds? 10 seconds? Just to get an idea. And when does it go into hibernating. After how long not having been touched. I often read while cooking, so in and out of the kitchen and sometimes its long enough for the kindle to go to sleep. Is it the same normal sleep time that it then uses for hibernating? Is there even a regular sleep mode now or is it always the hibernating one.
> 
> If I like the Oasis, I will probably take off the offers. I got used to not having them on my Voyage.


I just opened mine and counting on my watch, it was 4 seconds. I haven't figured out all the hibernating cycles yet.

And, FWIW, I don't see any "scalloping" on the sides from the lighting.

I like my Oasis, but I have pretty much liked every Kindle I have owned (which is all of them), although looking back, the #2 Kindle was my least favorite and the most problematic.

L


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> I just opened mine and counting on my watch, it was 4 seconds. I haven't figured out all the hibernating cycles yet.
> 
> And, FWIW, I don't see any "scalloping" on the sides from the lighting.
> 
> I like my Oasis, but I have pretty much liked every Kindle I have owned (which is all of them), although looking back, the #2 Kindle was my least favorite and the most problematic.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie, I can live with 4 seconds. It takes me that long to wiggle my behind in a comfy position after picking up the kindle anyway. 

And I am glad to hear more about folks not having any screen issues. Promising. Just like with the Voyage, I got nervous then too, but ended up with a great screen. I had been burned with the PW1, that one for me was my least favorite, due to the horrible screen I ended up with. I never had the K2. Skipped that one and went from my beloved K1 to the Keyboard.

My husband laughs every time I pull out the stack of kindles each month to charge them up. . Even the K1. 
He's using the PW I hated so much, but he rarely picks it up anyway. He's a back lit screen reader. . Mostly articles and such and some short stories.

I don't have anyone else to pass my kindles to, so they live in my book case.

We should get a few more reviews this evening. I think a few were getting their devices today and were either at work, or didn't have wifi to check it out.


----------



## ShinyTop

Some were told today by BB but UPS is saying Monday ):  On another note Amazon is now allowing reviews on their site.  One reviewer gave it a 1 without even holding one based on the price.  I think his review was removed due to the comments and down ratings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I don't have anyone else to pass my kindles to, so they live in my book case.


I keep my Ks in my bookcase, too. 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

So I've been playing with mine for the last hour or so, getting the right Collections marked on it and downloading some books I wanted to have handy (and trying to decide which book will be the first to actually be read...first of the In Death series or first of the Dresden series, as both are due for a re-read....decisions decisions!).  I agree with those who have gone before that the screen is more of an ivory (thank you Betsy) color than the Voyage, which is more white/blue when compared side-by-side, but it looks fine and I've always preferred the old yellowy car lights to the new bright white/blue ones anyway.   (And it's really not a HUGE difference, I don't know how it compares to the PW without pulling mine out of the old Kindle pile but if I didn't have the Voyage right here to compare, it wouldn't even be a "thing" for me.)  I do notice what I think y'all mean by the 'scallops' on the right hand side, but again, it's not a huge thing and I'm betting it will blend away to nothing as I get used to it...not to mention these old eyes have a floater or three anyway so a minor imperfection won't kill me (except pinholes...I hate pinholes. My Voyage had developed a couple of really annoying ones....)

I love love love the buttons.  Really love them. So glad to have real buttons back.  Love how easy it is to take the Kindle out of the cover and put it back in, such a simple snap and grab. I'll have to test it to see whether I'll read with or without the cover though; with the cover, there's not much to hold onto the way I generally hold it, I may have to add a band to slip my fingers into like I did with the Voyage cover I use. Without the cover, being able to flip the Kindle to have the wedge and the buttons in my left hand is awesome as that's the hand I usually hold it in.

Really looking forward to giving it a workout...I'm off to read!


----------



## bordercollielady

Steph H said:


> I love love love the buttons. Really love them. So glad to have real buttons back.


Me too!! It is so much easier to keep my thumb over the button when I read and just press - don't have to worry about which area of the screen I touch and whether I accidentally put my finger over the "back Haptic circle".


----------



## northofdivision

bordercollielady said:


> Me too!! It is so much easier to keep my thumb over the button when I read and just press - don't have to worry about which area of the screen I touch and whether I accidentally put my finger over the "back Haptic circle".


Agree with both of you. As a fun addition in regard to the buttons, its really pleasing with your back against a pillow and laying in bed with one or two hands (holding the Oasis up with thick side at the bottom) in landscape mode with palms resting on your tummy. the buttons make it really really easy for page turning and a different configuration when you want to be ultra-lazy. Low impact on your hands/wrists


----------



## MagentaSunset

I love my Oasis! 😊. It is sleek and lighter than air.  I really think the design is genius.  And I'm very happy to see the buttons are back.  We have a family of Kindles and Fires too.  For a voracious reader like myself, having ready access to any book is pure joy.  Amazon does it again!  Right out of the park!


----------



## Steph H

Just spent a few hours reading, a couple with the case and a couple without. Still not sure which I prefer. With the case, I put on a large hair band that I had used with my Voyage case, giving me something I could stick my fingers in to kind of hold them in place while leaving my thumb by the buttons. Photos of that, from front and inside (the inside one is where your fingers will go, when the case is folded back):

















It works very well that way. Otherwise, there's just nothing to hang onto. (The band does interfere just a bit with the auto sleep function sometimes, it turns it off and wakes it up but sometimes the light doesn't automatically go off all that well until it times out...but it still works. I'll take the trade-off for the comfort, if I have to occasionally click the power button to wake it up.) Without the cover, the wedge is very well done for the same kind of purpose and again leaves my thumb in place. It also allows easy flipping from left hand to right hand (as does having the cover on). I'm guessing I'll probably switch off until I get comfortable with one or the other; I'm used to the cover/hair band thing already so may very well end up with that, since I generally keep the cover on for carrying it when I'm out and about.

Here's also a photo of the difference in thickness between the Oasis in it's 'built-in' case (top) and my Voyage in its Fintie Slim Fit Folio case. The Oasis and case are much slimmer!










And a side-by-side pic of the Voyage and the Oasis:










I'd like to try how it looks/works in landscape mode but for the life of me can't find how to change that in the settings. Can someone tell me the steps, please? 

So far, very pleased with the Oasis!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph, 

You do it from within a book.

Open a book, then tap the top menu zone, the Aa font button > Page > Orientation

I catch myself reading with a finger between the cover and the back of the KO.  I read my Voyage like that a lot, too.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Steph,
> 
> You do it from within a book.
> 
> Open a book, then tap the top menu zone, the Aa font button > Page > Orientation


Oh, well, that makes perfect intuitive sense, doesn't it....  No wonder I couldn't find it, I was looking in all the various settings in the regular menus...lol Thanks Betsy!  Hmmm, in a quick test, that's actually rather comfortable, and when 'page next' is set up for the bottom button (in portrait), it becomes the left button in landscape when they're at the bottom, and once again in perfect placement for the left thumb. I'll have to give that a better test tomorrow.


----------



## J_T

After spending some time reading, I think Kindle Oasis is sublime. My last e-ink kindle was Paperwhite 1 and this is such an enormous upgrade experience. The lighting is actually perfect now and the light weight is incredible. Cover or no cover is fine, although I do prefer it without cover. The 'awkward' uneven shape is not awkward at all and fits perfectly in the hand, as I knew it would. I'm so happy!


----------



## bordercollielady

After spending awhile reading, I have decided that I am in love.  This is most definitely the best Kindle I have ever owned, even better than my beloved K3.  The screen is perfect and I am having zero eye strain.  I decided to read in its cover with the wide side to the right.. using the top button to page forward.  Its perfect - worth every penny.  Now I need to decide what to do with my Voyage.


----------



## nikkidog

bordercollielady said:


> After spending awhile reading, I have decided that I am in love. This is most definitely the best Kindle I have ever owned, even better than my beloved K3. The screen is perfect and I am having zero eye strain. I decided to read in its cover with the wide side to the right.. using the top button to page forward. Its perfect - worth every penny. Now I need to decide what to do with my Voyage.


I currently have a Voyage and I plan to keep it for a backup. I hate when I get into the mood to read and the Kindle needs charging and I have to wait. I'm glad you like the Oasis. Mine is not coming until next week.


----------



## Atunah

I don't think a lack of backup kindles is going to be an issue in my house anytime soon.


----------



## bordercollielady

Atunah said:


> I don't think a lack of backup kindles is gong to be an issue in my house anytime soon.


Me either - I still have a K4 and my beloved K3 and a pile of Oberon covers - in addition to the Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I'm totally hooked.

Here is my KO and its back up band:










K1, original baby Kindle, Kindle Touch, PW2, Voyage, Oasis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I'm totally hooked.
> 
> Here is my KO and it's back up band:
> 
> K1, original baby Kindle, Kindle Touch, PW2, Voyage, Oasis


A lonely and sad K3 somewhere in this world wondering why he's not with all his friends.


----------



## GBear

My Paperwhite in its Amazon case fits fairly easily into my (men's) slacks pockets. Does the extra width on the Oasis make it tougher to get into pockets? (I know it's wider than Voyage, and I think PW as well?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> A lonely and sad K3 somewhere in this world wondering why he's not with all his friends.


I never had nor was interested in the K2/K3 models. They had nothing that my beloved K1 didn't have. 

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

GBear said:


> My Paperwhite in its Amazon case fits fairly easily into my (men's) slacks pockets. Does the extra width on the Oasis make it tougher to get into pockets? (I know it's wider than Voyage, and I think PW as well?)


Yes, but it's noticeably tighter because of the width. Definitely just enough where I wouldn't put it in my slacks pocket (the Paperwhite i'd put in my blazer pocket sometimes) The Voyage, of all the Kindles, fits the best in my work slacks.


----------



## MagentaSunset

I had a tough time staying asleep last night and ended up in the family room at 3:00 am curled up with my new Oasis.  Spent a good 2 hours reading and it was such a comfortable experience due to the lightness of the device.  I do really like the page turn buttons too.  I think it will be much more comfortable to use on a plane too, so I'm actually -kinda! - looking forward to my next business trip (vacation is a few months away 😞).


----------



## northofdivision

Web Browser...Admittedly this is a throwaway feature for myself (and many of you) on our e-readers because of our many other pieces of hardware toys (phones, tablets, laptops, etc). But just for fun, I messed with the Oasis browser (Haven't toyed at all with the Web Browser since the K3) and it surprisingly works pretty well. Could see those of you with the 3g using this in a pinch at an airport for something like checking email with a dead phone. Wikipedia works surprisingly well on the Oasis but the buttons sadly don't work in Web or Article mode. Regardless, amusing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Web Browser...Admittedly this is a throwaway feature for myself (and many of you) on our e-readers because of our many other pieces of hardware toys (phones, tablets, laptops, etc). But just for fun, I messed with the Oasis browser (Haven't toyed at all with the Web Browser since the K3) and it surprisingly works pretty well. Could see those of you with the 3g using this in a pinch at an airport for something like checking email with a dead phone. Wikipedia works surprisingly well on the Oasis but the buttons sadly don't work in Web or Article mode. Regardless, amusing.


Except . . . . I think when connected via 3G, all you can access is wikipedia and the kindle store. At least, that's the way it's been every since they've had WiFi as the default and 3G as the option.

For the old 'cell only' devices, it worked in a pinch, but the browser back then was very much below par. And it wasn't "3G" it was whatever the basic cell service was back then. Still, there were some folks here who had stories back in '08 or '09 about using their kindles in a pinch to get word to relatives after a tornado or something.


----------



## Toby

How is the contrast on the KO? Are the letters dark enough? Compared to the Voyage? The Paperwhite 2? Someone posted here pics of their Kobo & the KO & the contrast looked better on the Kobo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> How is the contrast on the KO? Are the letters dark enough? Compared to the Voyage? The Paperwhite 2? Someone posted here pics of their Kobo & the KO & the contrast looked better on the Kobo.


Here's what I posted earlier in the thread:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Timely! I was just getting ready to post this. The scallops are very very faint and don't bother me, and I think otherwise the screen is very uniform. I do think that the screen is less contrast-y than my Voyage, it's the first thing that hit me when I turned the KO on. Here's a pic with my Voyage (left) and Oasis (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Book shown is member Monique Martin's The Frame)
> 
> Ann will see it today, so she can give me a second opinion.
> 
> Edited to add: Light source is natural light from the top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAR

I already returned the Merlot Wifi only I got from Best Buy.  The scallops had been very noticeable on that one. I have a Black 3g without special offers on order and will get it May 11.  Going to have to like the screen as well as on the Voyage to keep it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> I already returned the Merlot Wifi only I got from Best Buy. The scallops had been very noticeable on that one. I have a Black 3g without special offers on order and will get it May 11. Going to have to like the screen as well as on the Voyage to keep it.


Sorry about the scallops, CAR! Hopefully the Black 3G will be better!

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

CAR said:


> I already returned the Merlot Wifi only I got from Best Buy. The scallops had been very noticeable on that one. I have a Black 3g without special offers on order and will get it May 11. Going to have to like the screen as well as on the Voyage to keep it.


I agree. I have a Voyage that I love. When my Oasis finally arrives I will return it, if the screen is not as good as the Voyage. I have always owned Nooks in the past. I finally bought a PW1 but didn't use it that much. Then I bought the Voyage. I love it! I have given all of my other Nooks and PW1 away to relatives, because I wasn't using them. A lot of people are thrilled with the buttons, but none of my prior ereaders had buttons, so I am happy with what the Voyage has. The reason I decided to buy the Oasus was for the 3G and lighter weight, but the quality of the screen is the most important thing to me. It's supposed to 5/4! Yeah


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nikkidog and CAR--

You're absolutely right--you need to be completely happy with your device!  Hope you get ones that you love--but glad that you already have a device you love!  It's win-win!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is a really personal nitpick that I don't expect many, if any, to share, but I really liked the power button recessed on the back on the Voyage. It was my favorite location for the power button. I found it much easier to find.  I'm someone who has a tendency to put my Kindle down for a minute with the cover still behind the back--and the minutes become long enough that the screensaver comes up.  So then I like to use the power button to turn it back on rather than close and reopen the cover.  The buttons on older models were a bit recessed or flush and I had to use my thumbnail to press them.  The Oasis button does stick out a bit, but I still find it difficult to locate and press compared to the Voyage button.  I'm trying to train myself to close the cover when I put the device down.  

Betsy


----------



## barryem

I agree about the power button on the Voyage, both with and without the cover.  I turn it on without thinking about it.  With the Paperwhite and all the earlier Kindles I have to think about the power button and then find it.  If I try to do that without looking it always takes at least a couple of tries.  On the Voyage I just do it.

With the cover it matters less because I usually do close the cover when I put it down.  I don't have special offers so for me it's just open the cover.  But sometimes I forget and need the power button.  With the cover off, which is how I usually use it, the Voyage's power button matters more.

i wonder if you would still put it down without closing the cover if you didn't have special offers?  How much might that affect our habits.

Barry


----------



## ShinyTop

My Voyage has the Oragami cover.  I have to pull the cover out to press the power button.  I expect to like the top power button better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> i wonder if you would still put it down without closing the cover if you didn't have special offers? How much might that affect our habits.


I don't think it would matter. I don't put it down without the cover closed because I'm done reading (when I know I'm done reading, I generally DO close the cover). I put it down without the cover closed because I intended to pick it back up again and resume reading; but because I'm easily distracted, I, er, get distracted...and by the time I get back to the book, the screensaver has come up. Like just now--I stopped to type this response and out of the corner of my eye I notice the screensaver coming on.


I'm glad to know I"m not the only one who preferred the button on the Voyage. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ShinyTop said:


> My Voyage has the Oragami cover. I have to pull the cover out to press the power button. I expect to like the top power button better.


Ah! Never had an Origami cover for my Voyage--I tried it on my Fire and really didn't like it. The covers I had for my Voyage had a cutout where the the power button was.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have the official origami for my Voyage and it has a button cover thingy. Don't have to take it out. I can press the button with it on. But I read the Voyage without cover so use the button all the time. Its easier to find than my other kindles so prefer the voyage button also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ShinyTop said:


> My Voyage has the Oragami cover. I have to pull the cover out to press the power button. I expect to like the top power button better.


Really? The Amazon one? That seems very strange to me. I have an origami type cover with my HDX7 and there's no need to remove it to push the power button as there's a sort of cut out -- really a flexible bit of the cover.

I do agree with all y'all who like the placement of the power button on the Voyage, however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Having read Ann and Atunah's comments, I'm think perhaps ShinyTop just meant he had to lift the front cover away from the back to reach the power button.  Which I had to do on my Voyage, too, but it was a simple motion--and since I often read with my finger between the cover and the back, very simple to do.

I just need to either get used to closing the cover or practice hitting the power button with my thumb as I pick up the device (I usually have the button side on the left, which means the power button is on the bottom).

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Having read Ann and Atunah's comments, I'm think perhaps ShinyTop just meant he had to lift the front cover away from the back to reach the power button. Which I had to do on my Voyage, too, but it was a simple motion--and since I often read with my finger between the cover and the back, very simple to do.
> 
> I just need to either get used to closing the cover or practice hitting the power button with my thumb as I pick up the device (I usually have the button side on the left, which means the power button is on the bottom).
> 
> Betsy


Ah, yes. That makes sense now. True, if you have the origami folded back, its stuck to the back of the case with the magnets and you have to "pry" it up to get to the button. Or to close it. Since I only us the cover at night, I didn't think about that. If the kindle falls asleep while reading in bed it means I fell asleep also. . Then I close it and turn off the light and find the sheep.


----------



## ShinyTop

Atunah said:


> Ah, yes. That makes sense now. True, if you have the origami folded back, its stuck to the back of the case with the magnets and you have to "pry" it up to get to the button. Or to close it. Since I only us the cover at night, I didn't think about that. If the kindle falls asleep while reading in bed it means I fell asleep also. . Then I close it and turn off the light and find the sheep.


Exactly.


----------



## Atunah

Does the Oasis cover also "stick" to the back when folded back with magnets like the origami? I thought I read that somewhere, but can't be sure now. 
I guess that cover wouldn't have those magnets as the origami needs them for the folding option.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> Does the Oasis cover also "stick" to the back when folded back with magnets like the origami? I thought I read that somewhere, but can't be sure now.
> I guess that cover wouldn't have those magnets as the origami needs them for the folding option.


Yup, it sticks well just like the Origami covers. Feels just right. As a nice aside, it also clings to itself (anyone know where the magnets are?) when it's not connected to the Oasis.


----------



## barryem

ShinyTop said:


> My Voyage has the Oragami cover. I have to pull the cover out to press the power button. I expect to like the top power button better.


My Kobo has it's power slider on the top. I prefer a button to a slider but having it in an easy to remember spot near the right edge on top is a lot easier than having it somewhat off-center on the bottom as on my Paperwhite. I haven't ordered an Oasis yet but it seems to me that it's location for the power button will be just fine if I do.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Does the Oasis cover also "stick" to the back when folded back with magnets like the origami? I thought I read that somewhere, but can't be sure now.
> I guess that cover wouldn't have those magnets as the origami needs them for the folding option.


The cover does stick to the back when folded. It takes a little tug to separate it from the back when I want to close it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Yup, it sticks well just like the Origami covers. Feels just right. As a nice aside, it also clings to itself (anyone know where the magnets are?) when it's not connected to the Oasis.


Interesting question. I decided to test it.

First I scattered some pins on my cover.










And then, I dumped them off. Took a second set and dumped them on the Kindle itself to check for magnets, so both the cover and the Oasis are in this pic:










You can see that the magnets on the case are about a couple inches in on the flappy cover part, though not in a band the whole way down and on each side of the battery part. And also on each side of the thin part of the Oasis back, though on the outer edge of the thin side, it appears to be just the two corners.


----------



## northofdivision

Haha. Thank you. Betsy, that's phenomenal. Science at work. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now I have to get the pins back in their box and get the fiber crud that came with the pins off my case. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Only on KB.


----------



## nikkidog

Atunah said:


> Only on KB.


Made me laugh. I love this forum. I'm so glad I joined.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Only on KB.


Atunah has the best emoticons.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy for posting the contrast pics again. I'll be waiting to see what others say as well on the contrast issue, so lucky people that got your KO, how does the contrast - dark letters, compare to the Voyage?


----------



## bordercollielady

Toby said:


> Thanks Betsy for posting the contrast pics again. I'll be waiting to see what others say as well on the contrast issue, so lucky people that got your KO, how does the contrast - dark letters, compare to the Voyage?


I don't see any difference in the contrast.. only that the screen is more ivory than white.. I love it!


----------



## Muddypawz

Well done, Betsy!


----------



## J_T

Anybody have negative reactions yet? I noticed on Amazon some reviews of defective lighting. I don't know if they are just crazy picky or if there were some defective models sent out. I thought the PW1 lighting was atrocious but think the Oasis is perfect. 

Also curious if anybody is having problems with the page turn buttons. I think I just accidentally pushed buttons during the acquisition phase, but there was a while where it seemed like pages were turning by themselves without any buttons pressed or screen touched.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't say I've had that problem, J_T.

There has been some concern over what people describe as "scallops."  If you scroll through this thread, you'll see a picture or two.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

J_T said:


> Anybody have negative reactions yet? I noticed on Amazon some reviews of defective lighting. I don't know if they are just crazy picky or if there were some defective models sent out. I thought the PW1 lighting was atrocious but think the Oasis is perfect.
> 
> Also curious if anybody is having problems with the page turn buttons. I think I just accidentally pushed buttons during the acquisition phase, but there was a while where it seemed like pages were turning by themselves without any buttons pressed or screen touched.


While I do think that people, in general, can fall anywhere along the spectrum of 'pickiness' -- meaning what one may see as a fatal flaw may be completely acceptable or even go unnoticed by another -- it's virtually impossible that there are no units with objectively verifiable defects. But so far, the worst seems to be that some folks really notice the 'scalloping' from the light sources. And the person who got one that had been run over by a truck -- but that's sort of a different thing.


----------



## northofdivision

Haha. A collective *sigh* at the light discussion from both team 'lighting is perfect" to team "lighting is flawed"

An engineering friend who works with LEDs explained the lighting best to me. "If you put an LED light facing down on one side of a piece of paper, by the time you get to the other side of the paper, the lighting power won't be exactly the same." (try it with a booklight on a book). Add enclosure, add a touch layer, add external lighting effects and you have quite an engineering challenge. The goal for frontlighting is to bridge that gap so our eyes don't see it. For an overwhelming many, the Kindles succeed in this. Amazon has been working tirelessly (in a great way) and pride themselves on every year getting the light better and better and more even. They are not using magic lights, however. They are using 10 finely tuned LED lights made in China. There is a huge difficulty in measuring a broad spectrum of light, which is not always known to the user. LEDs have the distinct advantage, fortunately, of a narrow, known wavelength spectrum which makes it more even than traditional lighting. The decision to move from four LED lights at the bottom of their reader to 10 on the side of the Oasis is surely not simply a design decision. It makes absolute sense because the lights now have much less ground to cover from one side to the other and the results show. The Oasis is the best implementation of LED front lit lighting yet in my opinion. If you look at the complaints from those about the Voyage, all of the complaints are that the lighting is different at the very top which is not coincidentally the furthest point from the four LED lights of the e-reader. 

Ann is absolutely correct that there has to be defective units and units of varying degrees of LED tuning (I even got some). At the same time, there are people whose eyes seem to be sensitive to the way LED lights emit across a 6" screen. I think everyone here would agree that if they look hard enough (or not at all), you can see where the lights are on the Oasis. You can call it 'Scalloping' (whoever invented this, bravo) but you can also think of it simply as where the LED lights are emitting their light and how some people's eyes spot the shadows from said LEDs. 

I bought and replaced 8 paperwhites and my eyes saw varying degrees of shadows on all of them (2 I would say were defective). I agree, i thought it was atrocious too. With the Voyage, I bought and returned 2 with the same 1/4 top issue my eyes caught, the 3rd ended up having the faintest lighting difference for me so I kept it. Every iteration, the lighting gets better. It's never perfect. With the Oasis, the Scalloping was very strong when I first turned it on but after a day or two of use, i just stopped seeing it or trying to find it. That doesn't mean it's not there, it just doesn't bother me. If I read with the Oasis with my right hand, i don't see any shadows and very few lighting problems. But when I use my left hand, i can see the left half of the screen as a different shade than the right. My first impression was negative with the lighting but now not so much.

Out of all of our senses, we trust our eyes as "truth". Betsy makes a great point that it's all in the eye of the beholder. The more happy people the better but for those that aren't, there's always the next generation. And I hear you, it sucks when you see light problems. After three generations of me not being able to use Amazon readers in the dark, I'm back on board. This Oasis, despite it not being perfect to me, is as close as i've experienced yet and i'm very pleased. 

If you're paying 300+ dollars to read on a premier e-reader, I don't blame anyone who's not very happy with their screens to voice their complaints.


----------



## barryem

I suspect that another issue with Kindles, as with all products, is that it takes a while to find and fix the problems in a new assembly line.  That's been the case with most Kindles so far and with most other products as well.  It's understandable that the first batch has more lemons.

Barry


----------



## Annie

I'm thinking about doing an unboxing video for you guys, but I don't feel remotely qualified to do so. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about doing an unboxing video for you guys, but I don't feel remotely qualified to do so. Haha.


Sounds great. Always fun to get perspective from others with their new toy.


----------



## barryem

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about doing an unboxing video for you guys, but I don't feel remotely qualified to do so. Haha.


That's how you get qualified.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about doing an unboxing video for you guys, but I don't feel remotely qualified to do so. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! Love unboxing videos!

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop

Here is Ken Edgerly's unboxing video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuUy315Q_bk


----------



## Muddypawz

Stanley, thanks for this explanation regarding the more effective shorter distance of the LED light on the side as opposed to the bottom like previous models.  Makes perfect sense!  I recall being miserable with the decreasing light coverage using the built-in cover light on my KK, as well as various other lights I'd tried.  The unevenness just made me crazy!  When the Paperwhite came out, I was beside myself with joy!


----------



## nikkidog

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about doing an unboxing video for you guys, but I don't feel remotely qualified to do so. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to see your unboxing video. You can practice on us!


----------



## northofdivision

Of course. If you were happy with the Paperwhite as many were, I think you will absolutely be beside yourself once again with the Oasis. It's very very impressive. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Switching between Voyage and Oasis I'm not discerning any serious screen quality differences.  There's definitely a difference in ergonomics . . . haven't worked out if I have a strong preference for one over the other yet.  At this point, it's just . . . different.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Switching between Voyage and Oasis I'm not discerning any serious screen quality differences. There's definitely a difference in ergonomics . . . haven't worked out if I have a strong preference for one over the other yet. At this point, it's just . . . different.


When we had lunch on Thursday, about 20 hours after receiving mine, I was still trying to make up my mind. By Saturday, I was sure it was a keeper.

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop

Okay, I have had it for 12 minutes.  Set up and current book downloaded.  

Side by side with my Voyage the Oasis is brighter set at the same level as the Voyage.  Seems whiter too, but not by a lot.

Absolutely no sign of the cones of light.  Even used a magnifying glass and could not see them.  Now I will admit my eyes are aging but if I can't see them they are not there.

With case noticeably lighter than my Voyage with its oragami case which is not a light case.

So far feels good in the hand.  Will have to address battery, etc. later.


----------



## ShinyTop

Merlot cover is darker than I expected.  I like it.  It does smell like leather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ShinyTop said:


> Merlot cover is darker than I expected. I like it. It does smell like leather.


That's what I thought. Some of the early photos of the Merlot were really not good, and even when I photographed it in good lighting, I had trouble getting the pic to be right--it really just does not photograph that well. But I really liked it. Love the feel of the leather.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When we had lunch on Thursday, about 20 hours after receiving mine, I was still trying to make up my mind. By Saturday, I was sure it was a keeper.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I expect it'll be a keeper -- but I'm just not sure I'll have a strong preference -- gotta use the Oasis more to decide.


----------



## Annie

I have a feeling when I get home, I won't have the patience to record a video. I'm gonna want to rip it open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz

ShinyTop said:


> Merlot cover is darker than I expected. I like it. It does smell like leather.


I'm glad to hear this! Some of the photos posted seemed fairly light, not the rich color I was hoping for, making me hesitate before ordering the merlot color. But in the end I threw caution to the wind and pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, I expect it'll be a keeper -- but I'm just not sure I'll have a strong preference -- gotta use the Oasis more to decide.


I wasn't going to keep it if I didn't prefer it; I couldn't really justify it if I only liked it equally.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Uh-oh, are we now being considered the 1%? 

"Kindle Oasis Review: The perfect e-reader for the 1%"

http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/02/amazon-kindle-oasis-review/


----------



## cloudyvisions

Just opened mine and I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE IT! <3 <3 <3

The only thing bad I think I have to say is that I wish the amazon logo wasn't on the front cover...since I am a lefty, it will always be upside down. 

But I will be back with a more coherent review after I read on it tonight. But I LOVE the screen. I think I might have *minor* scalloping, but it's not enough to bug me.


----------



## Muddypawz

cloudyvisions said:


> Just opened mine and I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE IT! <3 <3 <3
> 
> The only thing bad I think I have to say is that I wish the amazon logo wasn't on the front cover...since I am a lefty, it will always be upside down.
> 
> But I will be back with a more coherent review after I read on it tonight. But I LOVE the screen. I think I might have *minor* scalloping, but it's not enough to bug me.


WTG!!! So exciting!


----------



## sbell1

My Merlot Oasis from Best Buy arrived today. I noticed very light scalloping when I first turned it on. After charging it and reading for an hour it no longer seems to be there. I even turned the light all the way up and specifically looked for them. The lighting is as even as can be!

I upgraded from the first generation Paperwhite. I have bypassed all the upgrades since then because I was very happy with my Paperwhite (which was an upgrade from a K2). The Oasis screen resolution is slightly better than my Paperwhite. But it was the light weight and page turn buttons that caused me to pull the trigger on the Oasis. I am not disappointed! Very pleased with my new reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cloudyvisions said:


> Just opened mine and I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE IT! <3 <3 <3
> 
> The only thing bad I think I have to say is that I wish the amazon logo wasn't on the front cover...since I am a lefty, it will always be upside down.
> 
> But I will be back with a more coherent review after I read on it tonight. But I LOVE the screen. I think I might have *minor* scalloping, but it's not enough to bug me.


Yay!

Because I read with my left hand about 90% of the time, and with the cover folded back behind the case, I put it down most of the time with the back side up, black battery band along the right side.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks bordercollielady for mentioning the contrast issue. I'm so happy that you didn't have a problem. I'm hoping when I get mine that it won't be an issue as well. I have a June 22 date. Long wait, but I am so excited for everyone getting theirs & for sharing their excitement.


----------



## ShinyTop

After reading for a couple of hours with my Oasis I have to say I am even happier with it.  At first I suspected I would use mainly touch as I used my Voyage.  And I was a little worried that the Oasis was too light to comfortably hold.  I was wrong on both counts.  The Oasis is easily held in either hand the the buttons have just the right amount of resistance.  I can keep my thumb on the upper button and press when needed with no unwanted page turns.  Great design!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've been reading without the cover this evening . . . not sure I find it completely comfortable that way . . . I've been switching right to left hand and switching the buttons . . . . I think it's just that my hand is smaller . . . it feels a bit like it digs into my palm or lower thumb. But it may just be something I can get used to -- I don't normally 'hold' it, I normally rest it on my leg or whatever.


----------



## Linjeakel

My first impressions are mixed.

It's very small and light and I have no issues with the screen - in fact I'd forgotten people here had mentioned the 'scalloping' and hadn't noticed anything till I made a point of looking and even then I could only vaguely see something. I'm certain I wouldn't have even seen that had I not been purposely looking, so I don't think it will be a concern for me.

The background does seem slightly less blue and more ivory than on the Voyage and as I like a nice crisp white background I though that might be a problem. On the Voyage I keep the light quite high to keep the background as white as possible and I can just do the same thing on the Oasis.

I don't like that the cover doesn't cover part of the back - after just an hour or so of handling it, that naked strip is covered in sweaty finger smudges that don't really come off of that soft surface.

The lopsided bezel: I find that doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would - once I'm reading, rather than just playing, I really don't see it.

BUT. Those page turn buttons. I know how many of you are delighted to have them back, but to me they're a step backwards - a very analogue component for such a digital device. On the Voyage I didn't mind them, they were flat and could be turned off. These stand proud and can't be turned off. I'm having to be constantly aware of where my hands are on the bezel - and I find that very distracting - because not only do I not want to press them accidentally, but I actually find them uncomfortable and scratchy under my thumb, when I'm used to a smooth flat surface. To me, they're far more intrusive than the old style, flat against the edge buttons used to be.

I tend to favour my right hand when reading though I do use the left and sometimes both. Reading for the last hour or so, I've found that when I shift hands I don't turn the Kindle over, it just doesn't occur to me because I do it unconsciously, so I find when I hold it in my left hand I'm holding it by the thin edge, which kind of defeats the object of the whole new ergonomic design. Although it's a somewhat moot point, since in the end I found it more comfortable to read with it in the cover anyway.

I'm beginning to agree with whoever it was here on KB who last week said that Amazon seem to have gone out of their way to fix things that didn't need fixing. From a hardware point of view I think the Voyage is pretty near perfect and I had hoped this next new Kindle would have a complete revamp of the software instead. I'm still hankering after things other e-readers have had for years, especially the ability to control the font size on a sliding scale instead of fixed increments like we have now and - just as importantly - to control the font weight. Now I know that's not going to happen I'm having to make a decision about the font I read in. I've always preferred serif fonts and have used Caecilia since I had my first Kindle, but just take a look at that box that displays all the available fonts. Although they differ in style they are all the same weight - all except one. Helvetica stands out as a much heavier, blacker font. So I'm going to start using that and see how I get on with it, despite the fact that it's sans serif. 

I just don't understand why Amazon don't put as much effort into the basic reading experience - and what could be more fundemental than the actual words - as they do into the more showier stuff. They're in danger of making Kindles all style and no substance. 

So, will I keep the Oasis? The jury's still out on that one, I want to give it a few more days, but I'm thinking probably not. On balance, I feel I've lost more than I've gained and, given the price tag, that's just not a good deal.


----------



## northofdivision

Linjeakel said:


> I'm still hankering after things other e-readers have had for years, especially the ability to control the font size on a sliding scale instead of fixed increments like we have now and - just as importantly - to control the font weight. Now I know that's not going to happen I'm having to make a decision about the font I read in. I've always preferred serif fonts and have used Caecilia since I had my first Kindle, but just take a look at that box that displays all the available fonts. Although they differ in style they are all the same weight - all except one. Helvetica stands out as a much heavier, blacker font. So I'm going to start using that and see how I get on with it, despite the fact that it's sans serif.


Nice review with a lot of good impressions. I'll just focus on this part because I agree with it. I find myself wishing I had weight control badly. If you see text in bold on the Oasis it really pops and I wish I had control or at least some darker fonts. On the sliding scale front, I like this idea as well though I rarely change the font size. I would love to have more font options. The serif options all seem very similar style and I wish the Open Dyslexia font was darker. One thing that Kobo does that is an amazing implementation (that I wish Amazon would implement) is that you could run your finger along the left edge of the screen to turn up and turn down the lighting. Eliminating one extra touch makes a big difference. I would love to have one touch or sliding ability to move from chapter to chapter of a book


----------



## fancynancy

I skimmed through the pages here and didn't see a mention of the missing adaptive light sensor. It was 80% of the reason I bought the Voyage and it's my favorite Kindle feature yet.  Why in the world did they leave that out?  I guess people who purchased and are commenting here didn't need it?  Even so, wouldn't you rather have it than not?


----------



## Linjeakel

fancynancy said:


> I skimmed through the pages here and didn't see a mention of the missing adaptive light sensor. It was 80% of the reason I bought the Voyage and it's my favorite Kindle feature yet. Why in the world did they leave that out? I guess people who purchased and are commenting here didn't need it? Even so, wouldn't you rather have it than not?


I never use that feature. On the rare occasions I want the light setting changed I do it manually, so it's not something I will miss. But yes, it' s another one of those fixing things that didn't need fixing moments!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We talked about the missing adaptive light sensor in the general discussion thread, as it came up in the early reviews. I don't miss it as I never used it on the Voyage.  I pretty much kept the light on the Voyage at a low static number and am doing the same with the Oasis.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

fancynancy said:


> I skimmed through the pages here and didn't see a mention of the missing adaptive light sensor. It was 80% of the reason I bought the Voyage and it's my favorite Kindle feature yet. Why in the world did they leave that out? I guess people who purchased and are commenting here didn't need it? Even so, wouldn't you rather have it than not?


I am kind of missing that feature too. I did use it on my Voyage and liked it once I got it set to my liking. Since I read in all kinds of light, it was handy to not have to change it as the light changed. It's nothing I can't live without, but it was a nice feature for me.


----------



## cloudyvisions

So keep in mind I'm upgrading from the 2012 paperwhite, but did they do away with the little dots underneath the title and author that tell you how long the story is? And I guess there's no way to bring that back, rather than just seeing "KINDLE DOCUMENT"? That kinda stinks...I really liked telling if I was starting a short story or a long novel.


----------



## Meemo

northofdivision said:


> Nice review with a lot of good impressions. I'll just focus on this part because I agree with it. I find myself wishing I had weight control badly. If you see text in bold on the Oasis it really pops and I wish I had control or at least some darker fonts. On the sliding scale front, I like this idea as well though I rarely change the font size. I would love to have more font options. The serif options all seem very similar style and I wish the Open Dyslexia font was darker. One thing that Kobo does that is an amazing implementation (that I wish Amazon would implement) is that you could run your finger along the left edge of the screen to turn up and turn down the lighting. Eliminating one extra touch makes a big difference. I would love to have one touch or sliding ability to move from chapter to chapter of a book


I agree on the fonts (I've actually ended up adding my own font to all my books now) and wish there were more sizes to choose from - I seem to jump from not-quite-as-big-as-I'd-like (for daytime reading) to holy-schnikeys-that's-so-big! (for reading in bed in the dark).

And YES on the sliding up and down the side of the page to adjust the brightness. My favorite iOS and Android apps both have that feature and it's wonderful. We do have the ability to slide through chapters now though, at least with books that have properly formatted chapters. Not truly one-touch, but simpler than the light adjustment. I do wish Amazon engineers would look at some of the features of the Kobo readers. Adopting more of those features, plus the backing of Amazon's Kindle store and CS, would truly make for a near-perfect eReader.


----------



## northofdivision

I love those dots. Why my baby Kindle still gets reading time these days.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sseverus

Meemo said:


> I agree on the fonts (I've actually ended up adding my own font to all my books now) and wish there were more sizes to choose from - I seem to jump from not-quite-as-big-as-I'd-like (for daytime reading) to holy-schnikeys-that's-so-big! (for reading in bed in the dark).


There is a modification to adjust font size on Mobileread forums called FONT_RAMP. It works well on my Voyage. I created a file called FONT_RAMP using Notepad++ (free program). Don't use a word processing program like Word. My FONT_RAMP file has the following values:

9.05 9.47 9.89 10.31 10.73 11.15 11.57 11.99

I put the file in the root directory of my Voyage and rebooted. Using this file increases font size much more gradually avoiding the very large fonts. You can adjust the numbers to your liking.

Update: I should add that I believe this only works on azw3 files. I usually convert my amazon ebooks to azw3 using calibre.


----------



## ScottFish

I am happy to hear folks are enjoying the Oasis so far.  I really need to give one a test drive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScottFish said:


> I am happy to hear folks are enjoying the Oasis so far. I really need to give one a test drive.


Welcome, Scott! Yes, you do!





Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

ShinyTop said:


> Merlot cover is darker than I expected. I like it. It does smell like leather.


I was glad to read this. I have been second guessing my choice of Merlot. After reading this review, I know I will be happy with the color.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cloudyvisions said:


> So keep in mind I'm upgrading from the 2012 paperwhite, but did they do away with the little dots underneath the title and author that tell you how long the story is? And I guess there's no way to bring that back, rather than just seeing "KINDLE DOCUMENT"? That kinda stinks...I really liked telling if I was starting a short story or a long novel.


That went out with an update in the software at least 6 months ago or so . . . many people commented that they'd like to have it back on the home page because it does give an idea of how long a thing is, as well as how far you've read. Just having the percentage doesn't give the same information.


sseverus said:


> There is a modification to adjust font size on Mobileread forums called FONT_RAMP. It works well on my Voyage. I created a file called FONT_RAMP using Notepad++ (free program). Don't use a word processing program like Word. My FONT_RAMP file has the following values:
> 
> 9.05 9.47 9.89 10.31 10.73 11.15 11.57 11.99
> 
> I put the file in the root directory of my Voyage and rebooted. Using this file increases font size much more gradually avoiding the very large fonts. You can adjust the numbers to your liking.


I've heard of this before, but haven't tried it. . . .Perhaps you could start a new thread with some more details about how to do this.

It wouldn't fix the 'heaviness' issue, though, unless it somehow lets you specify a bold face option. For me, I've been fairly happy with Bookerly since they introduced it. Somewhere else on the boards someone was explaining how to install your own font preference, but it required a book by book modification via Calibre -- basically installing a 'publisher' font for each book -- AND books with no DRM. So probably too much trouble for most folks. 

For me, I'm not crazy about any of the font choices, but certainly understand completely why they limit the options. As I say, I'm finding Bookerly perfectly satisfactory. I use level 5 -- but can read at 4 if necessary -- and keep the margins and line spacing narrow.


----------



## nikkidog

fancynancy said:


> I skimmed through the pages here and didn't see a mention of the missing adaptive light sensor. It was 80% of the reason I bought the Voyage and it's my favorite Kindle feature yet. Why in the world did they leave that out? I guess people who purchased and are commenting here didn't need it? Even so, wouldn't you rather have it than not?


I'm disappointed they left that feature out too. I know a lot of people said they just turned it off, but I really like it. Seems a step back to me.


----------



## northofdivision

sseverus said:


> There is a modification to adjust font size on Mobileread forums called FONT_RAMP. It works well on my Voyage. I created a file called FONT_RAMP using Notepad++ (free program). Don't use a word processing program like Word. My FONT_RAMP file has the following values:
> 
> 9.05 9.47 9.89 10.31 10.73 11.15 11.57 11.99
> 
> I put the file in the root directory of my Voyage and rebooted. Using this file increases font size much more gradually avoiding the very large fonts. You can adjust the numbers to your liking.


That's awesome. Would love to have that on my Oasis so I'll have to look into it all. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> I was glad to read this. I have been second guessing my choice of Merlot. After reading this review, I know I will be happy with the color.


I was concerned with the color, too, after seeing some of the early pics, but fell in love with it when I saw it.



cloudyvisions said:


> So keep in mind I'm upgrading from the 2012 paperwhite, but did they do away with the little dots underneath the title and author that tell you how long the story is? And I guess there's no way to bring that back, rather than just seeing "KINDLE DOCUMENT"? That kinda stinks...I really liked telling if I was starting a short story or a long novel.


Yes, a lot of people wish the dots were back.

I can't say I ever thought about the dots much and didn't notice they were gone. And I almost never download short stories, so that's not an issue for me. I mostly want to know if it's a long book or a really long book  because I just don't download many books under 200 pages. I like long books. 

But now, if I want to see how long a book is, when I first open a book, the "About the Book" opens and the length is shown--not as convenient, I agree, as the dots, but it works for me.

Also, when you go in the book, depending on your settings, it will show how long to read the book at the bottom left. And if you tap on the top of the screen to bring up the top and bottom menu, on newer books at least, it shows current loc of total locations, how much time to read the rest of the book, and how far (percentage wise) you are in the book.

Still, not as convenient, I know, as the dots. As always, I recommend that you give Amazon feedback!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

sseverus said:


> There is a modification to adjust font size on Mobileread forums called FONT_RAMP. It works well on my Voyage. I created a file called FONT_RAMP using Notepad++ (free program). Don't use a word processing program like Word. My FONT_RAMP file has the following values:
> 
> 9.05 9.47 9.89 10.31 10.73 11.15 11.57 11.99
> 
> I put the file in the root directory of my Voyage and rebooted. Using this file increases font size much more gradually avoiding the very large fonts. You can adjust the numbers to your liking.
> 
> Update: I should add that I believe this only works on azw3 files. I usually convert my amazon ebooks to azw3 using calibre.


I'll definitely try this - I already convert to azw3 for my "publisher font" so this will hopefully work nicely. Thanks!!


----------



## Leslie

I liked the dots, too. But it does say what percent is read (at least in the list view on the home page) so there is some information available for me.

L


----------



## kschles

Got my Oasis yesterday, and have been checking it out. My initial impressions are that this is the best kindle I've owned (previous kindles: keyboard, touch, Paperwhite 3, voyage). The screen is great. I know this can sometimes be a bit of a crapshoot, but I guess I lucked out. If I look really closely, I can see a bit of scalloping (light set at 13). However, once I start reading, I don't notice it.

This is the first kindle that I think I will use without a cover, as well as hold with one hand. It's so small and light. I hold it in my right hand with my thumb gently resting on the top (page forward) button. The little hump works really well. Love the buttons. Don't have to move my hand to gently press the page forward button. In very short order, it has become natural for me to use the Oasis this way. I've always liked my previous kindles, but used to constantly change positions while holding it (with two hands). I've noticed that I don't do that with the Oasis (still early days yet). It seems to make my whole reading experience a little more "zen."

I love the folks on Kindle Boards. Our discussions are interesting and informative. I checked out the Mobile Reads Forum. A little different atmosphere. Some folks like their new Oasis Kindle. I was surprised at some of the reactions calling the Oasis horrible and one of the worst kindles ever. Really? I can see criticism of the cost or a preference for the Paperwhite or Voyage (my Voyage had a pin prick at the bottom of the screen which I learned to live with). The screens of the three aren't dramatically different. I just don't get the over-the-top hatred. Oh well, back to reading (The Mistborn Trilogy - really good if you like fantasy/SciFi).


----------



## Leslie

Your comment about cost is interesting--so many people are mentioning that the Oasis is "so expensive." I went back and checked--I paid $219 for my Voyage (I opted out of special offers) plus $45 for the cover: total $266. That's only $24 less than what I paid for the Oasis. Granted, with the Oasis I "had" to buy the cover--it wasn't an option. But I have always bought a cover for every Kindle I have owned because I don't like carrying them around without some sort of protection. So getting the Oasis with a cover was not a negative for me, but I realize not everyone feels the same.

Still, my point is that the Voyage was also a pricey Kindle, too, and the Oasis is not far out of line with that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Your comment about cost is interesting--so many people are mentioning that the Oasis is "so expensive." I went back and checked--I paid $219 for my Voyage (I opted out of special offers) plus $45 for the cover: total $266. That's only $24 less than what I paid for the Oasis. Granted, with the Oasis I "had" to buy the cover--it wasn't an option. But I have always bought a cover for every Kindle I have owned because I don't like carrying them around without some sort of protection. So getting the Oasis with a cover was not a negative for me, but I realize not everyone feels the same.
> 
> Still, my point is that the Voyage was also a pricey Kindle, too, and the Oasis is not far out of line with that.
> 
> L


An article that was posted (from Engadget?) calling the Oasis owners "the 1%" talked about the price compared to the Voyage. And it is interesting that after years of bring the price of ereaders down, down, down, Amazon has flipped and has, with the last two devices, upped the ante, pricewise.



kschles said:


> Got my Oasis yesterday, and have been checking it out. My initial impressions are that this is the best kindle I love the folks on Kindle Boards. Our discussions are interesting and informative. I checked out the Mobile Reads Forum. A little different atmosphere. Some folks like their new Oasis Kindle. I was surprised at some of the reactions calling the Oasis horrible and one of the worst kindles ever. Really? I can see criticism of the cost or a preference for the Paperwhite or Voyage (my Voyage had a pin prick at the bottom of the screen which I learned to live with). The screens of the three aren't dramatically different. I just don't get the over-the-top hatred. Oh well, back to reading (The Mistborn Trilogy - really good if you like fantasy/SciFi).


Yeah, the folks at Mobilreads can get extreme. I think it's partly because they're not specifically a Kindle forum. We do tend to be fans here. . Though we welcome users of all readers. There have been some over-the-top comments about the Oasis ever since Jeff Bezos first tweeted about it and then more when it was announced.

Keep on hanging out with us!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Toby said:


> Thanks bordercollielady for mentioning the contrast issue. I'm so happy that you didn't have a problem. I'm hoping when I get mine that it won't be an issue as well. I have a June 22 date. Long wait, but I am so excited for everyone getting theirs & for sharing their excitement.


I read another 3 hours or so yesterday and I'm still in love. I really thought it would be the page turn buttons that I would love. I do love them but most of all- my eyes are SO MUCH MORE RELAXED. I have Glaucoma, get eye strain really easily and the ivory screen is wonderful. I'm thrilled. I remember feeling this way with the early Kindles, but I have had more eye strain since they started lighting the screens.


----------



## bordercollielady

fancynancy said:


> I skimmed through the pages here and didn't see a mention of the missing adaptive light sensor. It was 80% of the reason I bought the Voyage and it's my favorite Kindle feature yet. Why in the world did they leave that out? I guess people who purchased and are commenting here didn't need it? Even so, wouldn't you rather have it than not?


I turned mine off on the Voyage.. It never worked the way I expected and I ended up overriding it. So I don't miss it on the Oasis.


----------



## Atunah

I actually used the adaptive sensor on the Voyage, until recently that is. Once I had set it it basically stayed at 10-11 all the time during day inside and out. I basically trained it to never go above 11 or 12, even in sun. Can't recall now exactly. But at night with the side lamp, I would have some issues. It would go up and down from 9, the lowest trained setting to 11, depending on how I leaned to or away from the side lamp. It started to drive me nuts. 

Since its always at around 10 inside, I finally turned it off a few weeks ago. I only change it to 9 when I go to bed. I don't need any more than those 2 settings with the occasional 11 in weird outside weather. 

So I wont miss it anymore.  

I keep my light fairly low I think compared to others. I keep it low enough so that it doesn't ever have any kind of "glow", doesn't look like a lit screen. If I see that, its to high for me. But high enough so I can see and have enough contrast.


----------



## Annie

So, I left my Kindle Oasis on my bed, and at this point, I've only had it in my possession for about an hour. One of my dogs come bounding onto the bed and knocks the Kindle off the bed. Needless to say, I was freaking out, but it looks like the cover protected it. The only damage appears to be some scuffs on the corners of the cover, but it makes a bit sad since I only had it for an hour, and I already damaged it. So for those who have pets or children, make sure you put yours somewhere safe!


----------



## cloudyvisions

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was concerned with the color, too, after seeing some of the early pics, but fell in love with it when I saw it.
> 
> Yes, a lot of people wish the dots were back.
> 
> I can't say I ever thought about the dots much and didn't notice they were gone. And I almost never download short stories, so that's not an issue for me. I mostly want to know if it's a long book or a really long book  because I just don't download many books under 200 pages. I like long books.
> 
> But now, if I want to see how long a book is, when I first open a book, the "About the Book" opens and the length is shown--not as convenient, I agree, as the dots, but it works for me.
> 
> Also, when you go in the book, depending on your settings, it will show how long to read the book at the bottom left. And if you tap on the top of the screen to bring up the top and bottom menu, on newer books at least, it shows current loc of total locations, how much time to read the rest of the book, and how far (percentage wise) you are in the book.
> 
> Still, not as convenient, I know, as the dots. As always, I recommend that you give Amazon feedback!
> 
> Betsy


Oh trust me, I sent them an e-mail last night! I got a very, unnecessarily long reply back this morning about how they apologize and they'll pass the info along...we'll see. I think it's kinda lame to still have that space there but have it just say % done...and I have a lot of things that say "KINDLE DOCUMENT" since I sent things to my kindle via e-mail. It's like...the space is still there for it, why take it away? I don't remember people ever bitching about a bunch of dots on their screen haha

But other than that, I think I LOVE IT. I've have the K2, the Kindle keyboard, and the paperwhite, and I think this one might be the best. It's the best for left handed readers for one thing...I don't have to reach over and make sure I'm in the "next" section instead of the previous page section to turn the page. And it's so freakin' light compared to the 2012 PW! I'm really enjoying it!

I think I might have some slight scallop-light issues, but I usually read with the light level at 8 or 9 so I can barely see it. It's interesting that it seems to be worse around 12 or 13 and then it's not there when it's either super low or super bright. Either that, or my eyes have just completely adjusted to it.

Compared to the first paperwhite, everything on this is crisper, it looks more even? I don't know, it's hard to describe. But It's definitely an upgrade for me! Not ever having had the Voyage, I can't say if it'd be worth the upgrade from that model, but it's definitely great if you have an older model. It's so much lighter and thinner and clearer. And left hand friendly!


----------



## Atunah

So I got mine and it took a while to get it to open to the home page. It hasn't updated yet. Unfortunately, I am a bit disappointed at the light cones, smudges on the side with the buttons. They are pretty visible especially in a darker type room like bedroom with side lamp but shades closed, hallway, bathroom, etc. I don't see them right now as I am sitting on the computer with light at 10. But anytime ambient lighting needs to be on, they are quite there. Its like in the middle on the side mostly. LIke a couple of brighter spots with darker shadows. Kind of where the buttons are. 

I'll have to use it for a day or two at night and see if I can live with this. My Voyage has none of this, its totally even, no shadows, no light cones, even at night in a dark room. 

This is a lot of money and I expected it to be like the Voyage at least. 

If I decide not to live with it, I will do a return as I have issues with phone and do not want to play the replacement game again like with the PW. At the time I felt really uncomfortable when I got the 2nd replacement with the rep and they weren't going to send another. I have a phone phobia that is tough enough to deal with this. 

In bright light it looks pretty great. For me the light level needed is exactly the same as my Voyage and the backround is a bit more grey looking? I can't put my finger on. Not in a bad way, just a different tone a bit. Contrast is really about the same with the Oasis a tad better as I think the backround color works a tad better with the font. But really barely noticable.

It is incredibly light and I could read on this for hours. ONce I figure out the button issue. I am like right in between the top and bottom and depending on how I old I need the top or the bottom for advancing. Just a learning curve, just like I had with the Voyage. 

I haven't even opened the cover yet as I was much more concerned about the screen. 

My spell check is not working so forgive the type errors.


----------



## Linjeakel

So a day after my mixed first impressions (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.msg3277603.html#msg3277603) I've come to a decision - I'm sending the Oasis back.

It's the first time I've ever returned a Kindle, for any reason, and I'm bitterly disappointed as I so wanted to love it. There's nothing really _wrong_ with it, but the new design just doesn't suit _me_. I've been reading all day on and off, hoping I would get used to or learn to ignore the bits I didn't like, but in the end I thought it's a lot of money to spend for something where I'll just be making do, when I'm already very happy with the Voyage.

It's kind of worrying for the future - if Amazon continue with this form factor for their flagship devices, I'm going to be forever consigned to having second rank Kindles, but we'll see.

In the meantime, I'm cheering myself up by treating myself to a new and very colourful Fintie cover for my Voyage.


----------



## barryem

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've heard of this before, but haven't tried it. . . .Perhaps you could start a new thread with some more details about how to do this.
> 
> It wouldn't fix the 'heaviness' issue, though, unless it somehow lets you specify a bold face option. For me, I've been fairly happy with Bookerly since they introduced it. Somewhere else on the boards someone was explaining how to install your own font preference, but it required a book by book modification via Calibre -- basically installing a 'publisher' font for each book -- AND books with no DRM. So probably too much trouble for most folks.
> 
> For me, I'm not crazy about any of the font choices, but certainly understand completely why they limit the options. As I say, I'm finding Bookerly perfectly satisfactory. I use level 5 -- but can read at 4 if necessary -- and keep the margins and line spacing narrow.


I have tried the FONT_RAMP thing on my Voyage and it works just fine. As you say it doesn't help with making the font bolder or heavier.

You can do that while converting the book in Calibre.

I use a bolder font on my Kobo and on my phone with Moon+ but I'm happy enough with Bookerly or Caecilia as they are on the Kindle.

Barry


----------



## Koi

I've read all over the place, and watched videos- and the burning question I have-  concerns reading in bed on your right side, with a Kindle standing up in its case, like an A-frame house.  

Videos seem to show the KO being very hyper-sensitive to flipping rotation at the slightest tilt.  There's no screen lock as of yet... so, how's it make up its mind which is up and which is down, if I want it on its side?    If its tented by its case being folded back for a back leg, and its resting on its fat button edge, will it continue to consider the fat side to be the right margin?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> So a day after my mixed first impressions (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.msg3277603.html#msg3277603) I've come to a decision - I'm sending the Oasis back.
> 
> It's the first time I've ever returned a Kindle, for any reason, and I'm bitterly disappointed as I so wanted to love it. There's nothing really _wrong_ with it, but the new design just doesn't suit _me_. I've been reading all day on and off, hoping I would get used to or learn to ignore the bits I didn't like, but in the end I thought it's a lot of money to spend for something where I'll just be making do, when I'm already very happy with the Voyage.
> 
> It's kind of worrying for the future - if Amazon continue with this form factor for their flagship devices, I'm going to be forever consigned to having second rank Kindles, but we'll see.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm cheering myself up by treating myself to a new and very colourful Fintie cover for my Voyage.


Linda, you're absolutely right to return it if it doesn't suit you. Goes to show how personal an ereader is. I'd also send the feedback to Amazon when they ask why the item is being returned.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Koi said:


> I've read all over the place, and watched videos- and the burning question I have- concerns reading in bed on your right side, with a Kindle standing up in its case, like an A-frame house.
> 
> Videos seem to show the KO being very hyper-sensitive to flipping rotation at the slightest tilt. There's no screen lock as of yet... so, how's it make up its mind which is up and which is down, if I want it on its side? If its tented by its case being folded back for a back leg, and its resting on its fat button edge, will it continue to consider the fat side to be the right margin?


EDITED: You have to turn it _almost_ 180 degrees to have it flip 180 degrees. If you only turn it 90 degrees, it won't flip. _As Atunah says above, it's around 140% (on mine, anyway) before it flips. And you can set it in Landscape mode, too, if you want._










Betsy


----------



## Atunah

So it did finally update, it locked up on me twice. I suggest if you have a lot of collections and/or books that need to sync with the cloud to be a bit more patient than I was. It has to do all that and I overwhelmed the poor thing. And until you open the first book, it still  has some sort of help mode. As in you get the pop ups saying now you opened your first book, it has a pop up I believe for the font also. 

I think its all sorted out. I also went ahead and charged both up completely to get a good start. kindle was at 45% and cover at 67 when I plugged it to charge. Although the battery on the kindle looked more like it only had like 20%. I guess it needs to be calibrated with a charge, which it did. 

As far as the scallops, I am not seeing them at the moment. When the device first starts, default light is set to 18. At least it was on mine. So I noticed them right away and yes, it is disappointing. But I never use 18, its way to bright. I will have to see how it does in evening in the dark on the sofa with my table lamp and the TV on. I read a lot in those conditions. And then when I go to bed. So far my other reading spots in the house, screen is even. I have light at 10. 

I actually just went into the closet, total dark with light at 10 and could barely see the cones. I'd never read like that, I just wanted to see. Either they got less than when it first booted up, or its just settling at the right light level. 

But I must be happy with it at night with side lamp so we'll see. 

Everything else it nothing but positive. It is a dream to hold for me. This is nekkid. it actually feels really nice in the cover also. Main points are the wider bezel for the buttons. It now relaxes my thumb and I know where it is at all times. I don't have to worry about paging with the side of my thumb in the screen, or highlighting words as I do on the Voyage. I can do everything with one had. Well, all but organizing books and such. My thumb is not that long.  

It really sits nicely in my palm. I can totally see though that some might not like this. This is one of those you have to try if it works with your hands I guess. My thumb falls kind of in the middle of the buttons which actually works well as the larger portion of the thumb uses the higher next button to page through and if I need, I use the lower part of my thumb to go back. So for now the default setting works for me. 
The part where the thick meets the thin is really a great place for my fingers to fall. It gives me that bit of grip that I am missing on my Voyage. Makes a huge difference to me. 

The contrast is really good, like I said, might be a tad more contrast than the Voyage, but very close. backround color is just a tad different, but not much. 

I'd say if you have a Voyage and are happy with the haptic and have no issues holding it now, I don't think its nessessary to get the Oasis. For me it is important though, the holding and having real buttons again. 

The cover is so nice looking. I have the Walnut. I'd call this antique. It has the look of an old leather book pulled from a old library. It feels like butter. Its not suede, but does have soft very short fibers. You can see when you brush in a few directions. Shorter than a microfiber sofa. The fibers that is. It will probably show stuff. But, I noticed after I wiped over it with a eye glass cloth after setting it into some dust that you can use your fingers and brush in circles and it "heals". I managed to make a 1 inch nail "scratch" in it. And it makes a lighter scratch. But all you do is take the finger, and rub in a circular motion. Its completely gone. Even better with a tad of moisture. Maybe a bit more fussy than the merlot, but I love this color. And it makes it just look more aged I am sure after a while. I can't stop petting it. 

I also found that using a paint brush, I have a flat royal sitting on my table works best to get hair and dust and specs off the cover, rather than rubbing. Makes less of an imprint. I always have that brush there as I use it to clean the Voyage crack that goes around and screen and I'll do the same on the Oasis as it has a similar one. 
its amazing how much dander flies around in this old place with the AC running.  

The color is nice and dark brown. I think its darker than a walnut, I call it antique, for me it works better. Its a really pretty book color. 

So as of now, I am it wait and see mode, only because of the screen and making sure I don't have cones as its getting darker. 

For me the design and shape is a main selling point and the wider bezel with real buttons is a delight. And the lightness.


----------



## Koi

"You have to turn it 180 degrees to have it flip 180 degrees.  If you only turn it 90 degrees, it won't flip.

Betsy"

Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Koi said:


> "You have to turn it 180 degrees to have it flip 180 degrees. If you only turn it 90 degrees, it won't flip.
> 
> Betsy"
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome! I added a picture to my prior post for proof!

Betsy


----------



## Koi

So now... temptation is complete.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have to turn it 180 degrees to have it flip 180 degrees. If you only turn it 90 degrees, it won't flip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


But you can set it to be "upright" in that A-frame configuration if you change it to landscape mode, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> But you can set it to be "upright" in that A-frame configuration if you change it to landscape mode, right?


Yes indeed!










(To change to landscape mode, open the book you want to read, tap on the top zone to bring out the menu, then on the Aa > Page and choose your orientation.)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Mine starts flipping at what is it, 130 degrees? I am not good with math and all those things, but betsy's photo shows the 90, and when I keep going another 45 degrees, then it starts to flip around.

So no way to flip it in bed if you don't want to. And its really fast too. I been just trying to figure out how to best hold it and read it, so I been doing a lot of flipping from left to right and its instant and the refresh is so fast my eyes can't catch it. By the time I look back in the book, its turned. Its an amazing feature I think. Equally for right and left handers, or those of us that switch hands. For me its more about leaning on that hip or the other one. Leaning toward the light or away. I don't think my wrists will be bothered with the Oasis so I could hold it just in one hand. 

Now I can hold a glass of wine and not have to set it down while reading.  . Darn gnats always get in on my table due to the light. 

Still trying to figure out the best way with the buttons. I think I also like holding it with my little finger on the bottom as support, for that though I have to change the buttons around or I can't reach the top one as well anymore. 

One can also hold it with 2 hands for those that prefer that. Although the bezel is smaller, its large enough on the other side to put a hand there and thumb at the edge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Mine starts flipping at what is it, 130 degrees? I am not good with math and all those things, but betsy's photo shows the 90, and when I keep going another 45 degrees, then it starts to flip around.


Thanks for clarifying that, Atunah--I hadn't tested at what point it turns! *test*. I'd say it's a little more than half way around between 90% and 180%, so 140 or so sounds right.

Betsy


----------



## Sage

I received my Oasis (wi-fi Merlot) from Best Buy yesterday afternoon.  My initial impression was positive but I wanted to really test it out by reading on it for a few hours before sharing my thoughts.  For reference, I've had virtually every Kindle going back the very first one, and I think this is my favorite.

The Merlot cover is very nice looking and has a hint of real leather smell.  The Oasis is unbelievably light and feels good in the hand, even in the cover.  Without the cover it's perfectly balanced so there's no strain on the wrist while reading one-handed.  Switching hands is no problem as the screen flips so quickly it doesn't detract from reading at all.  I was concerned that the asymmetrical bezel might bother me, but once it's in my hand it isn't an issue.  I really like the squarish shape of the Oasis.  It gives the illusion that the page is a bit wider, even though I know it's the same size screen as previous Kindles.  

My favorite feature is the return to page turn buttons.  I never really liked the haptic page press on the Voyage, and missed the satisfying click of the buttons on the K3/Keyboard.  The buttons on the Oasis have a great feel to them and are accurate every time.  They do make a sound, but as others have pointed out, they're quiet if pressed toward the ends vs. the center. 

The screen on mine is beautiful; white and even-colored throughout with no discernible shadows.  If I scrutinize it at certain light levels, I can see very slight scallops from the LED lights but it isn't noticeable unless I'm looking for it.  I've always thought the Voyage had the best contrast (marginally better than the PW3) but I think the contrast on the Oasis is just as good.  I actually prefer the screen on the Oasis to the Voyage because the light is more creamy-white rather than blue-white.  I usually read with Bookerly on the fourth font size and the text is dark enough for my middle-age eyes.  

I must admit that I miss the adaptive lighting on the Voyage.  When reading at night it was nice to have the light level adjust automatically.  On the Oasis I have to fiddle with the settings to get the lighting just right.  It's a minor annoyance and I'm sure I'll get used to it.  What I won't miss is the origami cover of the Voyage.  I much prefer the Oasis cover (although I wish they hadn't put the Amazon logo on the front) because it feels more book-like to me.  Nothing's perfect, but in my estimation the pluses of the Oasis far outweigh the minuses so it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Atunah

I think you right, 140 degrees. A bit more than an extra 45. 

Ok, something I just noticed, unless I am dreaming this. The page refresh doesn't show until I page through 50 pages. Kindle pages. I swear, I just tested it. My Voyage does 12, tested it too. I noticed I didn't get the black flash reading so I kept going and going and then did a proper test. And there are no "dirty" artifacts much by that time. 50 pages. We sure have come a long way with e-ink.


----------



## derek87

I'm very interested in the Oasis. i love my PW3, but the prospect of having something lighter to read in bed seems like it would be worth the upgrade.

can one of you test the following with regard to the accelerometer?

if one reads lying on their back in bed (i.e., holding the kindle over their head (not necessarily directly over their face,  but perhaps, more over one's neck/chest)), are their problems with the accelerometer flipping the book the wrong way? i've had problems with an iPad doing this until i locked the orientation and this is one concern i have with the way the Oasis chooses it's orientation. of course, hopefully, they will ultimately provide a "orientation lock" to the Oasis via a firmware update...

thanks!


----------



## Sage

I just tested the Oasis, holding it overhead as you described, and the screen did not rotate or change it's orientation.


----------



## Atunah

Like Sage said. You'd have to tilt it past your viewing angle to make it turn over. Or moving the Oasis so far behind your head and tilting it over, you'd have to roll your eyes all the way up. But any normal position above the head while laying flat down will work. 

It seems to be very useful in how it flips. I now some of my tablets I have to lock down in rotation as they can just constantly flip around. The Oasis doesn't do that.


----------



## derek87

thanks Sage and Atunah. that's very helpful!


----------



## Meemo

barryem said:


> I have tried the FONT_RAMP thing on my Voyage and it works just fine. As you say it doesn't help with making the font bolder or heavier.
> 
> You can do that while converting the book in Calibre.
> 
> I use a bolder font on my Kobo and on my phone with Moon+ but I'm happy enough with Bookerly or Caecilia as they are on the Kindle.
> 
> Barry


I've got FONT-RAMP going on my PW2 now (took me a few tries this afternoon to get it right), but now it's working - no more ginormous fonts for me, so YAY! (I have two PW2s, I plan to keep the one with the better screen for reading ARCs - it's nice to have those separate from all my other TBRs).



Atunah said:


> The cover is so nice looking. I have the Walnut. I'd call this antique. It has the look of an old leather book pulled from a old library. It feels like butter. Its not suede, but does have soft very short fibers. You can see when you brush in a few directions. Shorter than a microfiber sofa. The fibers that is. It will probably show stuff. But, I noticed after I wiped over it with a eye glass cloth after setting it into some dust that you can use your fingers and brush in circles and it "heals". I managed to make a 1 inch nail "scratch" in it. And it makes a lighter scratch. But all you do is take the finger, and rub in a circular motion. Its completely gone. Even better with a tad of moisture. Maybe a bit more fussy than the merlot, but I love this color. And it makes it just look more aged I am sure after a while. I can't stop petting it.


Much as I like hearing the positive reviews (yours and others') about the Oasis itself, I love hearing this about the Walnut cover. I switched from Merlot to Walnut partly based on the pics & reviews of the Voyage and PW Limited Edition covers (and partly based on how quickly the Merlot was backordered). I'm feeling really good about that decision now.


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> Much as I like hearing the positive reviews (yours and others') about the Oasis itself, I love hearing this about the Walnut cover. I switched from Merlot to Walnut partly based on the pics & reviews of the Voyage and PW Limited Edition covers (and partly based on how quickly the Merlot was backordered). I'm feeling really good about that decision now.


Glad to help. I really like it. I am very happy with the walnut cover. But its not for fuzzy folks. I am not fussy that way. I just rub it out and its good to go. But then I put it down anywhere and I don't want to baby anything. It just feels, so, good.

Its dark now and I can't see any cones or scallops anymore. I don't know where they went, I don't care. I have it in the cover to charge now while I cook. Then I'll take it to bed. We'll see.


----------



## sjc

HI EVERYONE!! It's been ages. Hope you are all well.
Popped in to check in and see how us old early K1 adapters are liking the Oasis.
I've not ordered...but the temptation is killing me. LOOOVE page turn buttons...
My question is (and I've read that it's not that bad...but) the clicking of the page turns... I'm thinking they would drive me crazy. So, what I am asking, is how bad is "not so bad"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> HI EVERYONE!! It's been ages. Hope you are all well.
> Popped in to check in and see how us old early K1 adapters are liking the Oasis.
> I've not ordered...but the temptation is killing me. LOOOVE page turn buttons...
> My question is (and I've read that it's not that bad...but) the clicking of the page turns... I'm thinking they would drive me crazy. So, what I am asking, is how bad is "not so bad"


Hey, sjc, how's it going?

Here's a not-so-good video of the button clicks:






First I do the center of the buttons, then I try to do just the very ends (I'm having trouble finding the buttons and filming at the same time) with my iPhone about six inches from the device; then I do the same thing with the microphone up next to the buttons.

In the part with the microphone next to the buttons, where all you can see is my magazine, I click the top and bottom buttons once each in the center of the button, and then do the same thing, just pressing the ends of the buttons. Pushing just the ends is much quieter.

Betsy


----------



## sjc

Thanks for the video.
"It's going" Working full time and taking care of the folks...doesn't leave much time.
How are you?  Still quilting, I hope? Still some oldies but goodies on the boards, I see. Glad. 
ENJOY YOUR OASIS' EVERYONE!


----------



## ShinyTop

My Oasis's buttons are just right for resting my thumb on the next page button and then just applying more pressure to turn the page.  You have to be listening for the click.  You would have to be somebody like my wife to hear somebody next to you turning the page.  Don't tell her I said that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> Thanks for the video.
> "It's going" Working full time and taking care of the folks...doesn't leave much time.


Been there, done that. Hang in there1



> How are you? Still quilting, I hope? Still some oldies but goodies on the boards, I see. Glad.
> ENJOY YOUR OASIS' EVERYONE!


Yeah, doin' okay, still quilting. Check in with us when you can!



Betsy


----------



## kschles

Very nice review of the Oasis on The Verge website. Only criticism is the high price.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11585146/amazon-kindle-oasis-review


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice, though almost without exception, reviewers persist in saying this is the first Kindle to come with a cover (*cough* Kindle 1) and the first to come with an accelerometer (*cough*, Kindle DX).

Personally, I don't find it that much more comfortable without the cover--different, and lighter, but I'm perfectly comfortable with the cover and I kind of prefer it.

That being said, I don't think one gets the benefit of the battery in the cover if one leaves it on all the time (though I'm reading on it much much more than 1/2 hour a day--and it only lasted a week before the cover was too discharged to not charge it, and you have to charge both at the same time. (As I posted in the Battery Life thread here.). My Oasis was at 92%, I think, and the cover at 6%.

So now, I'm going to try reading it nekkid to see how that goes as far as battery life.  I already know that reading it nekkid makes me really miss the power button on the back like the Voyage had.  Much easier to find and press to "wake up" the device.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Personally, I don't find it that much more comfortable without the cover--different, and lighter, but I'm perfectly comfortable with the cover and I kind of prefer it.
> 
> I don't think one gets the benefit of the battery in the cover if one leaves it on all the time (though I'm reading on it much much more than 1/2 hour a day--and it only lasted a week before the cover was too discharged to not charge it, and you have to charge both at the same time.
> 
> Betsy


Past few days, I've really been enjoying the in-cover reading. with my little mini stand, it actually stands up better in case. It's thin and light enough to be in case to enjoy it. Only time i'm reading with it nekkid is in bed which is great. I've settled on about 7 for lighting. Agree i think to maximize the battery you'd have to go out of case.

This is at 18 light, perfectly angles for reading at a coffeehouse for me. 


Sample 2 with the focus on the screen, light at 10


----------



## kschles

Last evening I started to go upstairs. I grabbed my Oasis, and without thinking about it, put it in my front pants pocket. When I realized what had happened, I grinned and mentally added another reason to my list of things I like about my Oasis. Not sure if my Paperwhite or Voyage would fit in my pants pocket (I can check eventually), but I never before had the urge to try and find out.


----------



## bordercollielady

Strange.. I unplugged my Oasis charger.. and started reading.  About 5 mins in and I got a warning that my Kindle battery was low.  I checked Settings and it shows Kindle at 100% and my battery at 0%.  Plugged in the charger - now it has Kindle at 100%, cover at 96%.  Hope this isn't a bug.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Strange.. I unplugged my Oasis charger.. and started reading. About 5 mins in and I got a warning that my Kindle battery was low. I checked Settings and it shows Kindle at 100% and my battery at 0%. Plugged in the charger - now it has Kindle at 100%, cover at 96%. Hope this isn't a bug.


Perhaps your cover wasn't seated well?

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps your cover wasn't seated well?
> 
> Betsy


Could be.. I just recharged it, unplugged the charger, and now it has both the Kindle and the battery at 100%. And it didn't take much time.


----------



## puglover333

I received my Oasis wifi from Best Buy on Monday.  I spent a several hours Monday and Tuesday reading on it.  As much as I want to love it, I just don't.  So I will be returning it.

The Oasis is very light and easy to hold.  I loved having page turn buttons.  I got the Merlot cover.  Loved the color and feel of it.  

I had issues with the screen.  The lighting is uneven.  It is darker on the side with the buttons, and I can definitely see the "scallops" people are talking about.  It wasn't so bad at light level 7-9, but once I hit 12 or so it was very apparent and distracting.

I also don't like that the cover leaves a large part of the Oasis unprotected.  I'm careful when using it, but I have a dog and son, which means ample opportunities for it to get knocked off places.  

I might have been willing to live with the lighting and the cover design so I could have actual buttons, but not for $330 ($290 + $20 tax + $20 for no ads).


----------



## nikkidog

First impressions:  it is very light weight.  I love the Merlot color, but the leather quality is just OK.  I currently have the limited edition premium leather cover for my Voyage. That is a better quality of leather..  I noticed the scallops right away, but I turned the brightness down and don't notice them at all.  It was set pretty high when I first turned it on.  My first impression was this thing is very sluggish, but almost right away the update downloaded and I haven't noticed it being sluggish since.  I haven't used it that much. The cover was charged about half way so I am charginging it so both ereader and cover would be at 100%.  I want to test the battery. Not sure how I will like flipping it over to change hands, I'll have to play with it.  I'll update this later after I have spent a few days playing with it.


----------



## Eilene

I received my Walnut 3G with SO earlier today. It is an adorable piece of hardware I must say. I haven't had time to read on it yet...but love everything about it so far. The only thing is the lighting on the right side of the screen. I LOVE the Walnut cover. It is just like my Voyage Special edition cover.
First of all it is a little brighter & creamier than my Voyage which I really like except for the scalloping. I called customer service & they are sending me a new one Friday. The problem is there are no Walnuts left so they said if I like the new screen better on the Black on they are sending me, to just keep the Walnut cover with the new screen. I was really surprised by that one. It would have been easier to sell the covers separately. Otherwise if it is the same, I will have to get used to it as I like it better them the Voyage already.
We shall see.


----------



## northofdivision

puglover333 said:


> I received my Oasis wifi from Best Buy on Monday. I spent a several hours Monday and Tuesday reading on it. As much as I want to love it, I just don't. So I will be returning it.
> 
> The Oasis is very light and easy to hold. I loved having page turn buttons. I got the Merlot cover. Loved the color and feel of it.
> 
> I had issues with the screen. The lighting is uneven. It is darker on the side with the buttons, and I can definitely see the "scallops" people are talking about. It wasn't so bad at light level 7-9, but once I hit 12 or so it was very apparent and distracting.
> 
> I also don't like that the cover leaves a large part of the Oasis unprotected. I'm careful when using it, but I have a dog and son, which means ample opportunities for it to get knocked of places.
> 
> I might have been willing to live with the lighting and the cover design so I could have actual buttons, but not for $330 ($290 + $20 tax + $20 for no ads).


I had the same experience with the half side being darker but after a few days and fiddling with it, it got better. I would suggest playing with it a few days and if you still don't like it, return it. Units may vary slightly as well.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

Finally got my hands on it. Love the size and weight. Opened the same book I'm reading on the Voyage and synced them up. Made sure I had the same font and font size. At first they were on different locations and not on the same section. That surprised me. Then I read a page moved back to the previous page and now they are in the exact location and the text lines up perfectly. Guess it took a few minutes to line up when I changed the font. The battery was low so I plugged in to charge it up. Both the cover and Oasis were under 50%. 

Not sure about the screen color. I keep my Voyage on a high light level when reading in light and the screen is perfectly white. The Oasis when next to it has a yellowish tint. I do see some scallops but I'm sure I will get used to that. I only noticed because I knew to look. Do others see a big color difference between the Voyage and Oasis. When I was reading I don't really notice but when I place them side by side it is a big difference. I have the 3G so that added to the cost. I will play with it more when it changes up.


----------



## bordercollielady

Kathy said:


> . Do others see a big color difference between the Voyage and Oasis. When I was reading I don't really notice but when I place them side by side it is a big difference.


Kathy, yes my Oasis is much more of an ivory background and my Voyage is white. To me - it makes the Oasis easier on my eyes. Closer to the experience I had with Kindles prior to the
Paperwhite. I love mine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Finally got my hands on it. Love the size and weight. Opened the same book I'm reading on the Voyage and synced them up. Made sure I had the same font and font size. At first they were on different locations and not on the same section. That surprised me. Then I read a page moved back to the previous page and now they are in the exact location and the text lines up perfectly. Guess it took a few minutes to line up when I changed the font. The battery was low so I plugged in to charge it up. Both the cover and Oasis were under 50%.
> 
> Not sure about the screen color. I keep my Voyage on a high light level when reading in light and the screen is perfectly white. The Oasis when next to it has a yellowish tint. I do see some scallops but I'm sure I will get used to that. I only noticed because I knew to look. Do others see a big color difference between the Voyage and Oasis. When I was reading I don't really notice but when I place them side by side it is a big difference. I have the 3G so that added to the cost. I will play with it more when it changes up.


I feel the Oasis is more ivory to the Voyage's blue-white. I like both. I think the ivory is a bit softer to look at compared to, say, the bright white of my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feel the Oasis is more ivory to the Voyage's blue-white. I like both. I think the ivory is a bit softer to look at compared to, say, the bright white of my iPad.
> 
> Betsy


I will need to play with it for a few days. I like the size so much and the light weight. I have always read with a cover but I prefer holding the Oasis without the cover. That is another thing I'll need to get use to. Paying $380 for it I want to love it. I plan on using it for a week or so before making any decisions. If the lighting doesn't improve I will try a replacement before making any permanent decision. I don't return many things but I had to return the Kindle 2 because of screen issues. I finally got a good one after 3 tries.


----------



## barryem

Someone in the Mobilereads forum said she bought an Oasis and unbeknownst to her her husband also bought her one.  Neither knew about the other till they arrived so she has 2 of them.  She didn't say what she's going to do about this. 

Anyway, she said one has a perfectly even screen and on the other one there are scallops and they're very obvious.  So I wonder if this is more to do with the individual screens than with users perceptions. Or maybe some of both.

It seems there are a few problems with each new model's screen so I guess it takes them a bit of time to iron out the manufacturing process.  This happens with lots of other kinds of devices as well.

I bought most of my Kindles after they'd been out a while but the one exception was the Paperwhite 2 3G.  I ordered it the day it was announced.  The screen was fine but the 3G didn't work.  Quite a few others had that same problem. I was overnighted a replacement which worked just fine.  Two weeks later I stopped reading reports of that problem in new Kindles.

Barry


Barry


----------



## Momma D

Oasis just delivered - merlot, 3G, with so. It's so tiny. I might have a little scaloping going on but it might be just imagination.  I'm gonna play around with it for a couple days but I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Muddypawz

Well, my Oasis was delivered and there are some things I really like and some things not so much.  First of all, the screen is considerably brighter and clearer than my PW2.  It has a creamy, more opaque/even quality as opposed to the bluish, somewhat splotchy, almost translucent screen of the PW.  The size is amazing and comfortable to hold both with and without the cover.  It still has the SO's, which I always pay to remove.  I hate having to swipe to get to my book as opposed to opening the cover and reading immediately.  I'm not sure what happens with the Oasis if it's out of the cover and (I guess) goes to sleep.  

Speaking of the cover, it's somewhat of a disappointment.  Certainly doesn't seem as sturdy as the leather Amazon cover for my PW2.  And I almost feel like I'm going to pull it off of the attached battery before I get it off of the Kindle.  I wonder how long that'll hold up if reading without it is recommended for better battery life.  I've always read with the covers on with all of my Kindles.

If anyone has thoughts/opinions on any of these points, please feel free to speak up and allay my doubts.  I hesitate to spend the $$$ if it's not better (to me) than my three year old PW2.


----------



## auntmarge

puglover333 said:


> I received my Oasis wifi from Best Buy on Monday. I spent a several hours Monday and Tuesday reading on it. As much as I want to love it, I just don't. So I will be returning it.
> 
> The Oasis is very light and easy to hold. I loved having page turn buttons. I got the Merlot cover. Loved the color and feel of it.
> 
> I had issues with the screen. The lighting is uneven. It is darker on the side with the buttons, and I can definitely see the "scallops" people are talking about. It wasn't so bad at light level 7-9, but once I hit 12 or so it was very apparent and distracting.
> 
> ....
> 
> I might have been willing to live with the lighting and the cover design so I could have actual buttons, but not for $330 ($290 + $20 tax + $20 for no ads).


This has been my experience also. The buttons are great, but not a reason to spend the money. I almost always use my Kindle at the highest light settings, and sometimes the Oasis seemed a nice mellow color and sometimes almost yellow. I could have gotten used to the color, but it's uneven - sort of bluish on the side of the lights and for about 1/3 of the way across. I don't think I'd have noticed the scallops except for reading the forum. I know the color issue may just be the specific unit I received and I'll check further in stores, but I do think I'll stick with my Voyage for now.

I am curious, though, how people can read at settings as low as 10 or 12, especially in a darkened room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

auntmarge said:


> I am curious, though, how people can read at settings as low as 10 or 12, especially in a darkened room.


The screen is lit.


No, seriously, that's enough lighting for me, most the time. Some times, if my eyes are tired, I might bump the font up one size. I mostly read at the second-to-the-smallest size. I'll bump it up one in dim light sometimes.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

I read at 18 on my PW2 but 16 or 17 seems right on the Oasis.  Just received it this afternoon so haven't quite decided which works best.


----------



## Toby

I have been trying to catch up with these threads, so never saw the unpacking of the Oasis. Mine arrived early by USPS. Yay. The kindle box came in a envelope. Yay again as it's easier to open. Nice, easy box that Oasis came in to open. Yay again. I saw the merlot cover. Love the color, just as I thought it would look. However, not as nice as my brown premium leather cover that is on my Voyage, which has the tactlie feeling of soft fuzziness as a member already described. I also have the brown premium cover on my Fire 8", but it has a smoother surface, not as fuzzy. The feeling is more like a hard book cover on my Oasis merlot. I took out the kindle & placed it in the cover & set it up. When I turned it on, the kindle looked like it downloaded the latest software. I saw that the battery looked less than 50% so I plugged it in & left it to charge. I saw that the books that I sent to it last night were downloading real quickly. Yay! I took it out when I saw the green light. Maybe an hour later, I opened it to play with it. When I figured out where the battery percentges were, I was surprised to see the kindle battery down to 80%. I barely used the kindle. The cover was full charged & was charging up the kindle. Yay! The cover battery worked. I have not had time to play with it out of the cover yet. Love the page buttons. Love the lightness of the kindle & cover. A big Yay for that alone. So far, no scallops of light seen. I don't mind the ivory screen color as I keep the blue shade on my Fires that have them & the blue thingy on my ipad air 2 all the time. Yay! Now, for the BAD - the contrast is worse on my Oasis than my Voyage in the daytime, so far. Again, no added size fonts, so it continues - letters too large  or too small. Letters not bold enough. There is a minority of people here that have contrast issues with their eyes. I never knew I had it until the Paperwhites, so I guess I shouldn't expect Amazon to fix that, but the fonts? I know not many people here cared about the automated light on the Voyage, but I liked it. Just wished that Amazon left that option. Like others have already said, I wish Amazon would improve this reading experience. I haven't spent enough time reading with it, so am hoping that I have such a fantadtic reading experience that I don't notice the contrast issue. I can't wait to try reading it naked (the kindle, that is) & switching hands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The screen is lit.
> 
> 
> No, seriously, that's enough lighting for me, most the time. Some times, if my eyes are tired, I might bump the font up one size. I mostly read at the second-to-the-smallest size. I'll bump it up one in dim light sometimes.
> 
> Betsy


In fact, most eye doctors will say if the ambient light level is low, it's better for your eyes to use a less bright screen . . . less fatigue. After all, your eyes are designed to adjust to light levels. In low light,they'll open up wide so a bright screen is going to feel VERY bright when the same level might not seem so in regular daylignt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact, most eye doctors will say if the ambient light level is low, it's better for your eyes to use a less bright screen . . . less fatigue. After all, your eyes are designed to adjust to light levels. In low light,they'll open up wide so a bright screen is going to feel VERY bright when the same level might not seem so in regular daylignt.




As we say here quite often, everyone's eyes are different.

Reading on a computer screen all day long doesn't bother my eyes. When I was doing a lot of hand work, sewing on a marked pencil line on the back of my fabric, I could see very faint pencil lines in dim light that others couldn't see at all. My eyes aren't quite as good now--but then I do very little hand work involving precision piecing anymore. 

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact, most eye doctors will say if the ambient light level is low, it's better for your eyes to use a less bright screen . . . less fatigue. After all, your eyes are designed to adjust to light levels. In low light,they'll open up wide so a bright screen is going to feel VERY bright when the same level might not seem so in regular daylignt.


Well, I do turn it down in very dark rooms, but I seem to use a much higher light than most here. Old eyes, I think.


----------



## Kathy

Finally charged completely. I say finally when it was only about an hour. Both batteries were only about 35% charged. I was surprised with that. Now that it is completely charged and not downloading items the screen lightened up. I'm not really that picky with the screen but it was really dull looking when I first opened it. 

I love touch screen so having the buttons wasn't a big deal to me but I am finding that I like them on this device. Trying to decide if I will prefer it out of the cover or not.


----------



## Meemo

auntmarge said:


> I am curious, though, how people can read at settings as low as 10 or 12, especially in a darkened room.


I turn my PW2 down to 9 when I first start reading in bed in the dark, after a few minutes I turn it down to 8, sometimes 7. During the day I read on 14, maybe 15 at the max. The darker the room, the less light you need. But everyone's eyes are different - I've seen folks say they read at levels I know I wouldn't be able to see in my pitch-black bedroom.


----------



## Toby

Forgot to mention the 3G. I was too excited to set it up that I decided to typed in the wifi info. & then ended up staying home. Tomorrow I will be out & running around with no wifi, so I'll check to make sure my 3G is working. I also wanted to mention this so that others to check out that their 3G if they get it. Barry mentioned that a few of his past kindles that had 3G didn't work so he got replacements that worked. Thanks Barry for bringing this up.


----------



## stevene9

My first observation, as others have made, is the difference in the brightness. A level of 17 on my PW2, seems to almost exactly match a level of 16 on the Oasis. I see some scallops, but I'll have to see if they bother me in a few days. They are not as bad on my unit as some of the pictures I have seen on this forum, but they are definitely there.

I am taking this opportunity to "clean out" my kindle. I had 200 books on my PW2, but kept downloading new ones and didn't really pay attention to the first 170. I also don't want to download a lot until I'm absolutely sure I'll keep it. I think I will but I'm keeping all boxes in case the scallops bother me in a few days.

Steve


----------



## cloudyvisions

I read with the light level around 7-9 no matter if it's day or nighttime - I think I'd have to wear sunglasses if I read at 17 or 18! haha

I wonder if it's because I started with the K2 and I just got used to reading a kindle with no backlight? I like reading where it looks like there's as little light as possible, like it's an actual book page. 

I will also say that I think my kindle oasis has gotten more even in the light on the screen - unless I'm just adapting to it? So yeah, I agree with the other post that said to give it a couple days before sending it back, just in case!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

auntmarge said:


> I am curious, though, how people can read at settings as low as 10 or 12, especially in a darkened room.


 I finished my first book on the Oasis most of which which I read at setting 11. I think I had it a bit higher for the first part of the book but dialed it down.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I cheated, and posted the following in the watch party thread after just a few minutes of use. Further comments follow....

The walnut cover is darker than I expected. Not a problem.

I like the way the Oasis easily pops in and out of the cover. Yet it does feel secure, as others have reported I can easily dangle from the flip cover with no feeling that the Oasis is about to pop loose.

My screen is fine based on a couple of minutes of use. If I scrutinize and look for them at my close focusing distance, I think I can see scallops on the right side just very faintly. No sign of them at all on the left side.

Finally, for the first time since the K2 I like the buttons! Hooray!  I'm going to have to decide whether I want the top or the bottom button to be page Forward.  I'm leaning towards changing it to the bottom one.

I have not hooked up to Wi-Fi yet, just operating off of the 3G with no problems. Of course I live in downtown Oklahoma City so that's not too surprising.  But no evidence at all of any issues with the 3G. 

The size is indeed small, the box reminded me of a thin version of one of those boxes that square desktop calendars with a Far Side cartoon per day come in.

Have to leave for the dentist in a few minutes, so I will send this to charge while I'm gone.  Further comments will come in the first impressions thread.

Added after reading my first book on the Oasis--one-handed reading is back! For me this has not been possible since I moved from the Kindle 2 to the Kindle Keyboard. As I feared, shifting hands is a bit clumsy but not intolerable. I only shifted once in the book.

I've decided to leave the top button as my page forward. Page buttons are completely usable and excellent. 

The battery meter in the oasis alone without the cover does drop-down had an alarming rate. I found myself sticking the oasis back in the cover when I took a short break to go to the potty or talk on the phone or whatever. But I never even came close to getting out of battery. I don't think I got below half in the whole experience.  Battery life will be OK, and I will not be worrying about it at all except on the rare days when I sit and read all day. 

My screen is evenly lit and I am completely happy with it. I would say the backlighting is a very slight blue tint. Not enough to be a problem.

I like the implementation of the battery cover, and I find the uneven thickness really does make my fingers wrap around the oasis naturally. Others have mentioned this and I didn't understand until I did it myself.

I admit that it may not truly be worth the big price bump over the voyage. Keeping it anyway!


----------



## Andra

The Walnut is a nice dark brown and the Amazon logo is embossed so it's not too noticeable. I was a little worried because in some of the photos the logo looked almost black and stood out a lot.


----------



## CAR

I got my Black Oasis 3g today and its great.  No issues with scallops and I like the screen as well as the Voyage if not better.  I like the black cover the best because of the logo is almost invisible.  My favorite part is I can read one handed again!


----------



## ayuryogini

My first thought, "Wow, this thing is tiny!"  But the screen is the same size as the Voyage. 
I love the double battery, but I'm not sure I love it enough to keep it, especially considering how happy I still am with my Voyage; I'm not sure I need to shell out almost $400 for the latest iteration. 

I've read that other people notice scalloped lighting; the lighting on mine is very even. However, my screen is like a dirty grey. If it looked ivory I might be ok with it, but I miss the crisp whiteness of the Voyage. 

I'm going to test it out for a few days and see how I like it, but I think this one might be going back.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Several people who got the wifi mentioned an update being downloaded almost immediately. One minor note for 3G users: download will not happen until you actually hook up to a Wi-Fi Network. So you do need to hook up to Wi-Fi at least once, even if you intend to mostly use 3G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

auntmarge said:


> Well, I do turn it down in very dark rooms, but I seem to use a much higher light than most here. Old eyes, I think.


It's very definitely variable depending on the individual.

My son is only 33 or so, but he's extremely sensitive to bright light. As a baby we put sunglasses on him outside -- before it was even fashionable -- because otherwise he couldn't see a thing for the first 10 minutes until his eyes adjusted. OTOH, he can sit outside and read on paper with no more than a half moon's worth of light.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Several people who got the wifi mentioned an update being downloaded almost immediately. One minor note for 3G users: download will not happen until you actually hook up to a Wi-Fi Network. So you do need to hook up to Wi-Fi at least once, even if you intend to mostly use 3G.


Good reminder, Claw!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9

Oasis fonts are larger than PW2 fonts!

When I had the same page of a book on both my Oasis and PW2, I thought the Helvetica font I use seemed slightly larger on the Oasis. I tested it by finding a new chapter that started half way down the page. The upper half of the page was blank, and they both ended the page on the same word, so I knew we were starting out even. However, when I went 5 pages forward, I found that the PW2 had several more words in those 5 pages than the Oasis. In other words, several words that were on the 5th page of the PW, were on the 6th page of the Oasis. The margins and spacing seem identical, so it must be that the font is slightly larger, as it appears to be to my eyes.

Steve


----------



## Andra

This bezel does seem to attract more fingerprints than the Voyage - or I notice them more...  DecalGirl says they should have Oasis skins available next week!


----------



## kerrycrow

Andra said:


> This bezel does seem to attract more fingerprints than the Voyage - or I notice them more... DecalGirl says they should have Oasis skins available next week!


Thanks, was just thinking about this very thing!


----------



## northofdivision

Andra said:


> This bezel does seem to attract more fingerprints than the Voyage - or I notice them more... DecalGirl says they should have Oasis skins available next week!


I notice it smudging and I do notice smudges and fingerprints on the exposed backside more than i'd like. I find myself wiping that part off the most.

Do any of you find yourself favoring placing your in-case Oasis' on the front side down rather than on the backside? I notice i'm doing it in the attempt to make sure I don't ever scratch the exposed back even though it doesn't seem to touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> I notice it smudging and I do notice smudges and fingerprints on the exposed backside more than i'd like. I find myself wiping that part off the most.
> 
> Do any of you find yourself favoring placing your Oasis' on the front side down rather than on the backside? I notice i'm doing it in the attempt to make sure I don't ever scratch the exposed back even though it doesn't seem to touch.


I do that when it is in the cover because, since I read from it left handed, I want to open it with the spine of the cover starting on the left side and have the buttons be on the left when the cover is folded back against the back. If I put it down sans cover, I put it back down as I'd rather have any scratches (not that I expect any, I'm not putting it down on concrete ) be on the back, not the front.



Andra said:


> This bezel does seem to attract more fingerprints than the Voyage - or I notice them more... DecalGirl says they should have Oasis skins available next week!


OK, yes, it does show more fingerprints (one of the latest reviews posted commented on this). I haven't gotten a skin for a Kindle since my K1, though I've gotten them for other devices. Might be fun to have one on the KO.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I don't notice any more, or less fingerprints on the Oasis than the Voyage. I seem to make a lot on both on the bezel.  

But what I noticed it that I can just rub the prints with my fingers off the Oasis, while on the Voyage, I have to use my eyeglass cloth to do that. They seem to "stick" less on the Oasis if that makes sense. I haven't really looked at the back much to be honest. Just when I first got to to see what the magnets looked like. the shiny part on the back of the Voyage is more fussy and requires cloth again. 

I do know that I will have some thumb dander eventually on those buttons. Or around the buttons.  . I read 2 books and started my 3rd since getting it Tuesday afternoon.  . 

No real wrist pain. A slight discomfort here and there, but that is to be expected. But no cramping up as I sometimes get with the Voyage. 

I am still working with the first full charge from Tuesday with the cover now at 48% and kindle and 67%.

I think I read that batteries like a few cycles of charging first before knowing for sure. When I read a lot with my Voyage I have to charge every 2-3 days when it gets to a lower battery level. So I think this is good for my reading pattern with wifi on all the time. Looks like I am on track for about 4 days right now of reading. Lots of reading at the moment. A book a day reading.


----------



## Eilene

I have had my Oasis for 1 day & I am soooo loving it...much more then my Voyage!!! It is so comfortable to hold without the case & I always have kept mine in the case at all times. As for the lighting...The Oasis at level 18 is like the Voyage at 19. It is just a touch whiter & brighter.


----------



## stevene9

My wife always took my hand-me-down kindles because she is not very particular about the units. She can read on anything. However, when she saw my Oasis, and played with it for 10 minutes, she immediately said - "I WANT ONE". Oh well, I didn't really want to eat out at a restaurant this summer anyway!

Steve


----------



## MagentaSunset

_The more I use it, the more I realize how comfortable it is to use! I am typing this on my Kindle Fire 7 HDX - which is my default tablet - and boy, it is heavy in comparison! _


----------



## nikkidog

Ok I have now used my Oasis for several hours.  I really like it.  The one problem I am still having is the uneven light. If I set the brightness at 11 or below the screen looks perfect, but as I start to go higher not so much.  I was setting in a semi dark room last night and had the brightness set at 13.  There appeared to be a shadow down one side of the screen.  It covered about 1/4-1/3 of the screen and really bothered me.  I thought it might be the shadow from my hand but every way I turned it the shadow was there along the side with the wide bezel.  I also started to notice slight scalloping at 12 that was more noticeable the higher I set the brightness.  Today I've kept it at 11 and it has looked perfect.  Don't know if I can get used to keeping it that low all the time.  It has been rainy and cloudy since I received the Oasis yesterday , so I'm not sure how it will look in bright sunlight.  Other than that it is a keeper.  I'm going to use it a few more days and see if I can get the lighting adjusted to my liking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stevene9 said:


> Oasis fonts are larger than PW2 fonts!
> 
> When I had the same page of a book on both my Oasis and PW2, I thought the Helvetica font I use seemed slightly larger on the Oasis. I tested it by finding a new chapter that started half way down the page. The upper half of the page was blank, and they both ended the page on the same word, so I knew we were starting out even. However, when I went 5 pages forward, I found that the PW2 had several more words in those 5 pages than the Oasis. In other words, several words that were on the 5th page of the PW, were on the 6th page of the Oasis. The margins and spacing seem identical, so it must be that the font is slightly larger, as it appears to be to my eyes.
> 
> Steve


There is a slight difference, yes. Basically due to the higher resolution on the Voyage/Oasis than on the older PWs. Though the 3rd gen PW has the same resolution as Voyage and Oasis so there shouldn't be a difference there.

Also, the software in the newer models allow for better kerning which means that, in some cases, more words might fit on a line because the rendering lets skinny letters take less space and tucks tails in where as the earlier rendering engine didn't.


----------



## walk0080

sbell1 said:


> My Merlot Oasis from Best Buy arrived today. I noticed very light scalloping when I first turned it on. After charging it and reading for an hour it no longer seems to be there. I even turned the light all the way up and specifically looked for them. The lighting is as even as can be!
> 
> I upgraded from the first generation Paperwhite. I have bypassed all the upgrades since then because I was very happy with my Paperwhite (which was an upgrade from a K2). The Oasis screen resolution is slightly better than my Paperwhite. But it was the light weight and page turn buttons that caused me to pull the trigger on the Oasis. I am not disappointed! Very pleased with my new reader.


Could be part of the manufacturing process - glue or something setting up behind the screen. I remember way back the Apple iPhone4(?) has issues with yellow screens that would go away after about 24 hours of usage.


----------



## northofdivision

nikkidog said:


> Ok I have now used my Oasis for several hours. I really like it. The one problem I am still having is the uneven light. If I set the brightness at 11 or below the screen looks perfect, but as I start to go higher not so much. I was setting in a semi dark room last night and had the brightness set at 13. There appeared to be a shadow down one side of the screen. It covered about 1/4-1/3 of the screen and really bothered me. I thought it might be the shadow from my hand but every way I turned it the shadow was there along the side with the wide bezel. I also started to notice slight scalloping at 12 that was more noticeable the higher I set the brightness. Today I've kept it at 11 and it has looked perfect. Don't know if I can get used to keeping it that low all the time. It has been rainy and cloudy since I received the Oasis yesterday , so I'm not sure how it will look in bright sunlight. Other than that it is a keeper. I'm going to use it a few more days and see if I can get the lighting adjusted to my liking.


Same problem with the split lighting but oddly after a few days, i only see it when i'm holding it right my left hand. The scalloping i see but it doesn't bother me and it's only obtrusive at around 14+ which i never go to. in the day, in sunlight and even well lit places, Oasis is pretty great.

Could always be a manufacturing issue but I think many who see it will see it on other units as well. I think this goes right along with certain eyes seeing the LEDs light from one side to another, not unlike those who saw 1/4 lighting issues at the top of Voyages


----------



## Andra

It also seems like the touch screen is more responsive on the Oasis, but that may be either my imagination or just differences between my particular two devices.


----------



## ShinyTop

Andra said:


> It also seems like the touch screen is more responsive on the Oasis, but that may be either my imagination or just differences between my particular two devices.


I think it is. I use a stylus on my phone, particularly for typing texts. It did not work well with the Voyage but works perfectly with the Oasis when typing searches.


----------



## LauraB

I love the size and tge screen is great but I am surprised how annoying I find the case not working as a stand like my voyage case or the one for my fire. I read on my lunch break and hate putting it flat on table.  I've looked on amazon and can't find a small stand I can just put in my purse. 

The lighting on my is perfect.


----------



## nikkidog

LauraB said:


> I love the size and tge screen is great but I am surprised how annoying I find the case not working as a stand like my voyage case or the one for my fire. I read on my lunch break and hate putting it flat on table. I've looked on amazon and can't find a small stand I can just put in my purse.
> 
> The lighting on mine is even and perfect.


I put mine in landscape mode and then opened it like a tent. It started to slide down so I put a glass behind it and it stayed upright. I was able to eat lunch and read that way. I used the touch screen to turn the pages. Pressing the button put a little too much pressure on it to stay upright.


----------



## barryem

If you want to use the Oasis in landscape mode as described above, with the case tented, you might consider taking a couple of velcro spots with adhesive backing and tacking one to the front and back cover and placing a small strip of velcro between them to hold it open at just the right distance.  I used to do this with a tablet that had a cover and it worked pretty well for watching videos.  Now I have a stand but that was in the days when tablets were still fairly new and either there weren't any stands yet or I wasn't aware of them.

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper

Geeez, it's little and lightweight.  I was worried about it fitting into pockets in my various purse*s*. No problems with that.

Cover is a darker brown than I was expecting. That's OK. I thought it would be more of a neutral saddle brown. I like Amazon so the having it on the cover doesn't both me.

I like touch screens. Not having page turn buttons on Kindles on the last few models didn't bother me. But now that they're back, realized I have missed them. Real page turn buttons -- not haptic.

Doesn't matter that I don't really need this new Kindle Oasis -- it's a keeper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've 25% into my fifth book since getting it on the 27th.  I did restart it this morning as the last 36 hours or so it seemed to get very sluggish, and I only have 24 books on it, most of those downloaded the first few days so indexing should have been done.  Since then, I've only been downloading one new books at a time I wanted to read it.  But I did subscribe to a trial of the Washington Post; perhaps it's indexing that, too.

The restart seems to have cured it for now; we'll see if it happens again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LauraB said:


> I love the size and the screen is great but I am surprised how annoying I find the case not working as a stand like my voyage case or the one for my fire. I read on my lunch break and hate putting it flat on table. I've looked on amazon and can't find a small stand I can just put in my purse.
> 
> The lighting on my is perfect.


I have something like this that I picked up a few years ago (I think I was with Ann somewhere):



SUNWORLD Smart Phone and Tablet Stand - Foldable Vertical and Horizontal Mount for iPhone / iPad / Samsung Galaxy / HTC One and all Mobile Phones Black

The one I have won't hold the Oasis in the cover but works fine out of the cover. I've been using it some at the table even though I don't read that way much.

There are others in different colors at about the same price if you scroll down the page. Can't beat the price. I ordered one myself. It'll probably come from China in about three weeks. 

Betsy

_Just realized this was my 60000th post; had to come back to mark it!. --Betsy_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> I love the size and tge screen is great but I am surprised how annoying I find the case not working as a stand like my voyage case or the one for my fire. I read on my lunch break and hate putting it flat on table. I've looked on amazon and can't find a small stand I can just put in my purse.
> 
> The lighting on my is perfect.


I have a stand much like the one Betsy linked to. I think it was actually an "Amazon Basics" product. There are any number of such stands that work fine with the Oasis out of the case, and slip conveniently into a purse pocket. Actually, the biggest problem is that it's easy to forget which purse you left it in and can't find it when you want it.


----------



## Patricia

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, yes, it does show more fingerprints (one of the latest reviews posted commented on this). I haven't gotten a skin for a Kindle since my K1, though I've gotten them for other devices. Might be fun to have one on the KO.
> 
> Betsy


Since I always use a cover, the skin for the back cover was pretty useless since you couldn't see it. But I think I might like a skin with the Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Since I always use a cover, the skin for the back cover was pretty useless since you couldn't see it. But I think I might like a skin with the Oasis.


Yeah, I didn't skin the back of the last Kindle I skinned, for the same reason. But I did skin the front that was visible. I'm still thinking of whether to skin the Oasis. Maybe. Maybe not.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a stand much like the one Betsy linked to. I think it was actually an "Amazon Basics" product. There are any number of such stands that work fine with the Oasis out of the case, and slip conveniently into a purse pocket. Actually, the biggest problem is that it's easy to forget which purse you left it in and can't find it when you want it.


I think I got mine with you in Clarendon when we went to the store that had the Fuzzy Fingers...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I didn't skin the back of the last Kindle I skinned, for the same reason. But I did skin the front that was visible. I'm still thinking of whether to skin the Oasis. Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> I think I got mine with you in Clarendon when we went to the store that had the Fuzzy Fingers...
> 
> Betsy


 The Container Store? Maybe. I'm pretty sure I got mine off Amazon, though . . . pretty sure if I look I can find the order. 

Be that as it may: it works good with a kindle of any sort not in a cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Container Store? Maybe. I'm pretty sure I got mine off Amazon, though . . . pretty sure if I look I can find the order.
> 
> Be that as it may: it works good with a kindle of any sort not in a cover.


No, as I recall, you didn't get one that day. But yes, works well, stores easily in a purse. At the price, one could get one to keep in every purse. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

So my first impression - I think I'm in love!  It's so little and lightweight.  It feels wonderful nekkid, fits right in my hand and my thumb sits right on the top button the way I hold it.  I've never missed page turn buttons going from the KK to the PW2, but I'm quite sure I'll be back to using them on the Oasis.  The screen looks great - from certain angles I can see some very slight scalloping if I look for it, but I don't notice it when I'm reading.  I might have to amend that statement after I go to bed and read, but hopefully it will look equally good in the dark bedroom.  And I love the Walnut cover, that leather looks and feels wonderful.  

I did install the FONT-RAMP file and it's working nicely to downsize those 3 largest font sizes a good bit.  And I downloaded some of my books from Calibre and my embedded font does show up as the "Publisher Font", which makes me very happy.  

Final verdict:  It's a keeper!!! 

ETA:  Oh, and DH, who's had a couple of Kindles but has been reading on his smartphone for at least a couple of years now, is already showing some interest in the Oasis, just after holding it.  

Also, I have no idea how Barryem's avatar got in here as a replacement for a smiley emoji   but I've changed it!


----------



## nikkidog

It rained and was cloudy most of the day yesterday, so I spent the day reading.  I have decided I love this little ereader and it is a keeper!  Just wanted to post this because I have done some complaining about the lighting.  The shading came back last night so I switched back to my Voyage.  Nope, keeping the Oasis.  It is lighter and brighter and just more crisp.  Don't get me wrong, I still like my Voyage and am keeping it for a backup for now, but have decided I love the Oasis.


----------



## northofdivision

nikkidog said:


> It rained and was cloudy most of the day yesterday, so I spent the day reading. I have decided I love this little ereader and it is a keeper! Just wanted to post this because I have done some complaining about the lighting. The shading came back last night so I switched back to my Voyage. Nope, keeping the Oasis. It is lighter and brighter and just more crisp. Don't get me wrong, I still like my Voyage and am keeping it for a backup for now, but have decided I love the Oasis.


Awesome. I keep my Kobo HD Glo next to my beside to read in the pitch dark. It's inferior to my Kindles on all fronts except the lighting where it shines. There's no rule that you have to just keep one reader in your life. The Oasis is a pretty great reader so if you're lucky enough to be able to afford the luxury, go for it. Lighter and more crisp, indeed. For many who get to use just one, i think that's best but if you need to have 'specialized' readers for different lighting or different situations, good times too. For subways and skateboarding, I have my naked baby kindle in my backpocket that I can lose or drop and wouldn't be too upset. For pitch dark, the Kobo, for coffeehouses and my office, the Oasis naked with gripzila mini stand.


----------



## Eilene

Could you message me on how to set up or links on how to set up adding a font and the sizing of the font? I tried Calibre and it didn't work for me. I have a Mac. &#128522;



Meemo said:


> So my first impression - I think I'm in love! It's so little and lightweight. It feels wonderful nekkid, fits right in my hand and my thumb sits right on the top button the way I hold it. I've never missed page turn buttons going from the KK to the PW2, but I'm quite sure I'll be back to using them on the Oasis. The screen looks great - from certain angles I can see some very slight scalloping if I look for it, but I don't notice it when I'm reading. I might have to amend that statement after I go to bed and read, but hopefully it will look equally good in the dark bedroom. And I love the Walnut cover, that leather looks and feels wonderful.
> 
> I did install the FONT-RAMP file and it's working nicely to downsize those 3 largest font sizes a good bit. And I downloaded some of my books from Calibre and my embedded font does show up as the "Publisher Font", which makes me very happy.
> 
> Final verdict: It's a keeper!!!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and DH, who's had a couple of Kindles but has been reading on his smartphone for at least a couple of years now, is already showing some interest in the Oasis, just after holding it.


----------



## Meemo

Eilene said:


> Could you message me on how to set up or links on how to set up adding a font and the sizing of the font? I tried Calibre and it didn't work for me. I have a Mac. &#128522;


I'll be happy to later today - will be out running errands for a good bit. If you don't hear from me, message me to remind me! (I have a Mac too, should make it easier!)


----------



## northofdivision

Meemo said:


> I'll be happy to later today - will be out running errands for a good bit. If you don't hear from me, message me to remind me! (I have a Mac too, should make it easier!)


I second this one if you could offer any help Meemo. Is there any chance a thread can be started for those of us that want to learn more of font adjustments via Calibre? Was very pleased how the Oasis and Calibre was so seamless with no problems transferring my entire collection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> I second this one if you could offer any help Meemo. Is there any chance a thread can be started for those of us that want to learn more of font adjustments via Calibre? Was very pleased how the Oasis and Calibre was so seamless with no problems transferring my entire collection.


I was going to suggest that--as long as no mention of how to strip DRM is included in the discussion, go ahead and start the thread. Discussion of how to remove DRM is not allowed here.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I finished my first book. I read without the case and with the case. I've always read with a case and I am finding I like it better with the case on. I'm still not sure about the shading I have and the yellow screen. I want to get used to it and have tried it at different light settings and turning it around from the right hand to left hand to see if that makes a difference. The funny thing is, it goes between looking good to a yellowish tint. If I close it and then reopen it then it will shift to the whiter look. If it was a creamy color like some report I don't think it would bother me. 

I will be reading a lot this weekend and if I still feel the screen isn't right I'll ask for a replacement. I really wanted the Merlot color but find I am happy with the Black. I like the way it blends into the back and looks like it is all one piece. Now if there was a pink cover, I'd trade it in for sure.  Thankfully, Amazon is great and I know that if I decide to return it I'll get a replacement quickly. I got spoiled with my Voyage and its perfect screen. I will definitely keep it until I'm satisfied with the Oasis.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Kathy said:


> I will be reading a lot this weekend and if I still feel the screen isn't right I'll ask for a replacement. I really wanted the Merlot color but find I am happy with the Black. I like the way it blends into the back and looks like it is all one piece. Now if there was a pink cover, I'd trade it in for sure.  Thankfully, Amazon is great and I know that if I decide to return it I'll get a replacement quickly. I got spoiled with my Voyage and its perfect screen. I will definitely keep it until I'm satisfied with the Oasis.


Does Amazon hold some units back specifically for exchanges, or how does that work exactly? It seems sort of unfair that some of us who ordered on the first or second day are having to wait until June, July or September to get their Oasis but those who already got one are able to return theirs and get another quickly. Not sure this system is really fair?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Does Amazon hold some units back specifically for exchanges, or how does that work exactly? It seems sort of unfair that some of us who ordered on the first or second day are having to wait until June, July or September to get their Oasis but those who already got one are able to return theirs and get another quickly. Not sure this system is really fair?


I know that some people who have asked for replacements have said it would be quite a wait...so I'm not sure how it works.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Does Amazon hold some units back specifically for exchanges, or how does that work exactly? It seems sort of unfair that some of us who ordered on the first or second day are having to wait until June, July or September to get their Oasis but those who already got one are able to return theirs and get another quickly. Not sure this system is really fair?


I ordered mine on the first day as well. Actually, the one I have is the Black 3G and it is in stock. I went on to see how long it would take if I ordered a new one and it shows in stock, but it is the only one that says that. If I ordered new and did one day delivery it says it would be here May 9th. The ones that are backlogged are the Merlot and Walnut. Until I contact them I have no idea if I would have to wait, but I would rather wait and get a good one than to keep one that is defective.


----------



## Tatiana

I got my Oasis 3G today to replace my Voyage that, at this point has six pinholes in the screen (just saw a new one last night).  The Voyage had one pinhole from the minute I got it and I tolerated it, unfortunately.  On the Oasis I noticed scallops around the edge of the screen which I was going to live with for a few days but they don't seem to bother me...just something I noticed.  What does bother me is the fact that there is a pinhole even with the top page turn button about half an inch in from the edge of the screen. 

I paid $376 for this device and I do not want any pinholes in this screen!  I called Kindle CS and they acted as if they had never heard of the problem.  After speaking to a second representatives she grudgingly agreed to send me a new device which I would get next Thursday!    I said that was unacceptable since I paid for Prime and had Sunday deliveries almost every week.  Finally she agreed and my new Oasis will be here Sunday morning.

All in all, I am disappointed so far with my Oasis.  I am hoping Sunday's device will be 'perfect' and I will be happy with it.

BTW, the device updated the software while I was talking with Customer service.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was going to suggest that--as long as no mention of how to strip DRM is included in the discussion, go ahead and start the thread. Discussion of how to remove DRM is not allowed here.
> 
> Betsy


I'll get the basic directions written up tonight and start a thread. Grandkids are here right now - will need it to be a bit more quiet so I can write coherent directions!


----------



## Vicki G.

My Oasis arrived today and I am so in love.  I am one of the people with eye issues, both old and whatever so I was looking very closely at the quality of the screen.  My Oasis seems to be a bit bluer at the top and then warmer at the bottom BUT it changes.  And I haven't seen any of the side scallops.  All the time I've been reading other people's reviews, I've been saying that if the screen isn't equal to my Voyage, it will be going back.  I'll definitely keep a watch on the color because comparing to my Voyage right now, the screen isn't as uniform.  Other than that, everything is GREAT!!!  It seems to want to get along with me, i.e. the positions I read in.  The swapping hands (flipping it around) isn't a big deal and I plan on reading it nekkid so the direction of the cover opening isn't a problem.  I reversed the buttons and that is working for me.

It was roughly 60% charged when I took it out of the box.  Charged it a little bit but was too anxious to start messing around with it so stopped the charge - around 70% for each.  Took the Kindle out of the cover, reading and now the Oasis was down to 35% but once again, a legit reason.  I read for a while then downloaded all my Collections and then started downloading books in the first few Collections.  

All in all, I do believe it's a keeper and that I'm in LOVE with this cute little thing!!!


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> I got my Oasis 3G today to replace my Voyage that, at this point has six pinholes in the screen (just saw a new one last night). The Voyage had one pinhole from the minute I got it and I tolerated it, unfortunately. On the Oasis I noticed scallops around the edge of the screen which I was going to live with for a few days but they don't seem to bother me...just something I noticed. What does bother me is the fact that there is a pinhole even with the top page turn button about half an inch in from the edge of the screen.
> 
> I paid $376 for this device and I do not want any pinholes in this screen! I called Kindle CS and they acted as if they had never heard of the problem. After speaking to a second representatives she grudgingly agreed to send me a new device which I would get next Thursday!  I said that was unacceptable since I paid for Prime and had Sunday deliveries almost every week. Finally she agreed and my new Oasis will be here Sunday morning.
> 
> All in all, I am disappointed so far with my Oasis. I am hoping Sunday's device will be 'perfect' and I will be happy with it.
> 
> BTW, the device updated the software while I was talking with Customer service.


So sorry you had a pinhole. Especially since you already been dealing with that on your Voyage. Also sorry you had a bit of a hard time with CS. I really hope you get a better one on Sunday. You are right, that is a lot of money and you shouldn't have the pinholes. Sounds like on your Voyage they spread over time so not something you want to have again on a new device.

Mine doesn't have pinholes, but it does have at times a bit of a difference in color from one to the other side. More like warmer to cooler. Thankfully I realized after plowing through 3 books that I don't notice it most of hours that I am reading, only at certain times a bit. I could not though turn my light higher than it is, or I would really notice it. I don't need it higher than 10 though, so its mostly a moot point. But overall, its just not as even as my Voyage from that point. For my usage it works and I love everything else about it. I love the cover also.

Its in the charger as we speak. 4 days of use for me. 3 full books and a bit of another and I read at a bit larger font now, 4th from the left. So with wifi on all the time, I don't expect as much battery as someone on airplane mode and smaller font.

Its just really nice to hold for me and the buttons are a delight. I will cling to buttons to my dying days. . I said that when we were at Best Buy looking for a new netbook for me. A couple of the young whippersnappers looked at me like I had grown horns. .


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know that some people who have asked for replacements have said it would be quite a wait...so I'm not sure how it works.
> 
> Betsy


I know I got my Voyage the day it was released and returned it the next day because of the lighting problems I was experiencing. Got a replacement Voyage in two days. Not sure how they manage replacements, unfortunately, but guessing Oasis' would be the same time wise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> I know I got my Voyage the day it was released and returned it the next day because of the lighting problems I was experiencing. Got a replacement Voyage in two days. Not sure how they manage replacements, unfortunately, but guessing Oasis' would be the same time wise.


I don't recall the Voyage being back-ordered to the extent the Oasis was, but I could be wrong....

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Good point. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAR

I just about always read with the case off now when at home.  I have found the perfect grip for one hand reading and love the page turn buttons! The lighting on the Oasis is better then on my Voyage.  Battery life has been very good so far. Very happy with the Oasis


----------



## Meemo

sseverus said:


> There is a modification to adjust font size on Mobileread forums called FONT_RAMP. It works well on my Voyage. I created a file called FONT_RAMP using Notepad++ (free program). Don't use a word processing program like Word. My FONT_RAMP file has the following values:
> 
> 9.05 9.47 9.89 10.31 10.73 11.15 11.57 11.99
> 
> I put the file in the root directory of my Voyage and rebooted. Using this file increases font size much more gradually avoiding the very large fonts. You can adjust the numbers to your liking.
> 
> Update: I should add that I believe this only works on azw3 files. I usually convert my amazon ebooks to azw3 using calibre.


Thanks so much for posting about this - I couldn't manage to make my own file, but found one on mobileread and got it to work.

I posted about how to do it in the Tips & Tricks area but a question has come up - does this only work on DRM-free books or should it work on AZW3 books that come direct from Amazon?


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't recall the Voyage being back-ordered to the extent the Oasis was, but I could be wrong....
> 
> Betsy


I bought my Voyage months after they came out. I waited till I could order one and get it the next day. They were released in October 2014 and I got mine at the end of April 2015. That was about a week or 10 days after they came back in stock.

Barry


----------



## bordercollielady

I  know - I am nuts,  but I miss reading on the Voyage.  I think its the cover.  I am used to reading with the Voyage in  my Oberon covers, and miss the feel of holding something heavier. It just doesn't feel the same in the Oasis cover.    I go back and forth about the page turn buttons.  I prefer the screen on the Oasis but not sure its worth it anymore.    I know most of you prefer the lighter weight but it just doesn't feel the same.  Oh well..


----------



## sseverus

Meemo said:


> Thanks so much for posting about this - I couldn't manage to make my own file, but found one on mobileread and got it to work.
> 
> I posted about how to do it in the Tips & Tricks area but a question has come up - does this only work on DRM-free books or should it work on AZW3 books that come direct from Amazon?


As you know, I answered your question in the other thread but thought I would do so here as well. I did try the FONT_RAMP hack with an AZW3 DRM book downloaded for my Voyage (no Calibre) and the hack worked fine. Not sure it will work as well with all AZW3 books. For those who would like to try this hack but are having trouble creating the FONT_RAMP file here is a link to the file I am using. Glad you were able to get the hack working OK.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6BD0A667DB3C0DA5!2204&authkey=!AEPKbA7Qm4DzANk&ithint=file%2c


----------



## Atunah

bordercollielady said:


> I know - I am nuts, but I miss reading on the Voyage. I think its the cover. I am used to reading with the Voyage in my Oberon covers, and miss the feel of holding something heavier. It just doesn't feel the same in the Oasis cover. I go back and forth about the page turn buttons. I prefer the screen on the Oasis but not sure its worth it anymore. I know most of you prefer the lighter weight but it just doesn't feel the same. Oh well..


I think the Oasis, more maybe than other kindles, has to be used to know if its to ones liking. I actually loved my Voyage mostly in the more than a year I had it. But since I got my Oasis, I haven't even touched it. On my 4th book since Tuesday.

Its a lot of money really if you actually prefer reading on the Voyage, with the cover you have. Have you gone back and forth on the devices?


----------



## jlee745

I hope they come out with a skin soon. 
I'm not a fan of the fingerprints. I am also thinking about
Buying  a new cover for daytime. The leather case is getting scratched 
Up in my purse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I know - I am nuts, but I miss reading on the Voyage. I think its the cover. I am used to reading with the Voyage in my Oberon covers, and miss the feel of holding something heavier. It just doesn't feel the same in the Oasis cover. I go back and forth about the page turn buttons. I prefer the screen on the Oasis but not sure its worth it anymore. I know most of you prefer the lighter weight but it just doesn't feel the same. Oh well..


I don't think you're nuts. Love my Oasis, but everyone is different. Atunah makes a good point, switch back to the Voyage and see if it makes you miss your Oasis. If it doesn't, you've got your answer!

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think you're nuts. Love my Oasis, but everyone is different. Atunah makes a good point, switch back to the Voyage and see if it makes you miss your Oasis. If it doesn't, you've got your answer!
> 
> Betsy


Great idea to make the comparison. My Voyage just feels so big and heavy to me now. LOL, who woulda thunk? It could also have to do with the cover I am using....the Brown/Walnut cover feels so wonderful in my hands vs. the Origami.


----------



## Atunah

kerrycrow said:


> Great idea to make the comparison. My Voyage just feels so big and heavy to me now. LOL, who woulda thunk? It could also have to do with the cover I am using....the Brown/Walnut cover feels so wonderful in my hands vs. the Origami.


Isn't the walnut so nice? I can't compare it to the merlot or black, but it just feels so pretty in the hands. I also have the origami on my Voyage. But i didn't read with it on. Just like I read the Oasis naked. I read with the cover on the Oasis last night in bed and it feels nice on also. I just thought in case I fall asleep reading. Otherwise, its all no cover reading for me.


----------



## Meemo

jlee745 said:


> I hope they come out with a skin soon.
> I'm not a fan of the fingerprints. I am also thinking about
> Buying a new cover for daytime. The leather case is getting scratched
> Up in my purse.


I just went to look for a sleeve I used for my PW to see if the Oasis + cover would fit in it - and found the soft felt sleeve that came with the mEdge New Yorker cover I had for my K3 - the Oasis fits very nicely in it! Definitely don't need my walnut cover floating around in my hot mess that is my purse.

And I'm seriously thinking about a skin - but I'll probably go with the black woodgrain one, I've had it before and liked it. Adds a weensy bit of interest/dimension without being distracting.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> Isn't the walnut so nice? I can't compare it to the merlot or black, but it just feels so pretty in the hands. I also have the origami on my Voyage. But i didn't read with it on. Just like I read the Oasis naked. I read with the cover on the Oasis last night in bed and it feels nice on also. I just thought in case I fall asleep reading. Otherwise, its all no cover reading for me.


You talk like me - it really does feel pretty in the hands! I'm so glad I decided to get the walnut.


----------



## Meemo

sseverus said:


> As you know, I answered your question in the other thread but thought I would do so here as well. I did try the FONT_RAMP hack with an AZW3 DRM book downloaded for my Voyage (no Calibre) and the hack worked fine. Not sure it will work as well with all AZW3 books. For those who would like to try this hack but are having trouble creating the FONT_RAMP file here is a link to the file I am using. Glad you were able to get the hack working OK.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6BD0A667DB3C0DA5!2204&authkey=!AEPKbA7Qm4DzANk&ithint=file%2c


Thanks for linking to your file - I actually like your numbers/sizes a bit better than the ones in the file I downloaded from mobileread. The changes are a bit more subtle with yours.


----------



## Eilene

sseverus said:


> As you know, I answered your question in the other thread but thought I would do so here as well. I did try the FONT_RAMP hack with an AZW3 DRM book downloaded for my Voyage (no Calibre) and the hack worked fine. Not sure it will work as well with all AZW3 books. For those who would like to try this hack but are having trouble creating the FONT_RAMP file here is a link to the file I am using. Glad you were able to get the hack working OK.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6BD0A667DB3C0DA5!2204&authkey=!AEPKbA7Qm4DzANk&ithint=file%2c


Thank you! I tried this one & it works really nice. I just need to figure out how to get it to work on all my books.


----------



## kerrycrow

Memmo and Atunah:
I started out with the black case but (long story) ended up with the walnut. OMG what a difference in tactile experience. I am so in love with the walnut. I just ordered a skin from Decal Girl in Weathered Wood. I hopeit will work well.
https://www.decalgirl.com/wood/


----------



## Meemo

kerrycrow said:


> Memmo and Atunah:
> I started out with the black case but (long story) ended up with the walnut. OMG what a difference in tactile experience. I am so in love with the walnut. I just ordered a skin from Decal Girl in Weathered Wood. I hopeit will work well.
> https://www.decalgirl.com/wood/


Ooh, I didn't know they were available now! Off to look....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Ooh, I didn't know they were available now! Off to look....


Yes, I was going to post it and got distracted! Thanks, Kerry!

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

bordercollielady said:


> I know - I am nuts, but I miss reading on the Voyage. I think its the cover. I am used to reading with the Voyage in my Oberon covers, and miss the feel of holding something heavier. It just doesn't feel the same in the Oasis cover. I go back and forth about the page turn buttons. I prefer the screen on the Oasis but not sure its worth it anymore. I know most of you prefer the lighter weight but it just doesn't feel the same. Oh well..


I guess we can be nutty together. I also prefer reading on the Oasis with the cover. Actually, I don't mind reading without the cover, just don't like taking the cover off and on. I can't figure out how to take it out of the cover without feeling like the cover will someday separate from the battery. It just doesn't feel sturdy to me. And crazy as this may seem, I've come to realize that I don't like the buttons! I cannot comfortably hold it without worrying about pressing those darn buttons, especially with my right hand and I'm right handed. Makes no sense. I can comfortably hit the screen (on my PW2 or the Oasis) to turn the page with either hand, no problem. Wonder if the developers might make an Oasis for me with no buttons? lol I love the size and screen, just not the buttons. Try as I might to convince myself otherwise, I think I'm going to return it. (sigh)


----------



## Cardinal

I'm thinking about getting the Oasis but all of my covers have been able to fold the front and attach to back cover (Oberon, Noreve and older Belkins). I don't hold the Kindle but rather slip my finger between the two covers. 

For others that have done that, what is it like reading with the Oasis cover?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Muddypawz said:


> I guess we can be nutty together. I also prefer reading on the Oasis with the cover. Actually, I don't mind reading without the cover, just don't like taking the cover off and on. I can't figure out how to take it out of the cover without feeling like the cover will someday separate from the battery. It just doesn't feel sturdy to me. And crazy as this may seem, I've come to realize that I don't like the buttons! I cannot comfortably hold it without worrying about pressing those darn buttons, especially with my right hand and I'm right handed. Makes no sense. I can comfortably hit the screen (on my PW2 or the Oasis) to turn the page with either hand, no problem. Wonder if the developers might make an Oasis for me with no buttons? lol I love the size and screen, just not the buttons. Try as I might to convince myself otherwise, I think I'm going to return it. (sigh)


Add me to your nutty list.

I prefer reading my Voyage in it's Oberon to the Oasis.

I was excited for the buttons, but with how small the Oasis is the buttons are not in the right place for my hands. My thumb ends up right inbetween the two buttons instead of lightly resting on one of them. It makes it awkward for me.

The oasis will be going to my mom and I will be keeping my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't think anyone who prefers a different device is nutty! Everyone is different!



RiddleMeThis said:


> Add me to your nutty list.
> 
> I prefer reading my Voyage in it's Oberon to the Oasis.
> 
> I was excited for the buttons, but with how small the Oasis is the buttons are not in the right place for my hands. My thumb ends up right inbetween the two buttons instead of lightly resting on one of them. It makes it awkward for me.


And see, for me, between the buttons--where my thumb rests, too--is perfect, I just barely move my thumb to catch the edge of the forward or back button. Everyone is different!



Muddypawz said:


> I guess we can be nutty together. I also prefer reading on the Oasis with the cover. Actually, I don't mind reading without the cover, just don't like taking the cover off and on. I can't figure out how to take it out of the cover without feeling like the cover will someday separate from the battery. It just doesn't feel sturdy to me. And crazy as this may seem, I've come to realize that I don't like the buttons! I cannot comfortably hold it without worrying about pressing those darn buttons, especially with my right hand and I'm right handed. Makes no sense. I can comfortably hit the screen (on my PW2 or the Oasis) to turn the page with either hand, no problem. Wonder if the developers might make an Oasis for me with no buttons? lol I love the size and screen, just not the buttons. Try as I might to convince myself otherwise, I think I'm going to return it. (sigh)


I also prefer reading with the cover. When I take it on and off, I slip a nail between the cover and the Oasis on a corner the side away from the buttons and rock that edge open, then the other side also comes loose. (There are magnetic strips on each side of the battery in the cover--that's what holds the Oasis in.)



Cardinal said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Oasis but all of my covers have been able to fold the front and attach to back cover (Oberon, Noreve and older Belkins). I don't hold the Kindle but rather slip my finger between the two covers.
> 
> For others that have done that, what is it like reading with the Oasis cover?


That's exactly how I like to read with the Oasis. I did the same with my Voyage. No problem.

Really, no one should feel nutty if the Oasis isn't the right device for them. Some folks like chocolate, some like peanut butter (yuck), some like both. If you have to try to talk yourself into liking it, it isn't the right device for you, especially at that price! Think how many books you could buy instead! 

Betsy


----------



## kschles

Love my Oasis, but the back of the hump is quite the smudge magnet; which has me thinking about skins. Checked out the Decal Girl website, but wondering if the whole back is skinned if the Amazon cover (and battery) will still work. If not I suppose I could try and cut down the back skin for just the hump, but that would be a pretty expensive piece of plastic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kschles said:


> Love my Oasis, but the back of the hump is quite the smudge magnet; which has me thinking about skins. Checked out the Decal Girl website, but wondering if the whole back is skinned if the Amazon cover (and battery) will still work. If not I suppose I could try and cut down the back skin for just the hump, but that would be a pretty expensive piece of plastic.


I've gotten DecalGirl skins and only used either the front or the back, depending on the device (on my iPhone, I only use the back; on my last Kindle Fire that I skinned, I only used the front.

I also have a concern about the skin allowing for full contact with the battery with a skin on there. I've been thinking..

Betsy


----------



## kschles

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've gotten DecalGirl skins and only used either the front or the back, depending on the device (on my iPhone, I only use the back; on my last Kindle Fire that I skinned, I only used the front.
> 
> I also have a concern about the skin allowing for full contact with the battery with a skin on there. I've been thinking..
> 
> Betsy


I just took another look at the Decal Girl photos of skins for the Oasis. The backs with skins show the battery connections also, so I'm guessing it will be OK. I'm going to order one or two and find out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kschles said:


> I just took another look at the Decal Girl photos of skins for the Oasis. The backs with skins show the battery connections also, so I'm guessing it will be OK. I'm going to order one or two and find out.


DecalGirl is so good, I was sure that the opening for the connection would be there; my concern is that the thickness of the skin will be just enough to prevent a good connection. Still thinking--perhaps some will get them and report before I make up my mind. I'm still trying to decide which I would order if I do get one.

Note that if you sign up for their newsletter, you get 20% off, and there is a Mother's Day special--order two and get the second at 50% off.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think you're nuts. Love my Oasis, but everyone is different. Atunah makes a good point, switch back to the Voyage and see if it makes you miss your Oasis. If it doesn't, you've got your answer!
> 
> Betsy


I miss the buttons and the ivory screen when I use the Voyage but I miss my Oberon cover when I use the Oasis.. I've spent so many years using an Oberon that it just doesn't feel the same. Does anyone know if Oberon plans to make a cover for the Oasis? When they added the battery - Amazon really took the market away from any competitors. I suspect they have the patent for that configuration. What to do .. what to do..


----------



## bordercollielady

OK - I think I solved my dilemma. The front cover on the Oasis fits inside of my Oberon covers. The only thing I lose it that the Kindle won't turn off when I close the cover but its not that hard to just press the on/off button. I can't fold the cover back, but can still read it opened up like a book.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26889664955/in/dateposted-public/lightbox/


----------



## kschles

bordercollielady said:


> I miss the buttons and the ivory screen when I use the Voyage but I miss my Oberon cover when I use the Oasis.. I've spent so many years using an Oberon that it just doesn't feel the same. Does anyone know if Oberon plans to make a cover for the Oasis? When they added the battery - Amazon really took the market away from any competitors. I suspect they have the patent for that configuration. What to do .. what to do..


If I were in your position (and I have been...you should see me try and decide which case or cover to use on my tablets and phones), I would commit to using the Oasis for a period of time, say 1 week. No Voyage for you. Then try the Voyage and Oberon cover again and see if you really miss it or have come to love the Oasis. Just a suggestion. Good luck.


----------



## Kathy

Had my Oasis plugged in all night and get up this morning and it didn't charge. I figured I didn't plug it in completely so tried again. The yellow light came on and went right out but thought that may just be the way it works. Checked about 15 minutes later and no change. Tried changing cords and different plugs. No deal. Started a chat and went through all the steps multiple times. Now I'm not one to get upset when they want you to restart, hard restart and all the other things they ask but I finally just ended the chat and had them call me. They then put me through everything again plus I couldn't understand a thing the guy was saying with his accent. Finally got Kindle support and explained that I also have screen issues as well as the charging problem. I will get a replacement Wednesday. Luckily I have the Black wifi with 3G so they are in stock.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry to hear that, Kathy!  Let us know how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

My mistake was calling the wrong support number.


----------



## jlee745

Why does some of the images on decal girl shows the decal on front
And Back and some don't? Wasn't sure if that meant there was no decal for front 
Or that the front decal is black.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> Why does some of the images on decal girl shows the decal on front
> And Back and some don't? Wasn't sure if that meant there was no decal for front
> Or that the front decal is black.


In the past, that has meant that there has been a specific image designed for the catalog using the Oasis template. In other cases, the catalog entry is generic--you'll see on the page it says "Get this on any supported product." But you'll get both front and back pieces using the design shown. I'm sure that's still the case. (In many or most cases, if not all, it appears that for catalog entries with no custom image, no one has ordered the particular skin for the Oasis yet.)

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

bordercollielady said:


> OK - I think I solved my dilemma. The front cover on the Oasis fits inside of my Oberon covers. The only thing I lose it that the Kindle won't turn off when I close the cover but its not that hard to just press the on/off button. I can't fold the cover back, but can still read it opened up like a book.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26889664955/in/dateposted-public/lightbox/


Perfect! That looks like it should do the trick!


----------



## Cardinal

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's exactly how I like to read with the Oasis. I did the same with my Voyage. No problem.


Thanks Betsy!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm trying to decide about a skin for the Oasis also.  I used to skin all of my kindles, but didn't do that any more after I got the Paperwhite and Voyage. I can't decide if I want to skin the Oasis or not. I'd like to skin the back to keep it from all the smudges, but not sure I want any on the front. Just the opposite of what I used to do...skin the front but not the back of my other kindles. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Muddypawz

[quote author=Betsy the Quilter ]

I also prefer reading with the cover. When I take it on and off, I slip a nail between the cover and the Oasis on a corner the side away from the buttons and rock that edge open, then the other side also comes loose. (There are magnetic strips on each side of the battery in the cover--that's what holds the Oasis in.)

Betsy
[/quote]

Thanks, Betsy! I'll give that a try though still pondering the buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> OK - I think I solved my dilemma. The front cover on the Oasis fits inside of my Oberon covers. The only thing I lose it that the Kindle won't turn off when I close the cover but its not that hard to just press the on/off button. I can't fold the cover back, but can still read it opened up like a book.


Do you not fold the cover on the Oberon back? I always used to fold mine back. If you want to fold the Oberon, can you fold the Oasis case and put the cover part in the pocket on the right hand side?

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you not fold the cover on the Oberon back? I always used to fold mine back. If you want to fold the Oberon, can you fold the Oasis case and put the cover part in the pocket on the right hand side?
> 
> Betsy


Oh! Good idea!! And since I used to put my hand inside the folded Oberon cover, I think I will use the Oasis with the button on the left side. This is getting better all the time!

Darn - turning the Oasis so the buttons are on the left side doesn't work since the Oasis cover is in the wrong direction.. but I can fold the cover now.


----------



## CAR

Muddypawz said:


> Actually, I don't mind reading without the cover, just don't like taking the cover off and on. I can't figure out how to take it out of the cover without feeling like the cover will someday separate from the battery. It just doesn't feel sturdy to me.


I have found the best way to remove the Oasis cover is to open and fold the cover all the way back. Then with one hand grab the cover on both the fold edge and the opposite flat edge. With the other hand lift the Oasis away from the cover at the fold part of the cover.


----------



## Meemo

To remove the cover I open the cover, hold the front cover in my left hand, the button side in my right and just pull. I find it doesn't take much of a tug at all to pull them apart. Yet I can dangle it by the front cover and the magnets hold it very securely. As the promo video on the product page says, magic.


----------



## Atunah

I just gently push on the top left corner of the Oasis to push it out of the cover. With my thumb, I just you know, give it a slight shove to the right. Like my hand is coming in from the top, thumb front on edge of Oasis, fingers on the back on the battery part. That puts no strain on any part of the cover. It separates like 2 cards. Tilting, with the bottom left corner in place. Like a rotation. I don't think I am explaining this well.


----------



## Muddypawz

You've both explained it perfectly!  Thanks so much!


----------



## northofdivision

I do what Atunah does as well to get it off? Anyone have any complaints about reading caseless? Any workarounds by anyone reading with it laying flat to make it level on a table? I find my arm getting tired occasionally and wanting to just plop it on a table.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> I do what Atunah does as well to get it off? Anyone have any complaints about reading caseless? Any workarounds by anyone reading with it laying flat to make it level on a table? I find my arm getting tired occasionally and wanting to just plop it on a table.


My workaround is to plop it on the table. . Or sometimes use a stand. But plopping works for me.

I prefer the case on, but I read with the case off sometimes so as to maximize battery life, since once the case goes down too far, you have to charge it if you don't want it to zero (though that happened to me last night).

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

haha. indeed...i resorted to putting my gum wrapper balled up under the Oasis on the opposing side so it lay perfectly flat. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

I lay it down all the time. I don't care that it isn't flat. It actually makes it easier to pick back up from a table that way. At least for me. I lay it around just like I did the Voyage when I was reading on it. But then I read without the cover on so its usually nekkid.  

eta: never mind, you meant reading while its laying on a table. I prop it on something. A cup, a box of pills, a pot holder folded up, anything that I have near by. I have a stand somewhere, but never where I need it. I don't read very often while sitting on the dining room chair. When I eat at times maybe, although that when I usually put it in the cover to top it off. Unless I eat alone, then I read. Otherwise I pay my hubby some attention.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> haha. indeed...i resorted to putting my gum wrapper balled up under the Oasis on the opposing side so it lay perfectly flat.


I'd have to start chewing gum.


----------



## northofdivision

my friend who told me i'm ridiculous made a great point that paperbacks we read and put on a table are hardly perfectly flat (and as a bonus, we don't have to hold anything down with your hands like we would with a paperback. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a little stand I use to read without the cover if I want to set it on the table or something. It's uncomfortable to hold in my had because it's too thin . . even on the thicker side. Though if I can lean it against my leg or something that works. So I guess I prefer it IN the cover, but I still don't just hold it but lean it against something.

I think, on balance, I don't like it better than my Voyage, but I don't like my Voyage better either. I like them both better than PW.

Incidentally, I charged it to 100% both parts when I got it last Monday . . . cover was down to 2 % last night and device was at about 15% so I charged it again. Been reading a fair bit . . . probably 2 - 3 hours a day. Maybe more.


----------



## John Hopper

I've had my Black 3G Oasis since Thursday night. It's growing on me. When I first took it out, I was astonished how tiny it is. In many ways, it seemed like it was TOO tiny. Slim bezels are mostly good, but it actually feels less like a book when it is so small. Also, while the battery-powered cover is an ingenious solution to having a very slim device with a smaller battery, taking the cover on and off, while very simple, again moves further away from being like a book. I have been reading mostly without the cover, so as to maximise the combined battery life, and it is very light and convenient like that, though in the past I have not really read one-handed or read a naked Kindle. Sometimes I will read in the cover, though, for example when standing outside for a few minutes waiting for a bus or train, when reading in the cover feels safer. Though I am right-handed, I prefer to hold the Kindle in my left hand, which means, I am flipping the device when it goes back in the cover, again not really like a book. These are not complaints, just observations really. I have been downloading loads of my books, which are still indexing, so I don't have a feel for the proper battery life yet in normal day to day usage, but I rarely got more than 4-5 days out of my Voyage between charges, and I think it's clearly going to top that. I do slightly wish the cover had its own charging port.

The screen is perfect. I can't see any scalloping or anything, either at my normal light level of about 12-13, or at maximum level. I never had lighting problems with my PW1, PW2 or Voyage either, so all fine here. I slightly rue the loss of the light sensor, but it's no big deal.

I ordered the black cover as I could get that right away, whereas there were 2-4 month delays on the merlot and walnut, even with the 3G models. The leather is thin and ordinary-looking and not what I would describe as luxury, but it does the job. It would be nice to see more colour options over time.

I would really like to see a 8GB chip in a Kindle, so I can keep more of my e-library on the device. As I have more or less the same books on the Oasis as I do on the Voyage, I think the software on the Oasis takes a little more space. The 4GB is really not much more than 2.5GB of usable space on the Oasis.

Overall, I like the Oasis more each day and the only issue now is selling my Voyage on eBay. I still think the Voyage is a brilliant e-reader and in some ways still superior to the Oasis. I have always sold my earlier models on eBay with little regret, and there is more an imperative here to offset some of the high cost of the Oasis, but I'm not reconciled yet to selling it.


----------



## jlee745

Another question how will the decal girl work on the 
Front side. Wouldn't it produce an edge around the screen. 
I didn't buy the Voyage so this is my first kindle without
The edge around the screen.


----------



## Meemo

jlee745 said:


> Another question how will the decal girl work on the
> Front side. Wouldn't it produce an edge around the screen.
> I didn't buy the Voyage so this is my first kindle without
> The edge around the screen.


It will and that's the one qualm I have. Of course I have skins on my Fire and my iPad Mini so I'm not quite sure why I have the qualm - same idea. Actually in this instance I might only put the skin on the back. That's where I'm seeing the fingerprint issue. Since I have the walnut cover maybe I'll get one of the brown skins like the burled wood or the embossed leather, to somewhat match the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Hopper said:


> Though I am right-handed, I prefer to hold the Kindle in my left hand, which means, I am flipping the device when it goes back in the cover, again not really like a book.


I'm also right-handed, reading with my left hand. I don't flip the device to put it back in the cover, I keep the opening of the cover on the left side rather than the right side. (As Ann said, when I told her this at lunch, as if I'm reading in Hebrew. ). So what if the Amazon logo is upside down when the KO is closed? Sometimes, I put it down in the case with the logo down and the back up--I can open it from the right side that way and then fold the case to the back from the right side of the device. Either way, I rarely flip it when opening it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Now you made me look at the back of my Oasis. Yep, lots of finger prints. I did after all just crunch down some doritos. 
But I really don't care about the prints in the back to be honest. I never see the back of it. I either read, or put it down with the screen up, or top it off in the cover. 

I stopped obsessing about that shiny part of the Voyage on the back after a while. Now there is a print magnet that can drive you nuts. 

Good though that they are already making skins for those that want some. I only have a skin on my K3 because it got a crack. Out of sight, out of mind I thought then. 

I would worry about the back part being more slippery with a skin on. I  like how its slightly rubbery there. Not sure if that is the right word for it, just the finish is a bit less smooth as other parts so it grips nicely. 

The rim a skin would leave would probably not be a big deal if you mostly use the buttons to read I'd think. The 3 other bezels are a bit to thin to grab anyway so you shouldn't feel it there, right? 

So as of now, I have decided 100% to keep the Oasis. I just charged it up with the cover. And I used my Voyage and right away my hands cramped up. The screen might be a tad more perfect on my Voyage, but when I read I don't notice. I do notice my hands not hurting on the Oasis and I am reading longer and more in the story, not feeling my wrist in pain. So its mine, all mine.


----------



## nikkidog

Meemo said:


> To remove the cover I open the cover, hold the front cover in my left hand, the button side in my right and just pull. I find it doesn't take much of a tug at all to pull them apart. Yet I can dangle it by the front cover and the magnets hold it very securely. As the promo video on the product page says, magic.


That is what I have been doing to remove the cover. It pops right out.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

kschles said:


> Love my Oasis, but the back of the hump is quite the smudge magnet; which has me thinking about skins. Checked out the Decal Girl website, but wondering if the whole back is skinned if the Amazon cover (and battery) will still work. If not I suppose I could try and cut down the back skin for just the hump, but that would be a pretty expensive piece of plastic.


 They should. The skin leaves the battery connecting point open so theres no reason it wouldnt work. And the skin is so incredibly thin it almost assuredly wont effect it in that way.


----------



## Cardinal

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's uncomfortable to hold in my had because it's too thin . . even on the thicker side.


I was wondering about that, because the pictures I've seen show the thickest part to be about the same as the Voyage. When I ordered my first Kindle, I intended to read without a cover but found it to thin to hold.

My favorite part of the Nook Touch is just holding it, whenever I use it I find myself slipping it out of the cover because it is so comfortable. Was hoping the Oasis would be just as nice to hold.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cardinal said:


> I was wondering about that, because the pictures I've seen show the thickest part to be about the same as the Voyage. When I ordered my first Kindle, I intended to read without a cover but found it to thin to hold.
> 
> My favorite part of the Nook Touch is just holding it, whenever I use it I find myself slipping it out of the cover because it is so comfortable. Was hoping the Oasis would be just as nice to hold.


I should clarify: I have a touch of arthritis, so the main thing is it makes my hand ache after a while gripping it. That would also be the case with a Voyage or any other kindle without a cover. My hands just prefer to hold it palm up, open like a book, vs. gripped with thumb closed that still has to periodically move to turn the page. So, that's how I read, even without the cover, and I use my other hand to turn the page. Kind of like how I hold a paper book but without the need to use a thumb and pinky to keep the pages open.  This pretty much negates the whole 'one handed reading!' thing for me. One handed reading is Not Comfortable, so I don't need a device DESIGNED for that. 

That said, I do like that I can flip it upside down easily to use which ever hand is most convenient on the buttons. Like, the other day, I had it with the buttons on the right. But I'd made a bowl of popcorn to eat while I watched the game. My drink was on my left. I flipped the Oasis to buttons on the left, propped it against my leg* and ate popcorn with my right. I could push the buttons with my left hand when I wanted to turn the page and avoid touching the device with popcorn hands.

*gotta have the cover on for this to work well as it will slide if it's not in the cover. But the cover flipped back provides just enough friction for me.


----------



## Tatiana

I received my replacement Oasis yesterday (the original had a pinhole).  This one is perfect.    Three of us checked the screen and saw no pinholes.  Also, on the first one I noticed scallops of light around the edges of the screen but I do not see that on my replacement.  I am loving this new device but, like others, the fingerprints are a bit annoying.  I am considering a skin.  I am now off to return the original.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tatiana said:


> I received my replacement Oasis yesterday (the original had a pinhole). This one is perfect.  Three of us checked the screen and saw no pinholes. Also, on the first one I noticed scallops of light around the edges of the screen but I do not see that on my replacement. I am loving this new device but, like others, the fingerprints are a bit annoying. I am considering a skin. I am now off to return the original.


Yay, Tatiana, glad you're good to go!

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex

Hey guys, got my Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) last week and have nearly completed a book on it - and did a review:

Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) review by FearIndex


----------



## northofdivision

FearIndex said:


> Hey guys, got my Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) last week and have nearly completed a book on it - and did a review:
> 
> Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) review by FearIndex


Haha. I was wondering when Fearindex would make an appearance with a very long review.  Nicely done. Agree with you on nearly every point you make. The lighting, although I see all the things you speak on (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.msg3276939.html#msg3276939), has been more enjoyable on this one rather than the Voyage or Paperwhites. There are some sweet spots with the Oasis lighting i've been able to find to minimize the lighting issues I see that I couldn't get to with the Voyage (particularly what you seem to be doing in the lower light settings). Though my first two "scallops" from the top if I hold the Oasis in my right hand, still bug me at times. Just a little more pronounced than the rest.

As an aside, i have a sneaking suspicion the two layers on top of the actual e-ink layer (touch and light layers) on the Oasis are implemented differently (or use different material/engineering) than the Voyage. I can see the layers on the Voyage when I read at certain angles and don't see it on the Oasis. I also experienced a lot of dust falling onto the screen with the Voyage in the day that I'm not having problems with on the Oasis.


----------



## larryb52

well I finally decided that the Oasis while a nice reader did not justify the price and returned it to best buy. I already have the Voyage and PW3 and the basic, I just felt like the price was more for the battery cover while the screen is good its IMO not radically better than the other 2 readers, I rarely take trips so no biggie to just recharge...just my 2 cents


----------



## barryem

I just watched a video first look at the Oasis by Erica Griffin, another of my favorite Youtube reviewers, and thought you might be interested. She talks about it a little and then promises to do a full review after she gets to know it better. She's one of the more detailed and knowledgeable reviewers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNe0lWM7rOM&feature=iv&annotation_id=52840b94-0-249f-8f75-1a11c2d408&src_vid=HuxngpYfRbg

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> I just watched a video first look at the Oasis by Erica Griffin, another of my favorite Youtube reviewers, and thought you might be interested. She talks about it a little and then promises to do a full review after she gets to know it better. She's one of the more detailed and knowledgeable reviewers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNe0lWM7rOM&feature=iv&annotation_id=52840b94-0-249f-8f75-1a11c2d408&src_vid=HuxngpYfRbg
> 
> Barry


nice. thanks for the share. I wish all tech reviews were done in this HD quality. good stuff.


----------



## CAR

Cardinal said:


> I was wondering about that, because the pictures I've seen show the thickest part to be about the same as the Voyage. When I ordered my first Kindle, I intended to read without a cover but found it to thin to hold.
> 
> My favorite part of the Nook Touch is just holding it, whenever I use it I find myself slipping it out of the cover because it is so comfortable. Was hoping the Oasis would be just as nice to hold.


I could never read one handed on the Voyage without the cover, because I found it to thin for my hands. I read one handed on Oasis 95% of the time without the cover, and it works great for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FearIndex said:


> Hey guys, got my Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) last week and have nearly completed a book on it - and did a review:
> 
> Kindle Oasis 3G (Black) review by FearIndex


Thanks! I've created an Oasis review board and move your review to it!

Betsy (wearing her admin hat)


----------



## GSDlady

I just registered after lurking here over the past couple of weeks. Sadly I am returning my 2nd Oasis today to Best Buy. I say sadly because I really like many features of the device and was able to get the beautiful Merlot cover on my second device. Both devices had the color shift and cone shadows in the margin. I've been trying to get used to reading on the second one, but the main problem is that the screen on my Voyage is just better by comparison. My Voyage has a pretty even screen and the contrast is better. It also has the Origami case that is very useful to me. I'm not going to get another Oasis at this time. Reading all the reviews, I think it is unlikely that I will get one with a better screen than the one I am returning. I may consider one again in a few months if there is any indication that the screens have improved. Meanwhile I have enjoyed following this thread and plan to continue enjoying this forum.


----------



## Kathy

Tatiana said:


> I received my replacement Oasis yesterday (the original had a pinhole). This one is perfect.  Three of us checked the screen and saw no pinholes. Also, on the first one I noticed scallops of light around the edges of the screen but I do not see that on my replacement. I am loving this new device but, like others, the fingerprints are a bit annoying. I am considering a skin. I am now off to return the original.


Did you get a call from customer support wanting a special pickup? They are telling me they want it picked up within 48 hours for examination in their lab. My replacement is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. I'm having screen problems and charging issues. I've never had this kind of request for a Kindle replacement.


----------



## Atunah

Kathy said:


> Did you get a call from customer support wanting a special pickup? They are telling me they want it picked up within 48 hours for examination in their lab. My replacement is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. I'm having screen problems and charging issues. I've never had this kind of request for a Kindle replacement.


I know this is like way out of date, but many moons ago I had to have my K1 replaced as the right large button kept getting stuck. They send me a special label and quick pick up to lab126. I believe that is where they design the kindles. . Sometimes they want a hands on unit to see first hand what some of the issues are I would guess.


----------



## Kathy

Atunah said:


> I know this is like way out of date, but many moons ago I had to have my K1 replaced as the right large button kept getting stuck. They send me a special label and quick pick up to lab126. I believe that is where they design the kindles. . Sometimes they want a hands on unit to see first hand what some of the issues are I would guess.


Thanks. I've only returned one other Kindle version. I had the dreaded sun fade problem on the K2. I had to send back 2 or 3 and never had this request before.


----------



## FearIndex

northofdivision said:


> Haha. I was wondering when Fearindex would make an appearance with a very long review.  Nicely done. Agree with you on nearly every point you make. The lighting, although I see all the things you speak on (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.msg3276939.html#msg3276939), has been more enjoyable on this one rather than the Voyage or Paperwhites. There are some sweet spots with the Oasis lighting i've been able to find to minimize the lighting issues I see that I couldn't get to with the Voyage (particularly what you seem to be doing in the lower light settings). Though my first two "scallops" from the top if I hold the Oasis in my right hand, still bug me at times. Just a little more pronounced than the rest.
> 
> As an aside, i have a sneaking suspicion the two layers on top of the actual e-ink layer (touch and light layers) on the Oasis are implemented differently (or use different material/engineering) than the Voyage. I can see the layers on the Voyage when I read at certain angles and don't see it on the Oasis. I also experienced a lot of dust falling onto the screen with the Voyage in the day that I'm not having problems with on the Oasis.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I've created an Oasis review board and move your review to it!
> 
> Betsy (wearing her admin hat)


Thank you, both. 

Certainly, northofdivison, an improvement in the layers of the Oasis seems plausible. I think overall the progress of "less milky" layers has been somewhat significant since the first Paperwhite. On the flipside, the color gradient is in my opinion unique to Voyage and Oasis and not something witnessed in the same way on the Paperwhites.

Will go read the Oasis soon...


----------



## Cardinal

Ann in Arlington said:


> I should clarify: I have a touch of arthritis, so the main thing is it makes my hand ache after a while gripping it. That would also be the case with a Voyage or any other kindle without a cover. My hands just prefer to hold it palm up, open like a book, vs. gripped with thumb closed that still has to periodically move to turn the page. So, that's how I read, even without the cover, and I use my other hand to turn the page. Kind of like how I hold a paper book but without the need to use a thumb and pinky to keep the pages open.  This pretty much negates the whole 'one handed reading!' thing for me. One handed reading is Not Comfortable, so I don't need a device DESIGNED for that.
> 
> That said, I do like that I can flip it upside down easily to use which ever hand is most convenient on the buttons. Like, the other day, I had it with the buttons on the right. But I'd made a bowl of popcorn to eat while I watched the game. My drink was on my left. I flipped the Oasis to buttons on the left, propped it against my leg* and ate popcorn with my right. I could push the buttons with my left hand when I wanted to turn the page and avoid touching the device with popcorn hands.
> 
> *gotta have the cover on for this to work well as it will slide if it's not in the cover. But the cover flipped back provides just enough friction for me.





CAR said:


> I could never read one handed on the Voyage without the cover, because I found it to thin for my hands. I read one handed on Oasis 95% of the time without the cover, and it works great for me.


Thanks Ann and CAR!

The main reason I'm interested in the Oasis is for comfort. My Voyage is in a baby Belkin cover modified to for auto-brightness and with a magnet to automatically turn it on and off. The cover is so lightweight, I thought it was going to be the perfect reading experience. To my surprise my wrists hurts while holding the Voyage.

The design of the Oasis with the weight shifted to the reading hand, and the off centered screen intrigue me: my wrist might easily be able to hold it.

Over the weekend I called every Best Buy store near me and none of them have the Oasis, going to have to wait to try it out.


----------



## FearIndex

Cardinal said:


> Thanks Ann and CAR!
> 
> The main reason I'm interested in the Oasis is for comfort. My Voyage is in a baby Belkin cover modified to for auto-brightness and with a magnet to automatically turn it on and off. The cover is so lightweight, I thought it was going to be the perfect reading experience. To my surprise my wrists hurts while holding the Voyage.
> 
> The design of the Oasis with the weight shifted to the reading hand, and the off centered screen intrigue me: my wrist might easily be able to hold it.
> 
> Over the weekend I called every Best Buy store near me and none of them have the Oasis, going to have to wait to try it out.


I find the Oasis especially ergonomic when reading without a cover. Actually, as I noted in my review (see sig), I tend to remove the Oasis much more from its cover than the predecessors because it is so easy to swap between coverless one-handed mode and covered mode when holding the reader against a bed/table etc. I guess in a less "safe" environment I might choose to keep the cover on more, but especially in bed I find myself removing the cover for the duration I hold it in my hand.

Finished the book I was reading last night on the Oasis. Reading at 5 in darkness keeps working for me, screen quality wise. It is not perfection, but I can seem to make it work for myself because the ergonomic make it worth it. The page change keys are just divine, I really forgot how much I missed them even though touch was OK too. Now I'd just want to disable touch page changes because sometimes they are accidental and really never intentional for me when using the keys...

Enjoy your reader Cardinal, once you get it.


----------



## CozyMama

Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


FWIW, I don't see any issues on my screen. That's not to say something couldn't develop in the future -- I have a pinhole in my Voyage that showed up around the 18 month mark. The Oasis is a Brand new Device. I don't think there's any way to say whether or not any flaws in specific devices might get worse, or whether devices that seem fine now might develop flaws. It's also possible that devices that have flaws now might 'wear in' and get better over time -- a couple people here have already said they thought they saw the scalloping when they first got it but now realize that it's basically gone.

But the thing's only been out for 2 weeks so It's hard to say one way or the other.

Really, the important thing, is that you are happy with your device. If not, definitely contact Kindle CS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


Even when I turn the screen up to it's brightest level, I barely see them. If they bother you, you should ask for a replacement. You don't have to return the one you have until the new one is in your hands for comparison. The important thing, as Ann says, is that YOU be happy with YOUR device.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


No. I read with the light at 16 and while I can see the scalloping if I think about it and make it a point to look for them, I generally just begin reading and don't really see them. I'm still on the fence about the buttons but the screen is almost perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## stevene9

CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


I read at a light level of 17. The scallops are there for sure, but not terrible. I found after reading for an hour or two I completely forgot about them. If I look for them, I certainly can see them, but if I'm not particularly looking, I don't notice them.

Steve


----------



## walk0080

Oasis arrived last night from Amazon.ca.

Mixed feelings about the black cover (no Walnut in Canada - my preferred choice). The Walnut is very similar to my leather iPhone6s case for MUJJO and my leather side bad from Waterfield. However the black is very subdued and looks a lot like a basic square notepad - not a $400 reader to steal. And I use other bags that are not brown leather so it doesn't need to match. ;-) I don't think I would pay an additional $50 to get the Walnut cover from the States (shipping, taxes, exchange rate).

The cover seems about 1mm too large - would prefer if it were flush with the edges. The leather however is perfectly nice and gives a nice feel to the unit.

Reading without the case is fantastic. Very light and comfortable.

Screen is excellent. Find light setting 12-15 is preferred. Lighting is very even all the way up to setting 24 which I find way to bright (plus the screen starts looking more blue-white at that high setting).

The Oasis compared to my old Sony PRS-T1 looks very tiny. The Sony looks very old-school.

Nice touch that my purchased books were there as soon as I powered it on the first time. All I had to do was setup the WiFi and Goodreads. Sending over a bunch of my books via Calibre for Mac was flawless. I haven't noticed any issues with the Calibre conversion from ePub to MOBI formats.

So far I would say if you have the $$ to spend, go for it. But if not, the display on the PW3 is almost as good and so much cheaper. Hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## ryanpfw

Does anyone who judges themselves as particularly picky not note uneven lighting from left to right?  I'm a week to the end of my return window at Best Buy and mine is noticeably yellower on the unlit side, and it's easy to note when rotating hands.  I do get somewhat accustomed to it as I read.

Also, has anyone done a return to Best Buy?  I'm assuming you cannot exchange as they're out of stock.


----------



## Atunah

ryanpfw said:


> Does anyone who judges themselves as particularly picky not note uneven lighting from left to right? I'm a week to the end of my return window at Best Buy and mine is noticeably yellower on the unlit side, and it's easy to note when rotating hands. I do get somewhat accustomed to it as I read.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a return to Best Buy? I'm assuming you cannot exchange as they're out of stock.


Mine has the same "color" difference. Its why I have to keep mine at light under 11. 11 is the highest I can go when I am inside without noticing the 2 tones too much. Thankfully for me 11 is pretty much all I need. I am a bit disappointed at that, but I do not have the mental strength to go through exchanges again. I still think about how bad it was with my PW and how hard it was to call and all that. It wasn't a pleasant experience and I don't want to go through it again. I have enough other stuff to deal with right now. There wouldn't be any guarantee that a replacement wouldn't be the same as I read so many having that color shift issue. But again, for my reading light level, it looks fine. So I am settling with the screen I have and overall am pretty happy.

Best buy has really great return policy, they won't give you any trouble. But yeah, you'd just get a refund now as they don't have them in store.


----------



## Vicki G.

For what it's worth and keeping my post updated, I've decided to return the Oasis.  Shipping label done, package it up and drop off at UPS (around the corner from me) and $2.98 return shipping.  Reading all the discussions as I was waiting for it to arrive last Friday - 5/6 - I almost cancelled but thought better to wait and see it in the flesh.  I did.  It's great!!  But not for me.  Actually, the things people love about it are several of the things I'm not so excited about.  I thought the size would be a big selling point but I find it more difficult to handle than my Voyage.  The Voyage fits my hand.  I have a Fintie case for it but find that I just don't like it.  If I put the Voyage in to go outside the house, it gets taken out again as soon as possible.  Don't know if it was having the SO in place but I ended up having to cancel more than 1 sale transaction before it went through completely.  I have small hands but the bezel is so small that I would have to handle it constantly by the battery side.  Constantly!  That was one reason.  The next would be screen quality.  My Voyage is PERFECT!!!  That is MY Voyage and MY eyes think it's perfect.  The Oasis not so much.  It isn't bad but it appears to be a bit blotchy and the yellowish hue tends to wash out the contrast whereas the bluish hue of the Voyage appears much more even and the letters seem to "pop" off the page more.  Contrast is something my old eyes have got to have.  Battery life - I think my Voyage battery is quite good given the amount I read on it and if it needs to be charged, I'm mostly at home and can plug it into the wall any time.  AND I have my Paperwhite for a backup.  And then there's the cost.  This one just isn't worth it to me but I'm glad I got to hold its cute little self in my own hands and decide that for myself.


----------



## GSDlady

ryanpfw said:


> Does anyone who judges themselves as particularly picky not note uneven lighting from left to right? I'm a week to the end of my return window at Best Buy and mine is noticeably yellower on the unlit side, and it's easy to note when rotating hands. I do get somewhat accustomed to it as I read.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a return to Best Buy? I'm assuming you cannot exchange as they're out of stock.


I had and returned 2 Oases. I am very picky and did not like the color shift of my first device. The second device had a very minimal color shift that did not bother me. I returned the second device because of the cone shadows that did bother me and the contrast wasn't as good as my Voyage. Both devices were purchased online through Best Buy and returned to Best Buy with no problem. Best Buy has none in stock and is sold out online. As of now it looks like the only way you could get another Oasis before June is to get one with 3G from Amazon.


----------



## GSDlady

Vicki G. said:


> For what it's worth and keeping my post updated, I've decided to return the Oasis. Shipping label done, package it up and drop off at UPS (around the corner from me) and $2.98 return shipping. Reading all the discussions as I was waiting for it to arrive last Friday - 5/6 - I almost cancelled but thought better to wait and see it in the flesh. I did. It's great!! But not for me. Actually, the things people love about it are several of the things I'm not so excited about. I thought the size would be a big selling point but I find it more difficult to handle than my Voyage. The Voyage fits my hand. I have a Fintie case for it but find that I just don't like it. If I put the Voyage in to go outside the house, it gets taken out again as soon as possible. Don't know if it was having the SO in place but I ended up having to cancel more than 1 sale transaction before it went through completely. I have small hands but the bezel is so small that I would have to handle it constantly by the battery side. Constantly! That was one reason. The next would be screen quality. My Voyage is PERFECT!!! That is MY Voyage and MY eyes think it's perfect. The Oasis not so much. It isn't bad but it appears to be a bit blotchy and the yellowish hue tends to wash out the contrast whereas the bluish hue of the Voyage appears much more even and the letters seem to "pop" off the page more. Contrast is something my old eyes have got to have. Battery life - I think my Voyage battery is quite good given the amount I read on it and if it needs to be charged, I'm mostly at home and can plug it into the wall any time. AND I have my Paperwhite for a backup. And then there's the cost. This one just isn't worth it to me but I'm glad I got to hold its cute little self in my own hands and decide that for myself.


That is why my Oasis was returned as well. I have a Voyage that is near perfect with a very even screen and great contrast. I also find the Origami case very useful. My Oasis had a fairly even screen but distracting light cones and the contrast wasn't quite as good as my Voyage. After trying to read on the Oasis for awhile I would switch back to the Voyage and it was like a night and day difference. I was still sad to have to return the cute little Oasis, but I don't need another "pet".


----------



## Kathy

I returned mine for a replacement. It was just delivered but I will have to wait until I get home to see if it is better. I had the yellow color and like others my Voyage is so crisp and clear. Hopefully, the new one will be better. If not, I'll return and just keep my Voyage. I have the 3G version and it cost way to much not to be perfect.


----------



## walk0080

Kathy said:


> I returned mine for a replacement. It was just delivered but I will have to wait until I get home to see if it is better. I had the yellow color and like others my Voyage is so crisp and clear. Hopefully, the new one will be better. If not, I'll return and just keep my Voyage. I have the 3G version and it cost way to much not to be perfect.


Mine seems even across the entire screen. It is more blue-white in colour with the backlight on max, but I prefer the more "natural" on paper look at the mid brightness (I.e. In daylight it looks as if there is no front-light on) and is easier on my eyes.


----------



## ryanpfw

I ended up deciding to do an exchange on my Amazon kindle and return the Best Buy one.  Amazon will ship to me in July but my Voyage should be fine in the interim.  I'd prefer not to have
to return to Amazon if I do not have to and the two-toned screen was hard to tolerate given I read a lot in pitch blackness.


----------



## FearIndex

CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?





CozyMama said:


> Are most of you who see the scalloping/cones on the side of the screen returning your Kindles for replacement? I have them when I turn the light up to 12 or above, which I need to do when I read in bed. Otherwise they are not there. I am coming from using a KK, so I have never had this problem before. Is it likely to get worse if I don't replace it?


Well, if you really want to read the long story, the " So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage..." thead in my signature is the whole sordid tale of someone really bothered by every generation of frontlit Kindles so far - and someone who absolutely loved the KK. 

The "stagelighting" or scalloping/cones has been an issue in every generation, although less so in later Kindles. It now appears to become again a bit bigger issue than it has been recently, because the lights have been moved to the side and there are more of them (10 compared to 4-6 previously) where they may be more prominent.

Some level of scalloping is to be expected and unfortunately replacements can be better or worse in this - and other - regards.

Other issues regarding the frontlit screens that are not an issue for the likes of KK without lights are impurities or pinholes in/underneath the light layer (spots), varying degrees of blotchiness of the lighting (PW1 was especially bad) and color gradients (Voyage/Oasis seem to be the worst offenders in this).

Finally, all e-ink screens, non-lit ones too, can have varying degrees of contrast differences (better or worse). This is true even for the likes of KK.

My Oasis (see sig for review) does show the scalloping a little and there is the left-to-right color gradient, but otherwise it ranks as quite good, so I am probably not exchanging - my assessment is that a replacement would quite possibly be worse. I do not believe any of them are perfect, but I do agree there are unit to unit variances and also how people see these nuances differs greatly, hence our opinions online differ too... You must do what feels right for you.


----------



## FearIndex

ryanpfw said:


> Does anyone who judges themselves as particularly picky not note uneven lighting from left to right? I'm a week to the end of my return window at Best Buy and mine is noticeably yellower on the unlit side, and it's easy to note when rotating hands. I do get somewhat accustomed to it as I read.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a return to Best Buy? I'm assuming you cannot exchange as they're out of stock.


The left-to-right color and/or brightness gradient is, unfortunately, very common and some level of it is probably a feature. But there are better and worse units. Voyage had a similar gradient from up-to-down due to its lights being on the bottom instead of the side.


----------



## northofdivision

ryanpfw said:


> Does anyone who judges themselves as particularly picky not note uneven lighting from left to right? I'm a week to the end of my return window at Best Buy and mine is noticeably yellower on the unlit side, and it's easy to note when rotating hands. I do get somewhat accustomed to it as I read.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a return to Best Buy? I'm assuming you cannot exchange as they're out of stock.


Great question. I think if you don't see it you don't see it regardless of how picky you are but curious to see responses. There was a great quote on this thread by someone giving impressions who said "if I don't see it, it's not there." The counter is true "If you don't see it, it doesn't mean it's not there." I feel there's enough people who see the half side gradient that it exists in what others would see as perfect units. I've seen three units (mine, my friend at work and my neighbors) and see the half gradient on all of them in the dark. For those who are posting theirs as perfect, it would be a safe bet that if they had any of the three i've looked at they would think the same (there are always some tiny percentages of genuinely wonky units but your issue I don't think has to do with a bad unit). Pinholes are a great example. Some of you have an incredible ability to see them and I just can't. In the light I don't see the scallops unless I rev up the lighting above 15.

I like what you said about the hand switching. In dark lighting I've settled on always holding it with my right hand because holding left really accentuates the off light because the scalloping pops out at the front of every sentence.

Unfortunately, I really feel it's just the nature of an LED light facing down on a surface. These are 10 lights that emit down and across onto one layer of touchscreen and the layer of e-ink. External lighting can affect it greatly (changing the screen to look yellow to blue) but like any LED light its brighter at the point of the light. A small minority of people (myself included) see that half side left to right as a different gradient just as a small minority of people with the Voyage (myself included) saw it at the top 1/4 of the Voyage screen, the latter being a dealbreaker for me on the former Kindle. Agree with Fear index that if you're seeing it on one you're going to be seeing it to some extent on another. The scalloping on mine really bothered me for the first few days but unlike the Voyage, I've been able to adjust to this and in most lighting situations (except the pitch dark), it can appear to me as very even.

Betsy always says it best to get a unit you're happy with, be it a K3 or an Oasis. Fortunately, there are all different versions/iterations and if Kindle lighting just doesn't work for you try some of the new Kobo models. You have to convert with Calibre but I lived during the Voyage year with the HD Glo and it got the job done in the pitch dark.


----------



## Kathy

Received my replacement today. Much better screen. It is not as white as my Voyage but a softer ivory color. I'm used to the whiter screen but I have been reading on this Oasis with the same light setting and find that it is easier on my eyes. I'm going to read on it for a few days and then make a final decision on keeping it. Right now I'm pretty sure I will.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Received my replacement today. Much better screen. It is not as white as my Voyage but a softer ivory color. I'm used to the whiter screen but I have been reading on this Oasis with the same light setting and find that it is easier on my eyes. I'm going to read on it for a few days and then make a final decision on keeping it. Right now I'm pretty sure I will.


Yay, Kathy! That's exactly as I would describe mine--a soft ivory color!

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw

I think I can get accustomed to any screen so long as the color is consistent side to side.  Part of my problem is the Oasis will look uneven and bug me, and then I'll read in a room with different lighting and it will look fine for a while.  I'm genuinely curious if that's part of the reason for so many differing opinions, beyond differences in units.  If I only read mine on a sunporch I might be the #1 fan of the Oasis right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read my Oasis at the table in the morning with the sun streaming in the patio doors (though we've had more rain than sun lately), in the living room with ambient light--there's no table lamp where I read, in bed in complete darkness, in the car, in waiting rooms, in restaurants.

Say! 
And I will read it in a boat! 
And I will (maybe) read it with a goat... 
I don't read it in the rain.
But I would read it in the dark. And on a train.
And in a car. And in a tree.
It is so good, so good you see! 

So I will read it in a box.
And I will read it with a fox.
And I will read it in a house.
And I will read it with a mouse.
And I will read it here and there.
Say! I will read it ANYWHERE!



Apologies to Dr. Seuss.


----------



## barryem

Cardinal said:


> Over the weekend I called every Best Buy store near me and none of them have the Oasis, going to have to wait to try it out.


I'm not sure if this will help you but right now Amazon has the Oasis in stock with the black cover and 3G. That's the more expensive one but I find 3G really handy for accessing Wikipedia to look up things as I read when I'm not near Wifi. Also for translation although I only use that with an occasional book.

Barry


----------



## Vicki G.

GSDlady said:


> That is why my Oasis was returned as well. I have a Voyage that is near perfect with a very even screen and great contrast. I also find the Origami case very useful. My Oasis had a fairly even screen but distracting light cones and the contrast wasn't quite as good as my Voyage. After trying to read on the Oasis for awhile I would switch back to the Voyage and it was like a night and day difference. I was still sad to have to return the cute little Oasis, but I don't need another "pet".


I feel sad too, even decided to have another go at reading on it before it was boxed up. My decision stands. And yeah! I don't need another "pet" either.


----------



## Cardinal

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read my Oasis at the table in the morning with the sun streaming in the patio doors (though we've had more rain than sun lately), in the living room with ambient light--there's no table lamp where I read, in bed in complete darkness, in the car, in waiting rooms, in restaurants.
> 
> Say!
> And I will read it in a boat!
> And I will (maybe) read it with a goat...
> I don't read it in the rain.
> But I would read it in the dark. And on a train.
> And in a car. And in a tree.
> It is so good, so good you see!
> 
> So I will read it in a box.
> And I will read it with a fox.
> And I will read it in a house.
> And I will read it with a mouse.
> And I will read it here and there.
> Say! I will read it ANYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies to Dr. Seuss.


Betsy, do you like to read with green eggs and ham? 



FearIndex said:


> Enjoy your reader Cardinal, once you get it.


I love new tec, I can't wait to try the Oasis.


----------



## Muddypawz

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read my Oasis at the table in the morning with the sun streaming in the patio doors (though we've had more rain than sun lately), in the living room with ambient light--there's no table lamp where I read, in bed in complete darkness, in the car, in waiting rooms, in restaurants.
> 
> Say!
> And I will read it in a boat!
> And I will (maybe) read it with a goat...
> I don't read it in the rain.
> But I would read it in the dark. And on a train.
> And in a car. And in a tree.
> It is so good, so good you see!
> 
> So I will read it in a box.
> And I will read it with a fox.
> And I will read it in a house.
> And I will read it with a mouse.
> And I will read it here and there.
> Say! I will read it ANYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies to Dr. Seuss.


Bravo, Betsy! Bravo!


----------



## FearIndex

Kathy said:


> Received my replacement today. Much better screen. It is not as white as my Voyage but a softer ivory color. I'm used to the whiter screen but I have been reading on this Oasis with the same light setting and find that it is easier on my eyes. I'm going to read on it for a few days and then make a final decision on keeping it. Right now I'm pretty sure I will.


Happy to hear your replacement quality is better!

Yes, the Oasis does seem to have a generally more yellow screen than Voyage. Similar to how PW2 was more yellow compared to Voyage and PW1, which were cooler (if I recall, going by memory here).

I find this color warmness unrelated to any actual screen quality issues, although of course there can be some variance in the general color of the screen unit to unit as well and some people may prefer certain tones over others.

Personally, I could probably get used to most any reasonably light color tone as long as it is even across the screen. The evenness has been the issue for me, mostly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cardinal said:


> Betsy, do you like to read with green eggs and ham?


I do not like to, Sam I Am.

(When I started listing the different lighting I read under, it started to feel like Green Eggs and Ham. But really, the lighting on my device has seemed very even no matter where I've read it!)



> I love new tec, I can't wait to try the Oasis.


Looking forward to hearing what you think of it!

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you downloading the whole collection at once? Is there a way to do this?
> 
> Betsy


We just had Amazon push all of my dad's collections to his PW (because he got it after they had turned off the big collection push when the PW first came out). He claims that when he downloaded each collection to his PW, all of the books in the collection were also downloaded. (I'm thinking he was see the contents of the collection that were in the cloud, but he swears they were on his device.)  He doesn't live close enough to me to just hop in my car to take a gander.


----------



## Kathy

Did a lot of reading on the Oasis last night and was very pleased with the screen. The light is much more even, very little shadows. I enjoy reading with it in the cover. I'm just used to that. I will need to see how that works with the battery, but at least you can take the cover off if it is running low. I'm comfortable with reading in and out of the cover, so I don't see that as an issue. I will definitely keep this one. I am really happy with it. I'm so glad I went ahead and asked for a replacement. I was afraid I wouldn't like the black cover, but I'm really happy with it. If I want to add a touch of color I'll see about buying a Decal Girl skin for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KimberlyinMN said:


> We just had Amazon push all of my dad's collections to his PW (because he got it after they had turned off the big collection push when the PW first came out). He claims that when he downloaded each collection to his PW, all of the books in the collection were also downloaded. (I'm thinking he was see the contents of the collection that were in the cloud, but he swears they were on his device.)  He doesn't live close enough to me to just hop in my car to take a gander.


. Ah. Just wondering!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Did a lot of reading on the Oasis last night and was very pleased with the screen. The light is much more even, very little shadows. I enjoy reading with it in the cover. I'm just used to that. I will need to see how that works with the battery, but at least you can take the cover off if it is running low. I'm comfortable with reading in and out of the cover, so I don't see that as an issue. I will definitely keep this one. I am really happy with it. I'm so glad I went ahead and asked for a replacement. I was afraid I wouldn't like the black cover, but I'm really happy with it. If I want to add a touch of color I'll see about buying a Decal Girl skin for it.


Yay, Kathy! And good idea about using a skin to add color!


----------



## nikkidog

Kathy said:


> Received my replacement today. Much better screen. It is not as white as my Voyage but a softer ivory color. I'm used to the whiter screen but I have been reading on this Oasis with the same light setting and find that it is easier on my eyes. I'm going to read on it for a few days and then make a final decision on keeping it. Right now I'm pretty sure I will.


I'm glad your replacement was better. I'm still don't know of I'm keeping mine. It is perfect in some lighting and then toward night it starts to show shadowing down half of the screen. It could just be the lighting in my house, but it annoys me. Also if I set the lighting above 11 I start to see the scallops. Again annoys me. May family thinks I'm being too picky. Will have to decide soon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kathy said:


> Did you get a call from customer support wanting a special pickup? They are telling me they want it picked up within 48 hours for examination in their lab. My replacement is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday. I'm having screen problems and charging issues. I've never had this kind of request for a Kindle replacement.


I had something like this either for a PW2 or a Voyage return. (I think I had to replace my Voyage... I can't remember "back that far"...) It kind of scared me to get a phone call. Like, "Don't they believe me?"  I wrote a nice detailed letter explaining all of the problems with whatever the device was.


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> I had something like this either for a PW2 or a Voyage return. (I think I had to replace my Voyage... I can't remember "back that far"...) It kind of scared me to get a phone call. Like, "Don't they believe me?"  I wrote a nice detailed letter explaining all of the problems with whatever the device was.


My same reaction. lol I sent them a detailed email explaining exactly what was happening. This came after a very upsetting conversion with the regular support desk. I made the mistake of calling the wrong support number and they really annoyed me. I'm not normally impatient with the support folks, they have a job to do, but after asking me the same question over and over I was pretty steamed. Then I got the email and started imagining that they were going to get it back and tell me that I was crazy. I really doubt that they will remember me but you never know.


----------



## tsemple

I have a question about the buttons: are they wired up to scroll up and down with Kindle Store book listings and with web pages and other 'scrolling views' generally? It just seems like an obviously useful thing to do but if I remember the Voyage doesn't do this and Kindle Keyboard didn't either.


----------



## FearIndex

tsemple said:


> I have a question about the buttons: are they wired up to scroll up and down with Kindle Store book listings and with web pages and other 'scrolling views' generally? It just seems like an obviously useful thing to do but if I remember the Voyage doesn't do this and Kindle Keyboard didn't either.


Unfortunately, the buttons do not scroll the store or web. I would like that too. I would also like for them to be able to accept simple dialog windows, but they do not.

I do think Kindle Keyboard did scroll from the page change buttons, though? No?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tsemple said:


> I have a question about the buttons: are they wired up to scroll up and down with Kindle Store book listings and with web pages and other 'scrolling views' generally? It just seems like an obviously useful thing to do but if I remember the Voyage doesn't do this and Kindle Keyboard didn't either.


No, they don't. They work on the home page to move through your listings and collections.

They'll also move through the dialog boxes you get (Dictionary, Wikipedia, Translation) when you highlight text but they don't work with anything that scrolls, as far as I've found, as FearIndex said. I haven't found anywhere else so far where they work.

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow

I will try again....Decal Girl skin (Weathered Wood) on the Oasis:










Here it is with the cover closed. I have not decided about putting on the front skin or not.









Cover is secure and battery charge no issue. The device is a little less slippery in my hands and no fingerprints.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Looks good! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kschles

kerrycrow said:


> I will try again....Decal Girl skin (Weathered Wood) on the Oasis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the cover closed. I have not decided about putting on the front skin or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover is secure and battery charge no issue. The device is a little less slippery in my hands and no fingerprints.


Looks nice. I've got the burlwood coming tomorrow. I've got the walnut cover. Decided not to skin the front. It doesn't seem to attract smudges. The back, however, looks like I took a stick of butter and rubbed it all over.


----------



## Atunah

kschles said:


> Looks nice. I've got the burlwood coming tomorrow. I've got the walnut cover. Decided not to skin the front. It doesn't seem to attract smudges. The back, however, looks like I took a stick of butter and rubbed it all over.


OMG you made me look at my Oasis back. OMG why did you make me look


----------



## kschles

Atunah said:


> OMG you made me look at my Oasis back. OMG why did you make me look


Tis better to know the truth rather than live blissfully in a world full of smudges. &#128526;


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My very first impression when I opened the box was WOW!!! I spent some time with it this afternoon and, while I do like the buttons, it is actually too thin (in the cover) for me to comfortably press the buttons. (My Voyage is in a slightly padded faux-leather cover that also had a hand strap.) The screen isn't too bad as far as an even lighting and the light scalloping also isn't too bad. That all seems to disappear when reading. (If I look for both the lighting and light scallops, I can see them but they do disappear for me.)

I waited to compare it to my Voyage and when I did, I noticed that the fonts appear much darker and crisper on the Voyage.

Besides the Oasis actually being too thin for me, I also found that having the bottom of the Oasis being as narrow as the top and non-button side was detrimental. When I read at night, I'm pretty much flat on my back with my head propped up some. I like having my Voyage on my chest. The bottom of the Voyage gives the reading screen just enough lift that I'm not straining my head to read the bottom of the screen. With the Oasis being narrower at the bottom, I think I'd have to prop my head up more. (I don't sit up to read in bed.)

I am so glad that I was able to test out the Oasis though. It was driving me CRAZY wondering about those buttons!!! I just had to try them!! I think if my RA wasn't so bad in my fingers and thumb joints, it would be virtually perfect. I wish I could take the buttons off the Oasis and stick them on the Voyage. 

So, I love the Oasis but it just wasn't right for _ME_. I have to watch out for my hands as I am also a technical writer and NEED to be able to use them on a daily basis. I don't think I could type with my toes. (I haven't actually TRIED this though...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KimberlyinMN said:


> My very first impression when I opened the box was WOW!!! I spent some time with it this afternoon and, while I do like the buttons, it is actually too thin (in the cover) for me to comfortably press the buttons. (My Voyage is in a slightly padded faux-leather cover that also had a hand strap.) The screen isn't too bad as far as an even lighting and the light scalloping also isn't too bad. That all seems to disappear when reading. (If I look for both the lighting and light scallops, I can see them but they do disappear for me.)
> 
> I waited to compare it to my Voyage and when I did, I noticed that the fonts appear much darker and crisper on the Voyage.
> 
> Besides the Oasis actually being too thin for me, I also found that having the bottom of the Oasis being as narrow as the top and non-button side was detrimental. When I read at night, I'm pretty much flat on my back with my head propped up some. I like having my Voyage on my chest. The bottom of the Voyage gives the reading screen just enough lift that I'm not straining my head to read the bottom of the screen. With the Oasis being narrower at the bottom, I think I'd have to prop my head up more. (I don't sit up to read in bed.)
> 
> I am so glad that I was able to test out the Oasis though. It was driving me CRAZY wondering about those buttons!!! I just had to try them!! I think if my RA wasn't so bad in my fingers and thumb joints, it would be virtually perfect. I wish I could take the buttons off the Oasis and stick them on the Voyage.
> 
> So, I love the Oasis but it just wasn't right for _ME_. I have to watch out for my hands as I am also a technical writer and NEED to be able to use them on a daily basis. I don't think I could type with my toes. (I haven't actually TRIED this though...)


Have you tried using it in Landscape mode? Wouldn't affect the thinness, of course, but the other issues would be mitigated. Plus the cover would act as a stand when you're in bed.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried using it in Landscape mode? Wouldn't affect the thinness, of course, but the other issues would be mitigated. Plus the cover would act as a stand when you're in bed.
> 
> Betsy


No, I didn't.  But... part of the reason I love a book-style cover is that I also use the cover part to keep the Kindle upright by having my left hand under it while it is half-way open (as if I was trying to block the light from hitting the hubs.. which it doesn't, but that's kind of how I hold it). It also keeps my Kindle from smacking me on the face when I fall asleep reading.  (And I do that a lot, fall asleep while reading.)

Maybe I'll try it again some day... or MAYBE Amazon will eventually add "real" buttons to my Voyage... if it promises to only tell the truth. (Reference to Pinocchio.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KimberlyinMN said:


> It also keeps my Kindle from smacking me on the face when I fall asleep reading.  (And I do that a lot, fall asleep while reading.)


Perhaps you need to sleep with one of these:












Sounds like your Voyage is the perfect device for you! By the way, I also thought my Voyage was just a bit more contrasty than my Oasis, but not enough to bother me.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Ha!!! That would probably keep me sleeping on my back too! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps you need to sleep with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your Voyage is the perfect device for you! By the way, I also thought my Voyage was just a bit more contrasty than my Oasis, but not enough to bother me.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Tatiana

kerrycrow said:


> I will try again....Decal Girl skin (Weathered Wood) on the Oasis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the cover closed. I have not decided about putting on the front skin or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover is secure and battery charge no issue. The device is a little less slippery in my hands and no fingerprints.


I have been wanting to get a skin for my Oasis from DecalGirl but I was wondering if it would stay solidly seated in the cover or not hold as securely with the skin. Are you saying that it is as secure with the skin as without?


----------



## GSDlady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like your Voyage is the perfect device for you! By the way, I also thought my Voyage was just a bit more contrasty than my Oasis, but not enough to bother me.
> 
> Betsy


I prefer my Voyage because of the cooler screen temp, lack of cone shadows and most of all because of better contrast. I also prefer the Origami cover as a lot of my reading is done at the table. I knew from the beginning that the Voyage was probably the better device for me, but I had to try the new tech.


----------



## kerrycrow

Tatiana said:


> I have been wanting to get a skin for my Oasis from DecalGirl but I was wondering if it would stay solidly seated in the cover or not hold as securely with the skin. Are you saying that it is as secure with the skin as without?


It is very secure. I held the Kindle up in the air by just the front cover and swung it and it stayed connected. If i really jerked it around in the air, the Kindle came loose from the cover. But it did that without the skin, so I would say the strength of the connection is the same.


----------



## Tatiana

kerrycrow said:


> It is very secure. I held the Kindle up in the air by just the front cover and swung it and it stayed connected. If i really jerked it around in the air, the Kindle came loose from the cover. But it did that without the skin, so I would say the strength of the connection is the same.


Thank you very much for the information. It is just what I needed to know. I am off to DecalGirl's website now!!


----------



## Andra

After trying to plug my Oasis in to charge last night (in the dark), I sure wish Amazon would go to a USB-C connector so you don't have to worry about which way the plug goes.  My new cellphone has the USB-C and it's shocking how fast I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Atunah

Andra said:


> After trying to plug my Oasis in to charge last night (in the dark), I sure wish Amazon would go to a USB-C connector so you don't have to worry about which way the plug goes. My new cellphone has the USB-C and it's shocking how fast I've gotten used to it.


I've never seen a C connector. All my devices have the regular still, but they sound like something I'd like. I have to put my glasses on and look through my bifocals to make sure I put them in the right way. My android devices are upside down compared to the Amazon devices for some reason. Narrow part is up on kindles and down on my phone for example. So I always have to makes sure. Hard to see that end in dimmer light for me, even with my bifocals. And each plug seems to go in differently. I have so many all over the house from different brands. 
I like a future where everything is wireless, lay your device on something. One day I am sure we'll get there. Its why I like the idea of the cover charger for the kindles. I just like them to last even longer than they do now. Less plugging in and charge whenever while in cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Use a white paint marker to put a dot on the side that's the top.  Or nail polish.  Or bedazzle it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Use a white paint marker to put a dot on the side that's the top. Or nail polish. Or bedazzle it.
> 
> Betsy


Don't they mostly have a symbol anyway so you can tell which side is up? All mine do. But, yeah, something that's not 'tone on tone' would be more visible.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Use a white paint marker to put a dot on the side that's the top. Or nail polish. Or bedazzle it.
> 
> Betsy


I mean some of my devices parts are upside down, not the cable part. So I always have to think when I plug something in and look close at the hole in the device. Don't really want a dot on my devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I mean some of my devices parts are upside down, not the cable part. So I always have to think when I plug something in and look close at the hole in the device. Don't really want a dot on my devices.


If you are using the same cable for multiple devices, and some of them are oriented one way, and some another, yeah, a dot wouldn't work. . But, if the cable was dotted, and you could remember which way the device was oriented, it might help.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't they mostly have a symbol anyway so you can tell which side is up? All mine do. But, yeah, something that's not 'tone on tone' would be more visible.


It's easier for me to look at the end than to try to see the black symbol on the black cord. Maybe I should start getting white cords. 

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dotted with a reflective sticker really helps. The glow from the device will make it shine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's easier for me to look at the end than to try to see the black symbol on the black cord. Maybe I should start getting white cords.
> 
> Betsy


Right? they are all black and its usually dim in the room when I charge devices. I am squinting through my bifocals. 
Being farsighted and needing strong bifocal for closeup is no fun.

I'd like charger cables that jump into the device by themself, like the Oasis jumps into the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I'd like charger cables that jump into the device by themself, like the Oasis jumps into the cover.


Yes!

The Apple Watch charger is like that...

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes!
> 
> The Apple Watch charger is like that...
> 
> Betsy


And the Samsung Gear S2... Which sits in its box...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyTop

My last 4 phones have had wireless charging.  That would have been nice and easy with the Oasis cover.


----------



## ryanpfw

Recapping my story, I ordered an Oasis from Amazon, and found it yellow (with a pinhole leak) compared to my Voyage, so with delayed replacement shipping I ordered one from Best Buy. It was better, but yellower on the thin side compared to my Voyage.

I requested a return from Amazon on theirs and a replacement for the Best Buy one. The replacement was yellower than the Best Buy one, so I am returning the replacement and keeping the Best Buy one. Hopefully Oasis 2 will follow the Paperwhite 1 route and be more even.

Photos for comparison, original and manipulated to emphasize the lighting differences between them.

Amazon Kindle, Best Buy Kindle, Amazon Replacement, Kindle Voyage

















Replacement Oasis, Best Buy Oasis

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

Glad your replacement is better ryanpfw. My replacement was much better! I'm really enjoying reading on it. I've read 3 books and find that I'm enjoying it more and more. Still have my Voyage and don't think I'm going to sell it or give it away. I usually pass on my previous Kindle when I get a new one, but I'm going to keep it until I'm confident that the Oasis is the one I enjoy most.


----------



## ShinyTop

Just had neck surgery and am limited to how much I can bend neck fore and back.  So while at my desk the Voyage with oragami cover works better than Oasis holding high.  So for now using Voyage during day and Oasis at night, best reader ever laying down.


----------



## kschles

Finally got my Decalgirl skin. Wasn't planning on skinning the front, but after I got it, decided to give it a go. Fairly easy to put on. Pleased with the results.
[/URL[URL=http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/kschles1/media/image_zpszc7byqdf.jpeg.html]

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, kschles,

You might want to post your pics in the Accesseries/Oasis Skins thread, too!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235800.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

The skin really came out nice, kschles.


----------



## Eilene

kschles said:


> Finally got my Decalgirl skin. Wasn't planning on skinning the front, but after I got it, decided to give it a go. Fairly easy to put on. Pleased with the results.
> [/URL[URL=http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/kschles1/media/image_zpszc7byqdf.jpeg.html]
> 
> _Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


I really love the look of this skin.


----------



## tsemple

Andra said:


> After trying to plug my Oasis in to charge last night (in the dark), I sure wish Amazon would go to a USB-C connector so you don't have to worry about which way the plug goes. My new cellphone has the USB-C and it's shocking how fast I've gotten used to it.


The cable that comes with the Kindle does have a USB symbol embossed on the 'top'. You can (or at least I can, barely) tell by touch which side of the connector it is on, though it is admittedly very subtle. To make it less subtle, you could perhaps put a little piece of duct tape on one side so it becomes easier to feel it. There are also USB cables that have more definitive top/bottom asymmetry on the connector (such as Amazon Basics cable), or even ones that redirect the cable 90 degrees so that you can go by left/right orientation.


----------



## CozyMama

Well, I finally broke down and called Kindle Support about the light cones and difference in colors on my screen. They acted like they'd never heard of such problems. But they are going to replace my Oasis. The only problem is there are none to be had. It looks like my new one won't arrive until July. The rep is going to keep my file open and call me when it is ready to ship. He said he will also call if he finds one he can ship earlier.


----------



## ryanpfw

Call back and ask if they have any without cases.  They were able to immediately ship me one in a blank box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> Call back and ask if they have any without cases. They were able to immediately ship me one in a blank box.


Great tip!

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

ryanpfw said:


> Recapping my story, I ordered an Oasis from Amazon, and found it yellow (with a pinhole leak) compared to my Voyage, so with delayed replacement shipping I ordered one from Best Buy. It was better, but yellower on the thin side compared to my Voyage.
> 
> I requested a return from Amazon on theirs and a replacement for the Best Buy one. The replacement was yellower than the Best Buy one, so I am returning the replacement and keeping the Best Buy one. Hopefully Oasis 2 will follow the Paperwhite 1 route and be more even.
> 
> Photos for comparison, original and manipulated to emphasize the lighting differences between them.
> 
> Amazon Kindle, Best Buy Kindle, Amazon Replacement, Kindle Voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement Oasis, Best Buy Oasis
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done with the pics. That really helps explaining some of the lighting issues. In regard to the half side as a different shade, I've noticed a small workaround that helps for me. I put backlighting in front of where i'm holding the screen (such as a tv or another lcd minilight and it washes out the half light when i'm in the dark. I only see it when i'm in dark lighting. I'm ok with the yellow/less yellow shade as long as it's even, that's the most important challenge to conquer with front lit lighting. I notice a big jump from P1 to P2 so hopefully it's like you say. Did you have the problem with the Voyage or did you skip it?


----------



## ryanpfw

In the top pic the Voyage is on the far right.  I did go through two Voyages but can't remember which one I kept there, first or second.  Part of the issue with the Oasis is the unevenness hits every line as it is horizontal.  My Voyage is perfect for reading, but should I flip it upside down I am more cognizant of unevenness in the screen.  It is somewhat visible here but my Voyage has a reddish and bluish tinge at parts which is just fine for my eyes.  It's yellow that drives me crazy.  The Oasis I kept is the second one here, and there is some yellow to it visible in the pics of just the two kindles, but not nearly as awful as the first one shown.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I've had my oasis for four days now and my personal verdict is....I really, really love it! I love the voyage too and will never give it up but both readers have their own strong points. The auto-light-adjust feature on the voyage really works for me once I set the high and low ranges, and when I'm having a cup of tea in the morning I like that its cover makes a perfect easel. I'm in love with the oasis because it weighs about as much as a feather and is so much more comfortable to hold. I think its small size and lightness will make it even easier to travel with than the voyage. I love that having my library in the amazon cloud makes it so easy to download anything on either reader really quickly. I am one of the lucky ones with a perfect screen on each device. I am a happy camper, and it was totally worth the long wait for my voyage to get here.

Those of you who are still waiting, please don't be bummed out by some of the negative reviews you've seen. Wait until you have your oasis in your hands to decide! It is such a personal thing, your relationship with your kindle  Between  the voyage and the oasis I can't imagine ever needing an upgrade until they fall apart...., really they are both that good. Someone can throw these words back in my face in a year or two when Amazon comes out with the next great generation of readers. I'll probably be the first to cave and get in line.


----------



## northofdivision

ryanpfw said:


> In the top pic the Voyage is on the far right. I did go through two Voyages but can't remember which one I kept there, first or second. Part of the issue with the Oasis is the unevenness hits every line as it is horizontal. My Voyage is perfect for reading, but should I flip it upside down I am more cognizant of unevenness in the screen. It is somewhat visible here but my Voyage has a reddish and bluish tinge at parts which is just fine for my eyes. It's yellow that drives me crazy. The Oasis I kept is the second one here, and there is some yellow to it visible in the pics of just the two kindles, but not nearly as awful as the first one shown.


Yeah, i did that with the Voyage (flipping it upside down) and it bothered me too much so i ditched it. Happens with the Oasis too but less noticeable for me. I hold it with my right hand and in most lighting conditions, the lighting problems are minimal for me.


----------



## ryanpfw

Difference being the Oasis is meant to be flipped so it impacts usability.  I never need to flip the Voyage.


----------



## northofdivision

ryanpfw said:


> Difference being the Oasis is meant to be flipped so it impacts usability. I never need to flip the Voyage.


Haha. Indeed.


----------



## Geoffrey

I just got my Oasis and opened it up.  Once I figured out how to turn off all that recommendation and reading list clutter from the home page, I don't hate it.    

It's teeny and the charger is on the wrong side.  I'm not sure what I think about having buttons on the side bar as I was forever accidentally turning pages on my earlier kindles - we'll see.  They're on the right side I may not even notice since I'm left handed and usually hold my PW in my left hand.  Time to load books on it and see what I think after using it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> Difference being the Oasis is meant to be flipped so it impacts usability. I never need to flip the Voyage.


You don't HAVE to flip the Oasis if you don't want to. I rarely flip mine. Mostly, I read with my left hand and keep the buttons on that side. The 10% of the time that I read wth my right hand, I tap the screen to change pages and don't flip. Works fine as I'm mostly advancing pages, not going backwards, so a tap anywhere advances the page, easy peasy.

Betsy


----------



## cheeseisgood

My first impression: Oh my!

The Oasis itself is nice... SUPER nice! But I think I may be MORE in love with the cover (walnut)! I love, love, love the feel and color of it! The word "premium" doesn't even begin to do it justice. Weird. I never thought I'd be so excited about a piece of leather.

Ok. Back to reading (with an occasional schoolgirl giggle).


----------



## northofdivision

cheeseisgood said:


> My first impression: Oh my!
> 
> The Oasis itself is nice... SUPER nice! But I think I may be MORE in love with the cover (walnut)! I love, love, love the feel and color of it! The word "premium" doesn't even begin to do it justice. Weird. I never thought I'd be so excited about a piece of leather.


Just saw the Walnut cover at my coffeehouse. It's a very nice looking cover. The woman and I were at the counter and bonded over our new Oasis'. She was in her 70's and it was her first piece of electronic hardware. Pretty awesome place to start.


----------



## Muddypawz

northofdivision said:


> Just saw the Walnut cover at my coffeehouse. It's a very nice looking cover. The woman and I were at the counter and bonded over our new Oasis'. She was in her 70's and it was her first piece of electronic hardware. Pretty awesome place to start.


Good for her! Reminds me of my grandmother who sewed all her life and bought her first serger (specialty sewing machine) at the age of 82, when I bought mine. We had such fun going to the serger class together and coming up with uses for our new "toy". Wonderful memories for me. She also loved reading and was adventurous so I know she absolutely would have had a Kindle. I do miss her.


----------



## Geoffrey

Now that I'm done being whiny, I discovered that the buttons flip when the Oasis flips.  Right handed or Left handed the top button is forward and I'm a happy boy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geoffrey said:


> Now that I'm done being whiny, I discovered that the buttons flip when the Oasis flips. Right handed or Left handed the top button is forward and I'm a happy boy.


You should have read the thread first -- we all knew that.  

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## Muddypawz

Geoffrey said:


> Now that I'm done being whiny, I discovered that the buttons flip when the Oasis flips. Right handed or Left handed the top button is forward and I'm a happy boy.


LOL.....so glad you're happy now, Geoffrey. You do also realize that those buttons can be reversed, right?


----------



## Koi

Mine arrived today.  First impression?  I'm head-over-heels in love.  My son held it a bit, and for his hands, its a shade too small for his comfort, though he likes it.  He'd not want to spring for one when the PW fits his hand size more comfortably.  

There are light cones- but they're the size of the moon in person's thumbnail, and if I'm reading, they're 'invisible' to my attention-  the same way big flecks of husks and such in a pulp paper book always were.  

That off the docket-  this thing is adorable!  I'm giddy with delight.  Just holding it is silly-fun.  I loved the KK, but the buttons gave my fingers micro-pinches at the hinge, and I'd be so sore after reading for a while.  I was never one that longed for buttons.  But I'm tickled breathless by having them now, on this device.  

Such fun all-round!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> Now that I'm done being whiny, I discovered that the buttons flip when the Oasis flips. Right handed or Left handed the top button is forward and I'm a happy boy.


If only you could have found a Kindle forum where you could have asked questions....


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Koi said:


> Mine arrived today. First impression? I'm head-over-heels in love. My son held it a bit, and for his hands, its a shade too small for his comfort, though he likes it. He'd not want to spring for one when the PW fits his hand size more comfortably.
> 
> There are light cones- but they're the size of the moon in person's thumbnail, and if I'm reading, they're 'invisible' to my attention- the same way big flecks of husks and such in a pulp paper book always were.
> 
> That off the docket- this thing is adorable! I'm giddy with delight. Just holding it is silly-fun. I loved the KK, but the buttons gave my fingers micro-pinches at the hinge, and I'd be so sore after reading for a while. I was never one that longed for buttons. But I'm tickled breathless by having them now, on this device.
> 
> Such fun all-round!


Yay--kind of how I feel about it!

Betsy


----------



## Koi

I think the page turns via touch are much much snappier than on my original PW.  Turning pages via button is very reliable and brisk, but the touch way is highly responsive too.    My cat has figured this out.  I'm trying to spend the day reading and he's interfering.


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If only you could have found a Kindle forum where you could have asked questions....
> 
> 
> Betsy


The Shade! I was too busy being disappointed that I wasn't one one the chosen ones whose ship dates was moved up to read up about the good things. Learning the upside will ruin a good pout.

Besides, that's not how I learn how to use gadgets ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> Besides, that's not how I learn how to use gadgets ....


Shhhhh..... It's what we do here--don't suggest that one can figure things out on one's own, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## CozyMama

Koi said:


> I think the page turns via touch are much much snappier than on my original PW. Turning pages via button is very reliable and brisk, but the touch way is highly responsive too. My cat has figured this out. I'm trying to spend the day reading and he's interfering.


I love that your cat has figured out how to turn the pages! I'm sure that isn't much fun for you, but it sounds adorable.


----------



## Geoffrey

But, when it's said and done, I do like the Oasis although I'm indifferent about the cover and it's about as small as Amazon can go without men looking freakishly large holding the things ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Geoffrey!

Betsy


----------



## Koi

CozyMama, you should have seen how many batteries we went through when the cat figured out how to turn on the motion-sensor LED hall light by sticking a paw under the door.... 

I do not remember going through all these never-ending 'helpful' pop-ups every time I bump or purposefully touch a previously untouched button.  Must be the newest software.  I would like to see an 'opt-out' choice on every new kindle when first opening it out of the box, to skip the tutorial tat and the little 'hey, do you want to?'-type info.  I thought I'd probably hit them all by now, but 51% into a large novel, I just triggered another one.  Having to wade through it when I first opened this Oasis yesterday left me vexed, and each time I do a new action and one pops up, I'm peeved yet anew.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Koi said:


> CozyMama, you should have seen how many batteries we went through when the cat figured out how to turn on the motion-sensor LED hall light by sticking a paw under the door....
> 
> I do not remember going through all these never-ending 'helpful' pop-ups every time I bump or purposefully touch a previously untouched button. Must be the newest software. I would like to see an 'opt-out' choice on every new kindle when first opening it out of the box, to skip the tutorial tat and the little 'hey, do you want to?'-type info. I thought I'd probably hit them all by now, but 51% into a large novel, I just triggered another one. Having to wade through it when I first opened this Oasis yesterday left me vexed, and each time I do a new action and one pops up, I'm peeved yet anew.


I suggest submitting it as a suggestion to [email protected] (Betsy will correct me if that's not the right address.) It doesn't really bother me but it would be a good idea if the first thing that popped up was a question about whether or not you actually WANT the tutorial and such info pop-ups.


----------



## Koi

I dun sent 'em the suggestion!  Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Koi said:


> CozyMama, you should have seen how many batteries we went through when the cat figured out how to turn on the motion-sensor LED hall light by sticking a paw under the door....
> 
> I do not remember going through all these never-ending 'helpful' pop-ups every time I bump or purposefully touch a previously untouched button. Must be the newest software. I would like to see an 'opt-out' choice on every new kindle when first opening it out of the box, to skip the tutorial tat and the little 'hey, do you want to?'-type info. I thought I'd probably hit them all by now, but 51% into a large novel, I just triggered another one. Having to wade through it when I first opened this Oasis yesterday left me vexed, and each time I do a new action and one pops up, I'm peeved yet anew.


?

I can't recall getting any popups?

But I agree, I've often wished for an opt out on the tutorial. Doesn't bother me so much on a new device, but I've been known to reset devices in testing and it gets tiresome...

Betsy


----------



## Koi

I don't recall ever having gotten them before, either, and I've searched the settings menus but found nothing different.  

Examples are, when I looked up a word, I got a pop-up asking if I knew what Word Wise was, and it offered me the way to navigate to go turn that on.  I bumped 'share' and it gave me a pop-up about what that entails.  Those just today, so I mostly remember them.  Yesterday when I first started reading it was a nightmare of pop-ups.  I hope its over now.  In pique, I've tapped and touched every possible combination of things to try to trigger any and get them over with.  So far, so good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Koi said:


> I don't recall ever having gotten them before, either, and I've searched the settings menus but found nothing different.
> 
> Examples are, when I looked up a word, I got a pop-up asking if I knew what Word Wise was, and it offered me the way to navigate to go turn that on. I bumped 'share' and it gave me a pop-up about what that entails. Those just today, so I mostly remember them. Yesterday when I first started reading it was a nightmare of pop-ups. I hope its over now. In pique, I've tapped and touched every possible combination of things to try to trigger any and get them over with. So far, so good!


Hmmm....I think I might have gotten the Word Wise one. I haven't shared anything yet, though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....I think I might have gotten the Word Wise one. I haven't shared anything yet, though.
> 
> Betsy


When I got the thing, the first thing I did was go to settings and turn off everything except 'about this book' in the 'reading options' part of the menu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I got the thing, the first thing I did was go to settings and turn off everything except 'about this book' in the 'reading options' part of the menu.


Yeah, I forgot to do that. Too busy reading. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I got those same popup thingies on my Oasis. Anything new I did prompted one of those. Just once, but still.That is in addition to the first help thingy you go through. 
those things had nothing to do with the things you can turn off in settings though.


----------



## larryb52

this is a second , first opinion as my first Oasis went back, this one has some minor lighting issues at the top but overall I think its ok. I'm a bit of over zealous on making sure its perfect   and I need to work on that as nothing on life is. The reader IMO is the best Amazon has released and I thrilled with the reading experience...The battery is still an unknown but I have faith that amazon if need be will put up a software patch if need be...I have plenty of good books so back at it...


----------



## NightReader

I got mine yesterday (wifi only/walnut cover/no SO) and it is beautiful. It is light and easy to hold, in the cover or out.  

I can see why the walnut cover is a love or hate it sort of thing.  I love that it is soft and feels nice, but mine also has a couple of little marks that look like scratches.  If I was a perfectionist, it would bug me.  But, I'm not the sort of person who is usually bugged by things like that.

My screen appears to be really good.  I can tell where the lights come from, but they don't put out real shadow cones, so I'm happy with that.  If the screen color varies from left to right, I haven't been able to see it so far.  It's a nice, color temp...not really yellow and not really blue.  If I hold the reader at a ridiculous angle, I can see a mark in the light guide, but it is invisible at normal viewing angles.

So, I'm declaring the screen nearly perfect under normal reading conditions.*

I thought I charged the batteries to 100% before I started reading last night, but I didn't check.  By 3 a.m., the cover was under 50%.  That surprised me. Today, I KNOW it is at 100% for both batteries, so I'll see if they run down quickly.  That might be an issue.

And, to the most important part:  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the buttons!  I can read without having to swipe multiple times to turn a page again.  YAY!  I did swap so that the forward button is the bottom one because that's where my thumb naturally rests.  I really like the feel of the button.  The page turns are nice and quick. And, I didn't notice any ghosting between refreshes. 

I'm already looking for a decalgirl decal to protect the back.  (Yeah, that's it "for protection", not just because I want to dress it up.)

So, unless the battery is bad, or it just ups and dies on me, I think it's a keeper.

*As a point of reference, I have been very picky about screens in the past.  I gave away my first Paperwhite because the screen was horribly blotchy and I debated sending it back for too long.  I still have my PW2 because it has a good clean screen with a fairly blue color temp.  I also sent back a Voyage that had the color shift from top to bottom, but I sent it back because the right page press didn't work (so I didn't ever make up my mind as to whether that was a deal breaker).  And, I returned a PW3 because the screen was actually crooked, so each line read "up hill", which sort of tricks your eye into trying to read the same line over and over.  That one was strange.  So, if the screen was terrible, I am a person who would notice.  But, I don't think I'm overly picky either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NightReader--

Glad you're enjoying your Oasis!!!!

The battery in the cover will always go down faster than the device itself, as it recharges the device on the go.  Periodically, I take my cover off and read nekkid and then put the cover on so that it can charge the device up.  You'll find a system that works for you!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

NightReader said:


> I got mine yesterday (wifi only/walnut cover/no SO) and it is beautiful. It is light and easy to hold, in the cover or out.
> 
> I can see why the walnut cover is a love or hate it sort of thing. I love that it is soft and feels nice, but mine also has a couple of little marks that look like scratches. If I was a perfectionist, it would bug me. But, I'm not the sort of person who is usually bugged by things like that.


I have the walnut cover - have you tried rubbing out those "scratches" with your finger? Mine gets those all the time, but when I rub at them with my finger they disappear. It's the weirdest thing - the marks turn a weird light color until I rub at them, then they're gone. It's almost like it was some kind of chemical reaction that causes the marks. Eventually I'm sure there will be some permanent scratches but it looks like it's going to age well.


----------



## NightReader

I played again yesterday and the battery life was much more reasonable.  I think the batteries ended at something like 95% and 93%, so maybe the first day was just indexing or something.

On the walnut cover, Meemo is right.  I can rub out the little marks that look like scratches.  Then, later, there will be other ones and I have no real idea where they come from.  I also think the walnut will age well because it does feel like a good leather.  I'm sure the leather will outlast the electronics by a considerable margin, so no worries about the cover.


----------



## CozyMama

All you folks who have gotten replacements, did you receive brand new models? What I mean is were they in the same type of boxes they came in originally? I got my replacement but it is just sort of shrink wrapped and in a plain brown box. There is a label on the box that says refurbished. The customer service rep said it would say that on the order information but that it is really new. I am not okay with it being refurbished, so I am just wondering how the rest of you received your replacements. It arrived much earlier than he thought it would. They "found" some somewhere. That makes me wonder about the refurbished thing even more.


----------



## Kathy

CozyMama said:


> All you folks who have gotten replacements, did you receive brand new models? What I mean is were they in the same type of boxes they came in originally? I got my replacement but it is just sort of shrink wrapped and in a plain brown box. There is a label on the box that says refurbished. The customer service rep said it would say that on the order information but that it is really new. I am not okay with it being refurbished, so I am just wondering how the rest of you received your replacements. It arrived much earlier than he thought it would. They "found" some somewhere. That makes me wonder about the refurbished thing even more.


Mine was in the same type of box as my first one and did not say refurbished. I would be surprised if they already had refurbished ones though. It seems a little soon unless they had some returned that weren't lefectived and just returned because they didn't like it.


----------



## skyblue

Kathy said:


> Mine was in the same type of box as my first one and did not say refurbished. I would be surprised if they already had refurbished ones though. It seems a little soon unless they had some returned that weren't lefectived and just returned because they didn't like it.


I don't trust Amazon when it comes to returns. When I had an issue with my Fire, Amazon replaced it with a refurbished Kindle which quickly failed. Four refurb replacements later and no satisfaction caused me to give up on the Fire. I am happily reading on my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've had returns twice--one eInk, one Fire.  Both replacements were fine.  Getting a refurb, and it does sound like that's what you got CozyMama, isn't right for a device this new.  I'd call and ask for a supervisor.

Betsy


----------



## NightReader

This early, I would suspect it isn't a refurb but was probably a quality control tested device or just a testing unit.  I would check it out. It might be nicer than average.  

Then again, even if it is a return it could be fine. At the price of the Oasis, I'm guessing there are a fair number of buyers remorse related returns.


----------



## Kathy

When the sun fade issue was on the Kindle3 I believe, they kept sending me refurbished ones. I had to return them 4 or 5 times. I finally got upset and when I talked to a supervisor I was finally able to get a new one. The Oasis hasn't been out long enough for anyone to get a refurbished one and if that is the case I would not accept it.


----------



## katy32

First impressions
It's tiny, I was not expecting a big size difference but I like it
Mine has some scallop lighting but either my eyes are adjusting or it is improving with use. 
I feel like the page turn buttons are reversed, is there a way to make the bottom one page forward instead of back? 
Charging now. 
Glad I got the merlot cover, I think I would have been disappointed with the black.


----------



## Atunah

katy32 said:


> First impressions
> It's tiny, I was not expecting a big size difference but I like it
> Mine has some scallop lighting but either my eyes are adjusting or it is improving with use.
> I feel like the page turn buttons are reversed, is there a way to make the bottom one page forward instead of back?
> Charging now.
> Glad I got the merlot cover, I think I would have been disappointed with the black.


You can flip around the buttons in settings-reading options.


----------



## crebel

katy32 said:


> First impressions
> It's tiny, I was not expecting a big size difference but I like it
> Mine has some scallop lighting but either my eyes are adjusting or it is improving with use.
> I feel like the page turn buttons are reversed, is there a way to make the bottom one page forward instead of back?
> Charging now.
> Glad I got the merlot cover, I think I would have been disappointed with the black.


From Betsy way back in this thread:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I changed the button order--easy enough to do--to have "next page" on the bottom and "last page" on the top.
> 
> Settings > Reading Options > Page Turn Buttons > Default | Reverse
> 
> Betsy


----------



## katy32

crebel said:


> From Betsy way back in this thread:


Many thanks! I was going to search for this tonight when I had more time! Now I don't have to! I assumed there was a way to do it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Atunah and Chris!  I was out to dinner.  Glad you're enjoying your new Oasis!

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

Finally got mine a few days ago, Monday (Merlot, 3G, SO). The only thing that bothers me a little is that the fonts seem a little washed out, the fonts on my voyage seem darker! Otherwise, I love it so far!


----------



## CozyMama

Thanks to everyone who answered my question about getting a refurbished replacement. After taking it out of the package (which I wasn't going to do) I discovered it has the same light scallops as my original Oasis. So I am going to return it. Not sure what I am going to do about getting another replacement. I may just return them both and start over with a reorder or go back to reading on the good old KK!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know!

As for the scallops, are they visible at the light you usually read at?  Mine had them at full brightness, but I never read at full brightness....

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

I rec'd my Oasis 3G Merlot cover this afternoon.  I set it up and charged it to 100%.  I have been reading on it for awhile now and this one is a lot better than the first one I returned.  The scallops are barely noticeable when set at 16 which is bright.  I have to really look for them.  At 11-12, which is where I will usually read, I don't notice them at all.  I do notice a shadow on part of the screen, but that is from my hand.  When I read on my Voyage, I would hold it mainly on the bottom where the bezel was wider.  I think I'll get used to that.  I will have to try holding it different ways.  All in all I am much happier with this one.  I want to see how it looks at night and on a sunny day (cloudy today), but it looks like a keeper.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I ended up sending my second Oasis back and canceling the replacement order that Amazon had made. I did use it exclusively for about 2 weeks. The only that bothered me about it was that it was too narrow at the bottom edge. I couldn't just let it sit on my chest and read with my bifocals tilted down a little. I had to pretty much tilt my glasses a LOT, to the point they were barely on my ears. Or I had to hold it up to see. And, since I primarily read at night and/or laying down, this is a big deal.  (Which, I guess was one of the reasons my first Oasis was returned.) Other than the dead pixel at the bottom, everything else was good on it. 99.99% scallop free, crisper text than the first one, etc.  I'm definitely not going to bash the Oasis though. Those buttons... ooooh... those glorious REAL buttons!!    So hopefully someone else will be getting a black wi-fi Oasis sooner since my replacement was canceled.

My perfect Voyage was happy to come out of the drawer.


----------



## nikkidog

KimberlyinMN said:


> I ended up sending my second Oasis back and canceling the replacement order that Amazon had made. I did use it exclusively for about 2 weeks. The only that bothered me about it was that it was too narrow at the bottom edge. I couldn't just let it sit on my chest and read with my bifocals tilted down a little. I had to pretty much tilt my glasses a LOT, to the point they were barely on my ears. Or I had to hold it up to see. And, since I primarily read at night and/or laying down, this is a big deal. (Which, I guess was one of the reasons my first Oasis was returned.) Other than the dead pixel at the bottom, everything else was good on it. 99.99% scallop free, crisper text than the first one, etc. I'm definitely not going to bash the Oasis though. Those buttons... ooooh... those glorious REAL buttons!!  So hopefully someone else will be getting a black wi-fi Oasis sooner since my replacement was canceled.
> 
> My perfect Voyage was happy to come out of the drawer.


That's a good point. I am retired so I read pretty much read off and on thru out the day, however, I do read every night when I go to bed. I didn't think about bifocals. I'll have to see how that goes. I am keeping my Voyage for a back-up. I love my Voyage and hope to love the Oasis too.


----------



## ShinyTop

I received my third Kindle today, one wifi for me, one 3g for my son and now a 3g for me.  My first Kindle's screen was nearly perfect, could only find one cone if I looked for it.  My son said his Kindle is fine.  My Kindle I received today is perfect as far as I can tell.  Cannot see and cones or color shift.  I am apparently very lucky with Kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those who read with their Kindle on their chest, is choosing to read in landscape mode an option?  (In a book, tap on top menu > Aa > Page > and choose the right Orientation picture, which is landscape.) 

You could then put the wider bezel, with the buttons, at the bottom.  And then use the buttons to turn pages OR use the touch screen.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I have no-line bifocals, but I use cheapo drugstore readers for reading in bed at night. For some reason those work better for me for reading in a dark room. I don't read laying down though - even if i wake up at o-dark-30 and can't get back to sleep, I'll sit up in bed to read for a while. And I usually use a squishy pillow (filled with those microbeads) to prop my Kindle on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can't lie on my back--it causes great pain.  So I lie on my side and use the cover as a tent stand and read sideways  with the book in portrait mode.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have line bifocals. I could not read laying down with any kindle on my chest. My neck would hurt bad after a while as I would have to constantly tilt down. Chin on neck is not good for me. I have to hold my kindles up. I can't lay on my side because it puts pressure on my glasses and I can't stand that, or I would do that. I don't read for very long in bed though, I fall asleep after 20-30 minutes tops.   But its good to have those few minutes to wind down. 

Even if I have to re-read the last few pages again the next day as I can't remember anything.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I have a very moldable pillow that I can adjust to completely support my head (so it can't move side-to-side) when I'm reading. I don't have to put my tilt my head/neck to read laying down. I can sleep comfortably this way too. Total neck/head support. Although if I didn't have my pillow, I thinking reading would be uncomfortable without holding the Kindle up. And... perhaps my "chest" is a little higher anyhow.  (Jessica Rabbit anyone?) 

I agree though, I can't read on my side due to the pressure on my glasses. I also don't like to use "props" when reading because that just leads to clutter when I'm not reading. (Where do I put the Kindle pillow?) Also, regarding using the Oasis in horizontal mode.. I tried that but then the buttons aren't accessed as easily - and if I have to use a touch screen, then I might as well use any touch screen Kindle. Picky, picky!!   

I want a Kindle like the first touch screen with the buttons on either side but having a front light and better resolution. I can't remember if that was maybe the K3? Ah... that was a nice model.  I should have kept that. I suppose I could ask my best friend to give it back to me. She doesn't even use it. "I like books with paper pages."  Well... how can you say that if you haven't even attempted to use a Kindle? My dad used to say the same thing until he got a Kindle. Now he says that he can have all of his books on his Kindle and it still only weighs a few ounces!

I seriously don't know if I could go back to reading paper books unless I absolutely HAD to. And.. the only fictional books I have are the Harry Potter hardcover set... and my favorite Mr. Ed book from my grandma's house.


----------



## nikkidog

I can't read on my side either.  I have tried and it either pushes on my glasses   or is out of focus.  I do read on my back.  I roll up my pillow sham (which doesn't fit on my pillow because the pillow is to big) and place it under the small of my back.  When I'm done reading I just toss the sham to the bottom of the bed.  I do balance the kindle on my stomach most of the time.  I have the graduated lense (no line) so I just put where it comes into focus.  I also hold it up to read sometimes.  Tried this with the oasis last night and it it very nice and light weight.  The only problem I had was shadow on the screen due to the lamp by my bed.  I found if I held the Oasis with the thick side away from the light it helped a lot.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My near vision is good enough still that I don't have to use glasses to read and so I don't when reading in bed. I read in bed both ways - sometimes with the Kindle on my chest and sometimes on my side with it on the mattress.

So - the Oasis.

I'm a bit disappointed in the color of the Merlot cover. Not that I don't like it, I do, and my instinct is to go for conservative colors like that. However, for some reason when I got my PW I got the orange cover, and I found that a bright cover really helps me find the thing when I've drifted around with it in my hand and laid it down somewhere without paying attention to where. For that reason a brighter red would be nice, but as I said I like the color well enough and I certainly know the black or brown wouldn't be better for finding. Also my K3 is in a black cover, and my Kobo in brown (Voyage in light purple).

I've read with every Kindle in the cover and while I held the Oasis naked for a while when first setting it up it gave me no urge to change my ways. With the cover it's slightly lighter (heft test) than the Voyage in its light 3d party cover.

My screen is either perfect or I'm just too oblivious to see that it's not. It came set at 18, and I'll use that setting for reading in a room with lights on. I kicked it all the way up and still couldn't see the infamous cones. Read in bed last night at 8, and I can see slight shadows if I turn it on its side and stare into the bezel where the lights are, but since I'll probably never do that again, it doesn't matter. The shadows aren't visible looking at the screen set at 8 or 9 at normal reading orientation.

The screen has more of a cream look to it than the blue-white of the Voyage, and I prefer it. Maybe if I sat the two side by side I'd find the fonts on the Oasis aren't as whatever, but I'm not going to do that. Just reading on it, I love the screen and the fonts appear crisp. It came set to Bookerly, and I'll leave it there.

I love, love, love the real buttons. I do wish they were on both sides like the good old days, but these will do, thank you.

The battery is still to be determined. When I took both the Oasis and the Voyage to the library yesterday, thinking they might update if exposed to wifi (only the Voyage updated), to 5.7.4 and I don't see dots), the battery on the Oasis seemed to go down awfully fast considering all I did was tinker with the settings. When I read for 4+ hours last night, it did very well. Don't remember the final figures but I think device was in the 90's and cover maybe high 80s.

What I need to see is if the battery can sustain one of those marathon reading sessions when I get hooked and read right through the night. I've never had a Kindle where I didn't have to finish such a session with the thing plugged in. If the Oasis can handle it without plugging in for the last hours, it's a keeper. Since by coming early, the Oasis has come at a time when I'm finishing up one of my own books, I can't indulge in such a reading session right now, but will make sure to do that in the 30-day period.

The only negative so far is that switching from Downloaded to All is a pain and takes "tapping," which turns into "whacking" with impatience many times. I have this on my Voyage occasionally, but never consistently on one feature. I've thought about a reset to see if that helps but haven't done it yet. From the Oasis User's Guide, which I actually skimmed through, first time since K1, it sounds as if My Library should bring up the same thing as All, but it does nothing on either the Oasis or Voyage. Does My Library work for anyone? What is it supposed to do? Does it require wifi (although I tried it at the library and it did nothing there either).


----------



## Atunah

My Library brings up the first page of whatever comes after the home page. So I have it set at ALL right now and if I am on home view with the reading lists and all, I hit library and it gets me to the page with all. From home view I can also just page one to the right and get to the same thing. My Library is just the regular listing of your books, depending on how you have it set. It works the same for me if I have wifi on or off. 

My Oasis is verra touch sensitive, more so than my Voyage. I swear I can put my finger there and the fibers of my skin can activate the touch its so sensitive. Its my most sensitive of any of my touch devices. Which for me is a good thing as I am a bit touch challenged and tend to have to peck and peck and peck to get anything done. 

Like on my Voyage, changing the time left on the bottom left can take a certain way of touching, or a slight swipe up works best. On my Oasis, I just barely set my finger there and it changes. 
It likes my touch.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

P.S. Back to the cover - I'm one of those who likes a fliptop cover, although I sent the Origami cover for the Voyage back. Since the only 3d party fliptops for the Voyage at that time had the Voyage inside a frame to hold it, and I didn't like putting edges back on the bezel, I made my own by gluing part of a Fintie book style cover that held the Voyage in plastic corners to the back of a fliptop.

I don't like holding the Kindle. When I do have to hold it, I like holding the back of a tripod fliptop where I can get a hand inside from either side better than a book style case folded back. In a chair I sit it on my leg, in bed on a shelf of covers on my chest or sideways on the mattress. So I want to be able to do that and will be looking into some of the stands posted. If none work on soft surfaces, I'll be back to creative destruction to make something, a stand this time obviously, not a whole case.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, Atunah.

How do you set My Library? I've looked a bit and couldn't find anything. Also my Home page set on Downloaded is one page and I can't page anywhere. Do you suppose it's because I have mine set to List view?


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Thanks, Atunah.
> 
> How do you set My Library? I've looked a bit and couldn't find anything. Also my Home page set on Downloaded is one page and I can't page anywhere. Do you suppose it's because I have mine set to List view?


Do you even have your home view turned on? The one with the covers and reading lists? If you didn't have that the My LIbrary wouldn't do anything as you are already seeing the page you would when going to My Library. The list is the library.

Do you have enough items downloaded to have more than one page? I have about 10 pages in downloaded and can use the buttons to page through those. Its set on list right now too for me.


----------



## nikkidog

ellenoc said:


> Thanks, Atunah.
> 
> How do you set My Library? I've looked a bit and couldn't find anything. Also my Home page set on Downloaded is one page and I can't page anywhere. Do you suppose it's because I have mine set to List view?


When I go into my library ( top left corner of home page) it will show me all of the books I have downloaded and in the cloud on All. Downloaded only shows the actual books you have downloaded to your device. The only thing on download on your new Oasis will be the user guide. You will have to download the books you want to your new device. I have the 3g but did the download via wifi. I didn't try to download everything at once, just a few books I haven't read yet. I'm going to download the rest of the books as needed.

I wonder if I remove each book from the device after I read it and keep the downloaded books at a minimum of it will make a difference in the speed or performance?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Do you even have your home view turned on? The one with the covers and reading lists? If you didn't have that the My LIbrary wouldn't do anything as you are already seeing the page you would when going to My Library. The list is the library.


No, as I said I have List view on my Home page. That's the option where you see the old view of a list of titles and don't see covers. I only have 3G and don't want to wait while a bunch of covers come through. Also I just plain don't like the clutter. For the same reason, my Downloaded is one page. I never have a big TBR list. I download something, read it, and delete it. Sometimes I have an extra book waiting or a couple of samples, but rarely enough to use more than one page.

If I'd have to switch to the clutter to have My Library work, I guess I'll do without, although My Reading List does work - it shows covers of samples I downloaded, including ones not current in Downloaded.


----------



## Atunah

I think I am still slightly confused, gimme a second and I put a couple of screen shots up for home view and where I go once I hit My Library.

So from this home view I click My Library top left. Same idea if I use the menu on right for My library









Once I hit My Library I am here









Which is the same as if I just had gone one page to the right with buttons or swipe. So I don't see much of a use for the "My Library" thing. There is nothing for you to clean up, that is what it is. Your list of items.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Okay, my Home screen looks different because I keep it in List view and I have recommendations turned off. I switched so my Home screen would look like yours, and when I did that, then My Library does switch to what is basically the List view. Maybe I'll play with it some more, but in the end I'll stll probably turn off the Recommendations view. The recommendations show up any time I go to the Kindle Store and that's quite enough, thank you. Also at the moment I have SO on mine, so I see all that. I swore when I bought this thing I'd live with the SO for months rather than pay to get rid of them, but I'm already wavering. It's the swipe to wake up rather than just wake up instantly that bugs me most, a little thing, but then so is the one drop of water on the forehead that keeps up until the victim goes crazy.

Anyway, thanks for helping me figure it out.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Okay, my Home screen looks different because I keep it in List view and I have recommendations turned off. I switched so my Home screen would look like yours, and when I did that, then My Library does switch to what is basically the List view. Maybe I'll play with it some more, but in the end I'll stll probably turn off the Recommendations view. The recommendations show up any time I go to the Kindle Store and that's quite enough, thank you. Also at the moment I have SO on mine, so I see all that. I swore when I bought this thing I'd live with the SO for months rather than pay to get rid of them, but I'm already wavering. It's the swipe to wake up rather than just wake up instantly that bugs me most, a little thing, but then so is the one drop of water on the forehead that keeps up until the victim goes crazy.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for helping me figure it out.


Anytime Ellen. I already turned off SO on my Oasis. I waited just long enough to make sure I like the device and the screen and off it went. I had it off on my Voyage and I want to not have the swipe. I just want to go straight to my books and not have the banner on home screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> My near vision is good enough still that I don't have to use glasses to read and so I don't when reading in bed. I read in bed both ways - sometimes with the Kindle on my chest and sometimes on my side with it on the mattress.


Yeah--I don't wear glasses to read (I actually am nearsighted, but lately I don't wear glasses in the house unless I really want to see clearly something on TV) so reading on my side isn't a problem. Although I don't think it would be with the wire-rim glasses I wear anyway.



ellenoc said:


> The only negative so far is that switching from Downloaded to All is a pain and takes "tapping," which turns into "whacking" with impatience many times. I have this on my Voyage occasionally, but never consistently on one feature. I've thought about a reset to see if that helps but haven't done it yet. From the Oasis User's Guide, which I actually skimmed through, first time since K1, it sounds as if My Library should bring up the same thing as All, but it does nothing on either the Oasis or Voyage. Does My Library work for anyone? What is it supposed to do? Does it require wifi (although I tried it at the library and it did nothing there either).





ellenoc said:


> No, as I said I have List view on my Home page. That's the option where you see the old view of a list of titles and don't see covers. I only have 3G and don't want to wait while a bunch of covers come through. Also I just plain don't like the clutter. For the same reason, my Downloaded is one page. I never have a big TBR list. I download something, read it, and delete it. Sometimes I have an extra book waiting or a couple of samples, but rarely enough to use more than one page.


As Atunah said (nice screenshots! The cover of the one you're reading looks great in black and white!), "My Library" only shows up if you have Home View turned on. (EDIT: while I was testing and typing, I see you checked...)

If you do have "Home View" turned on (see below), Clicking My Library will show you either Downloaded or All based on what you last used to view your library. If I have Downloaded selected and hit the home icon, I'm returned to the Home View Page. If I then select My Library (or hit the next page button), I'll see Downloaded. If I switch to ALL, go Home and then hit My Library, I'll see ALL.

Menu > Settings > Device Options > Personalize Your Kindle > Advanced Options > Home Screen View *On|Off*

For me, switching between All and Download takes the slightest of touches. I can tell when I've touched in the right place because "All" is highlighted with a black rectangle. If the device is already on "All," nothing will happen of course. If you have books in collections, as I do, the screen won't change much but I can tell whether I'm looking at "all" or "downloaded" because the current selection is in bold face.

You might try touching a bit in the vicinity of ALL to see if your device is mis-calibrated.

I keep my downloaded to one page with seven collections on it. Currently, I have 73 books on the Kindle. One reason I got a Kindle was to have a library with me at all times. We're going to be staying at a friend's house in Maine for a week with no WiFi (shudders) and I may download a few more books before we go. 

I used to keep the current book I'm reading out of the collections so I could find it easily, but now the Home View does that for me, so all books go into one of the seven collections as soon as they are downloaded.

Betsy


----------



## Midrilind

Hello, all!

Longtime lurker here, but this is actually my first post. 

My new Oasis arrived a couple of weeks ago, but I started to read on it only yesterday. I like it very much. It's the first Kindle I can read without the cover (all the others have been too uncomfortable to hold naked. Of course, I'm a clumsy person too  ). It's also the first Kindle I really like to use in the landscape mode, and I found I actually prefer it to the portrait (I tend to hold my Kindles by the bottom edge and the Oasis in the landscape mode is ideally suited for this). 

The screen is very good. In a dark room or if I turn the brightness up, it's somewhat unevenly lighted and there are those dreaded shadow cones, but in my normal reading conditions they're not visible, so I'm fine with them. The text is a bit less black when compared side-by-side with the Voyage, but otherwise I don't notice the difference, so I'm fine with that too.  The contrast is plenty good for me (I've always used the Helvetica font on all my Kindles).

The page turn buttons are not that much better than the page press sensors on the Voyage IMHO, both will do the job. I absolutely dislike using the touchscreen to turn pages, so they're both a must-have for me.

Nothing much to say about the battery so far. It hasn't particularly drained during reading, but then I'm not a particularly fast reader.

All in all, I'm going to alternate between the Oasis and the Voyage. They're both excellent readers and I love them both.


----------



## amyberta

I got it, but I can't put the password in, i can't get anything to come up to type it in?


----------



## amyberta

amyberta said:


> I got it, but I can't put the password in, i can't get anything to come up to type it in?


Called cs it's all set up, now I'll check it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Midrilind,

Welcome to KBoards!  Thanks for giving us your impressions!  Glad you're enjoying both your Kindles!

Amyberta--glad you got it figured out!  Enjoy!


Betsy


----------



## kschles

I had lunch with a group of friends last week. I brought along my Oasis in case I had to wait for them at the restaurant we had chosen. During the course of the meal, we were talking about our eyesight (we're all retired...such a cliche). I took out my Oasis, removed it from the cover, and passed it around for an eyesight check. I remarked that the Oasis can hold thousands of books. One of my friends took the device and said in a hushed voice "this can hold thousands of books?" He truly seemed to be in awe of the device. Since I'm so used to having a kindle, it was a nice jolt to see it through someone else's eyes. Sometimes it's nice to be reminded what a marvel the entire Kindle line is.


----------



## amyberta

I really like my Kindle Oasis. It's very light and I read with a cover, to me it's like holding a book.
I charged the battery, after a few hours the orange light was still on but it was fully charged.


----------



## Meemo

kschles said:


> I had lunch with a group of friends last week. I brought along my Oasis in case I had to wait for them at the restaurant we had chosen. During the course of the meal, we were talking about our eyesight (we're all retired...such a cliche). I took out my Oasis, removed it from the cover, and passed it around for an eyesight check. I remarked that the Oasis can hold thousands of books. One of my friends took the device and said in a hushed voice "this can hold thousands of books?" He truly seemed to be in awe of the device. Since I'm so used to having a kindle, it was a nice jolt to see it through someone else's eyes. Sometimes it's nice to be reminded what a marvel the entire Kindle line is.


True - when I first saw someone on TV talking about the Kindle (back in 200 my first thought was "It's like an iPod for books!" And immediately wanted one - took about 8 months to talk myself into spending the money, but then loved the reality of it as much as the idea. The Oasis brought back a bit of that awe and wonder for me, I think because it's so small and light.


----------



## bordercollielady

kschles said:


> I had lunch with a group of friends last week. I brought along my Oasis in case I had to wait for them at the restaurant we had chosen. During the course of the meal, we were talking about our eyesight (we're all retired...such a cliche). I took out my Oasis, removed it from the cover, and passed it around for an eyesight check. I remarked that the Oasis can hold thousands of books. One of my friends took the device and said in a hushed voice "this can hold thousands of books?" He truly seemed to be in awe of the device. Since I'm so used to having a kindle, it was a nice jolt to see it through someone else's eyes. Sometimes it's nice to be reminded what a marvel the entire Kindle line is.


I so agree.. When I first got my Kindle - I took it to an eye doctor appointment (I have glaucoma and see one every 3 mo)... showed it to my doctor - especially how to increase the font size. He was so impressed, said he would recommend it to his patients. I recall my Mom having to buy large print books and I think that is one of so many advantages of using a Kindle. Every book is a large print book!


----------



## readingril

bordercollielady said:


> Every book is a large print book!


And doesn't weigh 5 million pounds.

I remember lugging my mother's large print Bible around for her on Sunday mornings. Man that thing was heavy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> I so agree.. When I first got my Kindle - I took it to an eye doctor appointment (I have glaucoma and see one every 3 mo)... showed it to my doctor - especially how to increase the font size. He was so impressed, said he would recommend it to his patients. I recall my Mom having to buy large print books and I think that is one of so many advantages of using a Kindle. Every book is a large print book!





readingril said:


> And doesn't weigh 5 million pounds.
> 
> I remember lugging my mother's large print Bible around for her on Sunday mornings. Man that thing was heavy!


I'll third this! Shortly before my aunt died I'd given her a DX and she was THRILLED to be able to read again -- she'd not been able to in years because of macular degeneration and even the 'large print' books weren't big enough. It's pretty remarkable when you think about it!


----------



## skyblue

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll third this! Shortly before my aunt died I'd given her a DX and she was THRILLED to be able to read again -- she'd not been able to in years because of macular degeneration and even the 'large print' books weren't big enough. It's pretty remarkable when you think about it!


The ability to enlarge the print AND have a perfectly lit screen is such a huge benefit!


----------



## mistyd107

Got my oasis late yesterday. It wasn't supposed to arrive until sept 20. Haven't had a chance to use it bc I had some issues with initial set up. I have to say though I think it's going to take getting used to the small size. 
Two things that stand out to me. 
It seems kinda odd to me that my books I have downloaded to device are not showing after my collections like they do on other devices.
2. I wish it had a way to lock the screen in one position. Because of disability I have use of 1 hand so the screen constantly flipping will drive me nuts

Other than that I look forward to really trying it out today


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re showing books and collections . . . 

switch the filter toggle to COLLECTIONS from ALL ITEMS. Then be looking at ALL vs DOWNLOADED. Check that the collections you want on the device are starred.

Then go back to ALL ITEMS on the filter and make the sort by COLLECTIONS first.

That should then show first your collections and then any uncollected books. If you switch back to DOWNLOADED, you'll only see the collections that you have on your device.

re: the flipping . . . it doesn't go upside down until you turn it well past sideways -- beyond 140 degrees I'd say. And then it doesn't go to landscape vs portrait, it just goes all the way upside down -- good for when you're switching hands.


----------



## Rasputina

mistyd107 said:


> Got my oasis late yesterday. It wasn't supposed to arrive until sept 20. Haven't had a chance to use it bc I had some issues with initial set up. I have to say though I think it's going to take getting used to the small size.
> Two things that stand out to me.
> It seems kinda odd to me that my books I have downloaded to device are not showing after my collections like they do on other devices.
> 2.* I wish it had a way to lock the screen in one position. Because of disability I have use of 1 hand so the screen constantly flipping will drive me nuts
> *
> Other than that I look forward to really trying it out today


You should be able to lock the orientation of the screen. I do on my 2nd gen paperwhite. I would hope they didn't remove that feature. Check page display settings ( where you change the font size). It should be at the bottom once you navigate to the Page Display page. I don't have an Oasis, but from looking at the user manual it looks like the menu configuration is similar. Hopefully someone with an Oasis will be able to help you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Rasputina said:


> You should be able to lock the orientation of the screen. I do on my 2nd gen paperwhite. I would hope they didn't remove that feature. Check page display settings ( where you change the font size). It should be at the bottom once you navigate to the Page Display page. I don't have an Oasis, but from looking at the user manual it looks like the menu configuration is similar. Hopefully someone with an Oasis will be able to help you.


You can set the Oasis to portrait or landscape and it locks. BUT it also has a feature that it automatically flips if it gets upside down -- that way you can read one handed with either hand and switch if you need to but still have access to the buttons -- which also switch when you flip it.


----------



## Rasputina

Ann are you saying it flips even when locked into portrait mode, while inside a book? 

I know with my PW2 that it stays locked in landscape when inside a book, but switches to portrait when on the home screen, settings and library. 

I'm interested in a getting a new kindle, ( started a thread on this) but I need to know how the buttons and bevel work when in landscape.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Rasputina said:


> Ann are you saying it flips even when locked into portrait mode, while inside a book?
> 
> I know with my PW2 that it stays locked in landscape when inside a book, but switches to portrait when on the home screen, settings and library.
> 
> I'm interested in a getting a new kindle, ( started a thread on this) but I need to know how the buttons and bevel work when in landscape.


Yes. It's a feature. The buttons are only on one side. If you get tired of holding it in your left hand and flip it upside down, you can now hold it in your right hand and still access the buttons. The text flips but not, as I noted earlier, until you are well past horizontal and practically at 'upside down'.

If you have it set to landscape, the same thing would happen.

But it doesn't flip from landscape to portrait. It ONLY flips from upside right to upside down.

Whether you're in portrait or landscape, you can set the two buttons so you get to choose which one is forward and which is back.

If you're in a book using landscape, the home page stays portrait. But it'll still flip if you turn the thing upside down.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok, thanks for the explanation. I've read the user guide but it really doesn't go into that level of detail.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> re showing books and collections . . .
> 
> switch the filter toggle to COLLECTIONS from ALL ITEMS. Then be looking at ALL vs DOWNLOADED. Check that the collections you want on the device are starred.
> 
> Then go back to ALL ITEMS on the filter and make the sort by COLLECTIONS first.
> 
> That should then show first your collections and then any uncollected books. If you switch back to DOWNLOADED, you'll only see the collections that you have on your device.
> 
> re: the flipping . . . it doesn't go upside down until you turn it well past sideways -- beyond 140 degrees I'd say. And then it doesn't go to landscape vs portrait, it just goes all the way upside down -- good for when you're switching hands.


Thx Ann I will try that!! Good to know about the flipping I was holding it at odd angles while I was holding the phone in my bad hand. When he kept insisting I plug unplug ect and also insisting I not switch to speaker phone for a few seconds while I do so


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wait . . . . he didn't want you on speaker phone?  Where's the sense in that?

Sometimes the thing to do is say thank you, hang up, and then call back a bit later and talk to someone different.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> re showing books and collections . . .
> 
> switch the filter toggle to COLLECTIONS from ALL ITEMS. Then be looking at ALL vs DOWNLOADED. Check that the collections you want on the device are starred.
> 
> Then go back to ALL ITEMS on the filter and make the sort by COLLECTIONS first.
> 
> That should then show first your collections and then any uncollected books. If you switch back to DOWNLOADED, you'll only see the collections that you have on your device.
> 
> re: the flipping . . . it doesn't go upside down until you turn it well past sideways -- beyond 140 degrees I'd say. And then it doesn't go to landscape vs portrait, it just goes all the way upside down -- good for when you're switching hands.


Still not showing any books on device outside collections. Not sure what's going on. Guess it's good I keep a list of what I want to read


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mistyd107 said:


> Still not showing any books on device outside collections. Not sure what's going on. Guess it's good I keep a list of what I want to read


If all the books on the device have been collected -- even on a previous kindle -- they won't show on the home page.


----------



## Atunah

mistyd107 said:


> Still not showing any books on device outside collections. Not sure what's going on. Guess it's good I keep a list of what I want to read


I show 4 collections at the beginning and everything that is not in those 4 collections, shows afterwards. This is how I have it set. 
Left drop down I have usually at ALL, but if I only want to see whats on my Oasis, I put it at DOWNLOADED. 
Middle drop down I have at All Items. 
The right drop down I have at collections.

The middle drop down also has a collections settings, but you don't want that one. You want the right drop down on collections to see books outside of collections.

If there are items that were sideloaded, not through amazon, then one has to have it on DOWNLOADED for those to show. ALL only shows cloud and stuff on device from Amazon.

You do have to first add collections to a new device for any of that to work. To do that you set the left drop down to all and the middle to collections. Then hold and "Add to downloaded" to make them show up on the Oasis in the other views.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wait . . . . he didn't want you on speaker phone? Where's the sense in that?
> 
> Sometimes the thing to do is say thank you, hang up, and then call back a bit later and talk to someone different.


No he didn't and this is AFTER I explained I have good use of one hand. I tried calling back a couple times. They were all just as helpful lol although they were nicer about it. If not a little confusing bc they all said a new kindle most of the time needs to charge 30 minutes to an hour before using.
I'm not sure who is right but atleast I got that response 3 times lol


----------



## mistyd107

Atunah said:


> I show 4 collections at the beginning and everything that is not in those 4 collections, shows afterwards. This is how I have it set.
> Left drop down I have usually at ALL, but if I only want to see whats on my Oasis, I put it at DOWNLOADED.
> Middle drop down I have at All Items.
> The right drop down I have at collections.
> 
> The middle drop down also has a collections settings, but you don't want that one. You want the right drop down on collections to see books outside of collections.
> 
> If there are items that were sideloaded, not through amazon, then one has to have it on DOWNLOADED for those to show. ALL only shows cloud and stuff on device from Amazon.
> 
> You do have to first add collections to a new device for any of that to work. To do that you set the left drop down to all and the middle to collections. Then hold and "Add to downloaded" to make them show up on the Oasis in the other views.


Thx! My collections are on device and I've tried to download a few I know I need to read that are not in collections yet. The only place I see them though is on the first pg where you get the 3 book covers of your recent reads


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I've had my Oasis for 9 days now, so while this isn't a first, first impression, I don't qualify for the one-month thread. When I do, I bet I can copy the meat of this post there because nothing will change.

I am in love with the Oasis, which I did not expect. I loved my K1 and Kindle Keyboard, but while the front-lighted screen of the PW addicted me to the light, I never loved it because I didn't like being forced to use a touchscreen. While I appreciate a lot of things about the Voyage, I never got over my disappointment in the faux buttons. Every time I use it I think what a sorry excuse for buttons they are.

So with the Oasis I had trouble believing another Kindle would be worth that price (I need 3G, so my price is high), didn't really believe the advertised longer battery life, worried about the screen because of reports here and elsewhere, wondered how I'd feel about buttons on one side only, wondered how I'd make do with a book-style case that can't be replaced with 3d party when I prefer fliptop, etc.

None of the worries were valid, except price maybe, and it's even worth the price to me, and I can mentally apply the iBooks refund to my indulgence in the Oasis.

I read with the device in the case, always have with every Kindle. The Oasis is the first one that doesn't run out of juice and need to be plugged in for the last hours of a marathon reading session.

The buttons are wonderful, the way buttons should be, and the fact they're on one side is irrelevant when flipping the whole K is so easy.

My screen has no problems visible to me, and I like the warm tone better than the blue-white of the Voyage. If the contrast is less or more I'll never know because I'm not going to put them side by side and subject them to inspection.

Something about the shape of the device fools my eye - well, brain actually - into believing the screen is wider in relation to height than that of the Voyage. I know it isn't true, but the impression remains, and I like it.

The Oasis in its cover weighs slightly less than the Voyage in a light weight 3d party cover.

A 3d party stand solves the no fliptop problem, but the Oasis is so small and light I don't mind propping it against a leg for reading in my favorite chair. The stand will only be for tables and desks and on my chest reading in bed at night.

It's not perfect, I still don't like having to use the touchscreen for a lot of functions. Those screens with a bar down the side are particularly aggravating. The SO have to go, but I'm making myself wait until the 31st day, although I think I remember from my Voyage replacement that if you send back a SO Kindle that you've paid to have SO removed from, the replacement also has the SO removed. Rather than take a chance, I'll put up with it for another 3 weeks.


----------



## LDB

I just opened my new Oasis this afternoon. The touchscreen is absolutely terrible. It may be due to downloading a few dozen items of content and it isn't that the touchscreen is horrible but the processor is overwhelmed by the downloads. I hope that's the case. I can't get it to respond to adjust any settings or anything else. I guess I'll let it sit a while and see how it behaves later.


----------



## Atunah

It may also be getting the new update, if it wasn't already on it. Mine went pretty bonkers for a while. I also have a lot of collection which have to be synced in the cloud. Mine basically rebooted in the middle of all this mess early on and then it updated. So I left it alone for a while. Might be a good idea. Just plug it in and let it download and see if its gotten an update. 
My touchscreen is very responsive on my Oasis, even more so than on my Voyage.


----------



## GirlFriday

I'm waiting for a replacement due to a faulty cover (it keeps telling me an unauthorized cover has been connected) but I really love the Oasis so far. The screen is great, love the new font, excellent contrast, fast, and I like the page turn buttons. When they first announced it I was not a fan of the huge side bezel but I have to admit it really works for me. I also love how it's smaller yet the screen isn't. I upgraded from the PW 2 so I am really impressed so far.


----------



## LDB

After 2x hours or so of use I really like it. Once it's not chugging on setup and updating the processor keeps up fine and the touchscreen is immediate, not after a several seconds delay. On paper the difference in weight compared to the Voyage isn't that much but after several hours of reading it is huge and excellent. The only change I would make would be to move the buttons about 1 inch each toward the top and bottom. That would be a much more convenient and natural position for holding it in just one hand. Battery life is excellent. I read for about 7 hours at brightness 16 and had about 95% Kindle and about 75% cover battery left. Besides moving the buttons I'd also like an origami type case for reading while eating.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I received mine on friday and sent it back I loved the page turners and also liked the ease of holding it. I did not like the yellow screen my Voyage the page is crisp white . If I was coming from a paperwhite it probably would'nt have bothered me.


----------



## LDB

The Oasis is a slightly warmer tone than the Voyage but only really noticeable in a side by side comparison. The buttons and weight (lack thereof) far more than make up for it for me.


----------



## DD

My new Oasis (3G, Merlot, no SO) arrived at around 10:30 AM EST today. First impression out of the box is that it is VERY lightweight. So different than my PW2 and even my Voyage in weight.

I was surprised that it was packaged in just a slightly padded manila envelope. I thought it would be in a box. But no damage to it at all. So that's OK.





Without the cover, it felt a little slippery in my hand but I tried it again later and I think it's something I could get used to. I always read with a cover on my Kindle. So it's not an issue for me. But for those who like to read without the cover, I think a little 'grippy' strip would be useful.

My screen is a nice cream color and the text is sharp. It is whiter and crisper than my Voyage. The page turns are really quick...no 'dark' split second at all. 
I love the placement of the page turn buttons. I can hold it as shown in the picture below, with or without the cover and just rock my thumb up or down for page turns. It fits my hand perfectly. I also like that I can choose which button is page forward and which is page back. When you switch to the left handed position, the button function stays the same...i.e. the top button is still the page forward if that's how you had it set. Very convenient.



I have a question for those of you who have owned your Kindle Oasis for a while. How low does the Kindle battery have to get before it starts charging from the cover? This is how the battery info looks when not hooked to power. The Kindle and the cover battery both seem to dwindle gradually as I use it but the Kindle never says 'charging from cover'. Is this right?



Anyway, I think I got a keeper. Now I have to ask my sons, daughters-in-law, nieces and nephews which one wants my PW2. I'll keep my Voyage because I like to have a backup.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I like that the cover folds back and is kept in place by a magnet. I have an after market book style cover for my Voyage and it doesn't have that magnet to hold the cover back. I seem to be constantly straightening it out.

UPDATE 7/15/16: Alas, I decided to send my Oasis back. There was a yellowing on one side of the screen that faded from left to right into a whiter (actually a bluish/gray) color. The text on the yellowish part was less crisp. It appeared to grow worse as I used the Kindle this week, although I'm not sure if it was always there and I just became very sensitive to it. It was almost impossible to capture it in a picture but I think it's slightly visible in my picture of the screen above. Anyway, it became a real distraction while I was reading and it was annoying. There was so much I liked about this new model but I feel that for the high price tag, I should really love it and I shouldn't have screen issues. The longer battery life and lighter weight alone was not worth the price to me without a perfect screen.

I'm not replacing it just now. Maybe if Amazon works out the bugs with the screen, I might try it again in the future. Right now, I'm happy to be back to reading on my Voyage which has a perfect screen.


----------



## nikkidog

DD. The dark split second when page is turned is caused by the page refresh button being turned on.  If your Voyage is doing this and you don't like it, you can go into settings and turn page refresh off.  It's located under reading options.  My Oasis came with this button set to off and since I'm not fond of the dark split second, I left it off.


----------



## nikkidog

Sorry, meant to add:  Glad you got a keeper!


----------



## DD

nikkidog said:


> DD. The dark split second when page is turned is caused by the page refresh button being turned on. If your Voyage is doing this and you don't like it, you can go into settings and turn page refresh off. It's located under reading options. My Oasis came with this button set to off and since I'm not fond of the dark split second, I left it off.


Thanks! I'll go check my Voyage.


----------



## Atunah

I don't really keep track much of how it charges mine, I read without the cover. But sometimes it says charging at 94%, sometimes 91%, sometimes 44%, depending on when I put it in. The first 2 weeks I always checked to make sure it was seated correctly so I looked for the charging. Now I don't pay attention anymore. It will say charging from cover when it kicks in. But who knows what they have that set at to kick in. My Oasis never charges to %100 from the cover, I think 95% is the highest it goes. When I plug them in, they both go to 100%.

I just put it in to see, but it was pretty full and it says kindle 93% charging from cover. It will probably stop at 95%. I think.  . Let me see, 2% charge really fast................

Ah, it stopped at 94% now, not 95%  . Its not always the same, it seems to keep it at a healthy level I think. But since I read without the cover, I just put it in when I take a break and take it out, so my kindle is always somewhere from 40% to 95% when I read again. 

I charged them both up yesterday and then I started reading. While later, I put my Oasis in the cover and the cover still had 100% and the Oasis 70%. I was watching and it gave me 5% battery on the Oasis before the cover changed from 100% to 99%. So I am estimated 4 times charging. As in Oasis charges 4 times faster than the cover battery goes down. Not sure if that makes sense, math is not my thing.


----------



## GirlFriday

DD said:


> My new Oasis (3G, Merlot, no SO) arrived at around 10:30 AM EST today. First impression out of the box is that it is VERY lightweight. So different than my PW2 and even my Voyage in weight.
> 
> I was surprised that it was packaged in just a slightly padded manila envelope. I thought it would be in a box. But no damage to it at all. So that's OK.


That's odd. Both of my Oasis' came with their packages packed in sturdy boxes.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

DD said:


> I was surprised that it was packaged in just a slightly padded manila envelope. I thought it would be in a box. But no damage to it at all. So that's OK.


Both of my Oasis readers came in the same manila envelope as yours.


----------



## Atunah

My Oasis came in a padded envelope just like the picture posted. I was glad actually as that fit in my mail box. Anything bigger and I have to hunt down the office folks as USPS does not deliver to the door here, even if I am home.


----------



## nikkidog

Both of mine  also came in the Manila envelope shipped via USPS.  They both arrived on the day they said they would and No damage!


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> I don't really keep track much of how it charges mine, I read without the cover. But sometimes it says charging at 94%, sometimes 91%, sometimes 44%, depending on when I put it in. The first 2 weeks I always checked to make sure it was seated correctly so I looked for the charging. Now I don't pay attention anymore. It will say charging from cover when it kicks in. But who knows what they have that set at to kick in. My Oasis never charges to %100 from the cover, I think 95% is the highest it goes. When I plug them in, they both go to 100%.
> 
> I just put it in to see, but it was pretty full and it says kindle 93% charging from cover. It will probably stop at 95%. I think. . Let me see, 2% charge really fast................
> 
> Ah, it stopped at 94% now, not 95% . Its not always the same, it seems to keep it at a healthy level I think. But since I read without the cover, I just put it in when I take a break and take it out, so my kindle is always somewhere from 40% to 95% when I read again.
> 
> I charged them both up yesterday and then I started reading. While later, I put my Oasis in the cover and the cover still had 100% and the Oasis 70%. I was watching and it gave me 5% battery on the Oasis before the cover changed from 100% to 99%. So I am estimated 4 times charging. As in Oasis charges 4 times faster than the cover battery goes down. Not sure if that makes sense, math is not my thing.


So, at some point while in the cover it's supposed to say "charging from cover"? I haven't seen that yet.

UPDATE: OK. Just dropped to 89% on Kindle and now it says "charging from cover". All is well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have had my cover charge my device to 100%. There's a screenshot somewhere in the "real life Oasis battery thread." (Edit: Found it! Added below.)

It will drain down the device a bit, then charge up the device until the cover is depleted, at which time you will get a message that the device needs to be charged. You can either charge it then or take off the cover and keep reading or ignore the message, leave the cover on and keep reading. I tend to either take the cover off and keep reading or charge it at that point, because I don't like to keep getting the "charge the device" message. (And yes, Ann, I keep getting the message, every five to ten minutes while reading, until I do charge it. )










Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I been trying to catch mine going to 100% in the cover, but it won't. Mine stops at 95%, or last time at 94%. I keep sneaking a peek, but alas.  

Since I read out of the cover, usually I just keep reading when the cover gets low, but that depends on what time of day it is. If its bed time and cover is low and I am done reading, I just plug them in so they are ready to go in the morning. Or I forget and just leave them both laying around. Oasis really don't use any battery when it goes in sleep mode overnight.


----------



## DD

nikkidog said:


> DD. The dark split second when page is turned is caused by the page refresh button being turned on. If your Voyage is doing this and you don't like it, you can go into settings and turn page refresh off. It's located under reading options. My Oasis came with this button set to off and since I'm not fond of the dark split second, I left it off.





DD said:


> Thanks! I'll go check my Voyage.


That was it. My Voyage was set to Refresh every page turn. Thanks!


----------



## tiggeerrific

DD your screen is so white mine was like parchment paper I had to send it back .You are lucky


----------



## DD

tiggeerrific said:


> DD your screen is so white mine was like parchment paper I had to send it back .You are lucky


I'm sorry that happened to you. Are you going to try another one?


----------



## nikkidog

DD said:


> That was it. My Voyage was set to Refresh every page turn. Thanks!


Your welcome.


----------



## LDB

Mine was plugged in overnight. The green light was lit this morning which I presume means 100%/100%. The brightness is set at 16. I read for probably 7 hours today, mostly with the case removed. I put it in the case an hour or so ago. It now says 94% Kindle and 80% cover. A few minutes ago it said 94% charging from cover Kindle and 80% cover.

Mine came in a manilla bubble envelope.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Eek. Just made a long post here that belongs in the longer impressions thread, so I'm moving it.


----------



## Rasputina

My 3G Oasis with Merot cover and no special offers arrived yesterday. 

After getting it through set up I plugged it in to charge, because it arrived just as I had to leave the house anyway. When I got home I compared it side by side to my PW2 and noticed that my Oasis screen is a lot whiter with better contrast, which I'm happy about. On the other hand, it's a bluer white on the 1/3 of the screen closest to the wider bezel where the lights are located and significantly more yellow on the other 2/3. It's not noticeable if I'm reading outside or in a very bright room. But I rarely read in those conditions. I'm hoping as I read on it longer I won't notice it as much. I didn't notice it reading in the dark with the light set to 6 which is my normal setting for a pitch black room. So that's a plus. 

I love how light it is reading out of the cover. That was one of the main reasons I bought it. I'm hoping it will eliminate my elbow pain when reading for too long on my PW in the cover which weighs 3x as the Oasis out of the cover. I love how quick and easy it is to get it in and out of the cover. It's really slippery in my hands though, and I'm still adjusting to how I need to hold it differently than my PW2. I like the buttons, even though I generally prefer touchscreen but I have to hold it differently than I'm used it. It's also a little weird to hold out of the cover due to the depth changes across the back and it being heavier on one side. I'm also more worried about where I will put it in my purse since the back and edges are more exposed than my PW2 in the MOKO cover which is completely enclosed. I haven't checked yet to see if it might fit in one of my purse pockets. 

All in all I like it, I read it on for more than an hour last night. 


Oh and I really like the auto screen rotation.


----------



## nikkidog

I don't notice a shadow during the day but have noticed it at night with lights on.  I have found if I hold the Oasis with the button side opposite the side the light is coming from I don't notice it at all.  So if the lamp is on the right I hold the Oasis with the button side on the left.  If I hold the Oasis with the button side on the right (same as the lamp) I see shadowing on about 1/3 of the screen.  I hope this makes since and helps.


----------



## skyblue

nikkidog said:


> I don't notice a shadow during the day but have noticed it at night with lights on. I have found if I hold the Oasis with the button side opposite the side the light is coming from I don't notice it at all. So if the lamp is on the right I hold the Oasis with the button side on the left. If I hold the Oasis with the button side on the right (same as the lamp) I see shadowing on about 1/3 of the screen. I hope this makes since and helps.


Considering the high price of this device, the screen quality should be perfect. You shouldn't have to make adjustments to overcome screen defects.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

skyblue said:


> Considering the high price of this device, the screen quality should be perfect. You shouldn't have to make adjustments to overcome screen defects.


I guess each person gets to decide for themselves whether any flaws in their device are sufficient to warrant returning for replacement or refund.


----------



## CozyMama

skyblue said:


> Considering the high price of this device, the screen quality should be perfect. You shouldn't have to make adjustments to overcome screen defects.


That is exactly why I sent back three of them. Amazon had sent replacements twice for my original Oasis but both of them had the same shadowing/light cones down the side that the original had. There was also some color unevenness on two of them. I finally got tired of trying the replacement thing and just did a complete return and reordered a new one after my account was credited. The new one seems to be fine.


----------



## skyblue

CozyMama said:


> That is exactly why I sent back three of them. Amazon had sent replacements twice for my original Oasis but both of them had the same shadowing/light cones down the side that the original had. There was also some color unevenness on two of them. I finally got tired of trying the replacement thing and just did a complete return and reordered a new one after my account was credited. The new one seems to be fine.


I determined after my third defective Kindle Fire replacement, (All 4 Fires had battery issues), that Amazon doesn't replace defective Kindles with new devices. They replace with refurbished devices even when they promise it's new. You were smart to save yourself the continued aggravation *CozyMama*!


----------



## Rasputina

I finally skinned my Oasis and it's made it so much easier to hold as it's less slippery.


----------



## jheydt

I skinned my Oasis but find that it's much less slippery if I hold it with the merlot cover on.

John


----------



## quadtronix

I got my Oasis a week ago and have been putting it through its paces. First impressions are altogether positive with a couple caveats that I will get to but overall I am very satisfied...

To start off I'll tell you all my configuration: Black, with adds, wifi, using Bookerly, set to 18% lighting, mostly reading with cover on... 

I'm reading with the cover on for two reasons, 1) because I don't want to smudge up the pins with my fingers and then have the battery features from the cover malfunction, and 2) because I tried reading with the cover off once this week and TBH, it was uncomfortable for me. I couldn't get it to balance in a way that worked for me. Luckily I don't mind keeping the cover on and when I do it balances just fine. One gripe I had was that the cover must've come loose at some point once because the battery indicators weren't showing even though the cover was on. Snapping it off and then back on fixed the problem imediately... 

I'm reading with the buttons on the right side. I've got them set up at the default (top-forward, bottom-back). No issues with the buttons: they're great, but I also liked the ones on the Voyage. 

Same goes for the screen. I had no real issues with the screen on my Voyage but I can definitely tell the difference here. The Oasis is even more even and brighter IMO. Plus it's super sharp as with all the latest kindles. I am overall pleased with the screen.

I like that the cover magnetizes when pulled to the back when open and when closed for transport. IMO, it's a perfect level of magnetiztaion: not too strong or too weak, just right. One thing I noticed was that if I stop reading in the middle of a chapter and there is no dividing empty line, asterix or new chapter starting on the page, then when I reopen the book it sometimes has jumped back a page.... I find it most interesting that when there is some sort of division on the page it never seems to happen.  Not a big deal to me and I've just been careful to always take breaks from reading only when at the end of a section or chapter. 

I also had an issue with some of my books not showing cover art but Atunah suggested that I re-download the books and that worked to bring back the cover art... 

Battery life is superb! I've been reading a lot this week, actually finished one book: the Dreaming Void by Peter F. Hamilton. And I'm in the middle of Leviathan Wakes which is the first book in the Expanse series recently made into a TV series on the Sci Fi  channel. I've charged the Oasis twice. Once when I first took it out of the box and once mid-week. But for the amount of time that I've been spending reading on it, I think that's pretty good milage. Plus the cover was still at 50% when I charged it the second time. And of course I'm at 18 brightness too which is pretty bright.

So those are my impressions of the Oasis. Generally positive and compared to the Voyage and Paperwhite  2015 definitely the Oasis is my favorite! It's super thin and light even with the case on and it makes reading a comfortable and fun experience. More so, I would say, than any previous eReader I have owned.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeb71

Hi all, first time poster, but I've spent a lot of time reading the forum. Just got an Oasis, here are my thoughts!

First, let me say buying a kindle is always kind of nerve-racking for me because I am pretty picky, but more because I am very sensitive to variations and what not when reading. It seems it's all I can see if it's really bad. What other people might not even notice my eyes zone right in on. It seems like I always have to go thru two or three devices before I find one I'm happy with. It's usually just kindles because the screens are so crazily un-uniform, unlike say iPhones, which I am usually fine with on the first go. You could literally line up 3 and have them all have totally different lighting.

Anyway, wanted to try the Oasis, have been using a PW2 which I have been very happy with. I did try the Voyage but found it awkward to hold, I never could quite get comfortable with it for some reason. Ordered the Oasis, and it was mostly fine, but there was one huge dark spot that the lights were missing, and the lights were more blueish than white. Asked for a replacement, got it, and this one had really bad black specks (that got worse the higher the light went) - I know there are always going to have those when you crank the lights and really look, but this one was pretty bad, to the point of having three in a row almost like - - - that looked like it was crossing out words when it landed on them. The lighting was much more even and white however.

At this point I figured for 300 bucks, I need to be happy, how these screens can be so different on one device was sort of frustrating, I'll just go back to my PW2, which has the best screen and lighting than any other Kindle I've owned. But!!! I really missed the parts of the Oasis I really liked - lightweight, nice crisp fonts, and actual buttons!! Man, I love those buttons. I really liked the case, and the premium feel. So...

I ordered a new one. Paid for overnight shipping and...Fedex lost it. Had zero idea where it was. Worked with Amazon, they finally sent me a replacement, which is the one I kept. Then I get a tracking notice, that the original lost one is heading my way. Then it diverts from Mass to Tennessee, so I figure it's heading back to Amazon somewhere, as they had already processed a return (I thought they already had gotten it) - then it diverts from Tennessee back to me in Maine, and I end up getting it anyway. I did check it out, of course, and it wasn't as good as the replacement, so I contacted Amazon and got a return label to send it back. I'm not sure if they would have done anything if I kept it, as it was logged as returned and processed, but I try to be an honest person, I paid for one, wasn't going to keep a 2nd I didn't pay for. 

I really dig the Oasis. It's just the right size, and the body seems to melt away when I read, it really does feel the closest to a paper book for me of any Kindle. I do think $300 is a little pricey, but I read a lot, so it's worth it to me to the the best available reader. And it does feel like a premium product. I got the Walnut case which I really like. Battery life has been just fine so far, I have not been able to really test it over time, but I've seen no issues. I barely see the light cones, and the lighting is good and even. I only really use the lighting when I really have to anyway, but I like having the option. It's small enough to fit in my back pocket, and light enough to hold for an extended time. And buttons! I really missed my older Kindle with the side buttons, I would probably still be using it to this day if it hadn't stopped working. I love the buttons. I'm still using the Bookerly font, as it looks the closest to print but the ember font is nice too. 

That's my Oasis story!


----------



## Atunah

Welcome to KBoards Mike  

Yay, glad to ended up with a good Oasis. Isn't it so nice to hold? I had similar issues with my Voyage. I got it because I needed buttons, but had problems holding on to it for long term reading. I think the bezels are just too small for me and I got cramps. Oasis got it right. I too have always missed the buttons in the older kindles. I still always have my basic kindle with buttons as backup, but now they don't even make that one anymore, its all touch screen now. 

Yes, price is a bit steep, but for me it was worth it as I can now read and read and not even notice my hands are holding anything. No more cramps and no pain in my hands and wrists. 

I like my Walnut too, even if it does look a tad "aged" by now. But I kind of like it. It rubs all out if I want to, I don't bother anymore. Its not getting any worse though oddly enough.


----------



## Mikeb71

Thanks for the welcome! That is exactly what happened with the Voyage for me! Just felt like the bezel was almost too small and my hands would cramp or I just couldn't find a comfortable way to hold it. Maybe I would have gotten used to it over time, but I'm glad to have the Oasis!


----------



## quadtronix

I wanted to update a couple of things about my previous post here in the First Impressions thread. First of all, I had stated that I was mostly only reading w/ the cover on the Oasis but that has definitely changed! At first it felt uncomfortable to me to use the reader without it's case attached but, while it took some getting used to, I'm now liking the feel of the Oasis without it's cover more and more. I was a little bit worried about damaging the pins and connectors by taking the cover on and off and getting finger grease on the connections but I got over that quickly and now I'd say I use the Oasis without the cover about 35-40% of the time and with the cover on it the rest of the time. I'd probably even use it sans cover more but the battery seems to deplete pretty fast that way. 

Secondly, I decided today to switch from the default button configuration to the reverse. My reasoning was two fold. First: when using a tablet or any other e-reader I tend to tap the screen on the right side towards the middle of the page vertically or a little bit bellow that to turn the page forward. So in keeping with that habit, the "bottom button as forward" seems to be more in sync with all my other devices. Secondly, with the top button as forward I had to either balance the Oasis on my pinky finger or use two hands. The only way to one hand the device without resting it on my pinky was to hold it between my thumb and have the other four fingers behind the back but that was a little awkward for me. With the page forward set to the bottom button I can grip the device with my thumb on the bottom button at all times, my pinky AND ring finger under the device and my index finger and middle finger behind the device... Which is of course less taxing on the pinky!! So it's only been a day since I made this change. I will of course report back once I've had more time to test it out thoroughly but I think it was the right move.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

quadtronix said:


> Secondly, I decided today to switch from the default button configuration to the reverse.


I did the same thing after a few days. It works better for me too, and it matches the setup on the Voyage, so that if I pick it up (it's the one I take with me outside the house - am always afraid of losing/having stolen), I'm not fumbling around.


----------



## avivs

So... I caved.

When I first heard the price of the Oasis I was like, "is this a joke? no kindle should cost that much!".
I have the PW2, and I really like it. But I also keep reading reviews about how the Oasis is not for everyone, just for the few who really wants the best reading experience and are willing to pay for it.
The point is - I'm usually one of this people. 
so the months went by, and the idea of buying the Oasis started to feel... well, not so weird. I mean, I do read a lot, and I can appreciate a good gadget if it's done properly. also, I haven't bought a new kindle in about 3 years, and before that I used to buy one every year. I thought about the Voyage, but it just didn't feel like the upgrade is really dramatic, and I didn't want to upgrade just for the sake of upgrading. 

The Oasis seems like the kind  of upgrade that will affect the way I read, and the quality of my reading. Also, I can completely get the one hand reading stuff. makes sense. 

So I've order mine (from EBAY not Amazon, cause Amazon don't really send it to Israel, and third party providers just make the price go up by about 150$).

Hoping to get it by the end of next week, and I really hope that it will be worth it. 

Will keep you posted (unless my package will be somehow lost).


----------



## kschles

avivs said:


> So... I caved.
> 
> When I first heard the price of the Oasis I was like, "is this a joke? no kindle should cost that much!".
> I have the PW2, and I really like it. But I also keep reading reviews about how the Oasis is not for everyone, just for the few who really wants the best reading experience and are willing to pay for it.
> The point is - I'm usually one of this people.
> so the months went by, and the idea of buying the Oasis started to feel... well, not so weird. I mean, I do read a lot, and I can appreciate a good gadget if it's done properly. also, I haven't bought a new kindle in about 3 years, and before that I used to buy one every year. I thought about the Voyage, but it just didn't feel like the upgrade is really dramatic, and I didn't want to upgrade just for the sake of upgrading.
> 
> The Oasis seems like the kind of upgrade that will affect the way I read, and the quality of my reading. Also, I can completely get the one hand reading stuff. makes sense.
> 
> So I've order mine (from EBAY not Amazon, cause Amazon don't really send it to Israel, and third party providers just make the price go up by about 150$).
> 
> Hoping to get it by the end of next week, and I really hope that it will be worth it.
> 
> Will keep you posted (unless my package will be somehow lost).


Hope you like it. I also had a PW2 that I really liked. I LOVE the Oasis. It's perfect for one handed reading, and the page buttons make all the difference. Keep us all posted.


----------



## mwvickers

I have owned several of the Kindles before.  My current Kindle is a Voyage.

A month or so ago, I ordered an Oasis to try.  Immediately, I noticed the Voyage had a darker contrast (so the text looked clearer).  I also noticed that while my Voyage may have a slight color change from top to bottom from the lighting, it was less noticeable than the lighting issues on the Oasis, only because of the direction of the lighting.  When reading from top to bottom, I think my eyes adjusted to the change naturally, so I couldn't tell a difference; on the Oasis, however, since the lights are on the side, I could see the difference more easily every time my eyes shifted from left to right and back again on a line.  

I also noticed the Oasis battery depleting very quickly when the Oasis was out of the case (which is the main way it is designed to be held).  

I really only tried it for a few hours, max.  I ended up sending it back.  The contrast, the lighting, and the battery were huge issues for me.  

After reading many of these posts, however, and reviews, I am wondering if I should try again.  I wonder if the lighting was more of a defect.  I also wonder if the battery may have been draining as a result of indexing more than just normal use.  I am second-guessing my decision to send it back, wondering if I gave it a fair chance.  

Has anyone else noticed abnormally fast draining of the battery if the Oasis is out of the case?  

I'm wondering if I should just stick with my Voyage and be happy, or shell out the money for an Oasis again.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mwvickers said:


> Has anyone else noticed abnormally fast draining of the battery if the Oasis is out of the case?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just stick with my Voyage and be happy, or shell out the money for an Oasis again.


I tried the Oasis twice and decided to stick with my Voyage. The battery did drain fast for me with both Oasis devices. And, like you, my Voyage appeared to be much crisper. I even stuck my Voyage in a drawer and solely used the Oasis for a week. So, there's nothing wrong with the display of the Oasis, just that I was used to the crisper text.


----------



## barryem

I have a Voyage and I don't have an Oasis.  I've bought most models of the Kindle when they came out and I was excited about the Oasis at first and wanted to order one.  I sat here on the first day with my finger on the mouse thinking about it while they sold out.  By the time they became available again I'd had some time to consider the battery situation and do a lot of reading about the Oasis and I decided not to get one.

My real concern about the Oasis is the overall lifetime of the battery.  A lithium ion battery typically can take between 500 and 1,000 full charges.  Of course that means twice that many half charges and 4 times that many quarter charges, etc.  Since the internal battery, as I recall, is 1/6 the size of the Voyage's battery it should use up those charges 6 times faster, which means that the overall lifetime of the battery should be 1/6th that of the Voyage.  I'm not an engineer and I don't know that there might not be some factors that affect this calculation but I don't know of any that might so I didn't want to spend that much more on something that might last that much less time.

The cover's battery shouldn't affect this since it's just another charger.  When you read the Oasis battery is being used and being charged as needed by the cover, so this shouldn't affect the calculation.  Again, unless there are factors I'm not aware of, and none have been made public if they exist.

As for your concern, the battery of the Oasis without it's cover should discharge 6 times faster than the battery in the Voyage.  That's really true with or without the cover except that with the cover you won't notice it since you, in effect, are keeping it plugged in as you read.

I haven't seen an Oasis and I really like the idea of it.  I like the idea of a small comfortable to hold reader.  I can't see any discoloration on my Voyage so maybe I wouldn't see it on the Oasis either.  I'm still tempted to get one but I'm worried that I'll worry about it so much it'll take the pleasure out of it for me and that holds me back.

As to that discoloration, having had several Kindles as well as Kobos and Nooks, and living in a retirement home where I'm always helping my neighbors with their Kindles, I've seen a lot of screens.  As a rule there's as much variation between screens units of the same model as there is between different models.  That seems to be the nature of e-ink screens.  I had several Palm Pilots also and the screens on those varied a lot, even within the same model.  I'm not sure why that's the case.  I have 3 tablets of the same model and their screens are identical.

I'm sticking with my Voyage unless the temptation overwhelms me.  I'm a pretty tough guy in general but I don't do so well against new Kindles.  We shall see. 

Barry


----------



## mwvickers

KimberlyinMN said:


> I tried the Oasis twice and decided to stick with my Voyage. The battery did drain fast for me with both Oasis devices. And, like you, my Voyage appeared to be much crisper. I even stuck my Voyage in a drawer and solely used the Oasis for a week. So, there's nothing wrong with the display of the Oasis, just that I was used to the crisper text.


Thanks! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had those experiences with the devices!


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks for the info, Barry!


----------



## Atunah

I have both, Oasis and Voyage. Among a few other kindles  

I use pretty much only the Oasis now and the Voyage when I am charging the Oasis or I am too lazy to go downstairs to get it. Both are fine reading devices. The contrast on my Voyage is a tad better, but just a tad. Only would notice if held next to one another.
The "color" shift is there on my Oasis, but its only visible at higher light settings. My light never goes above 10 at most 11 so I don't see it. 

As to the battery. The large part of the battery is in the cover. The Oasis is a package and not meant to carry around for days without ever putting it in cover. So when I take a break I put it in and it tops off. So it usually stays between 50%-80 at all times. A few times I have taken it out and done a long reading session in another area of the house. 4 hours straight I did. At that point the battery was around 50% when I put it back in the cover to go pee.  

I get about 7 hours of constant reading out of my Oasis, I tried it. Wifi was on, light at 10. This is not putting it in cover and counting the reading time. I read 2 books with that charge. Fast reader. I did run it pretty much down at that point. But in normal use, I would put it in cover here and there and so never run out. 
I only did this so I could see how many reading hours I can get out of a Oasis for testing. So besides that one time, my Oasis has never run down. 

Its all personal preferences too. I can hold my Oasis so much better with the real buttons. The Voyage keeps sliding out of my hands with the small bezel and having to press on the haptics. It just didn't work overall for me this way. I got cramps in my hands. If I needed the light at a higher setting on my Oasis, I might have an issue with the left to right shift. But I don't. If I see the screen lit, or glow, its too high for me. I only want it to get better contrast and look like paper. 

I have had my Oasis now for about 8 months. My battery still lasts the same time as when it was new. Exactly the same. There has been no noticeable deterioration. So I don't concern myself with all these battery analyzers. I go by real life experience and by Amazons long track record. They designed this device very well. If there was every an issue within a reasonable usage time, I have confidence Amazon would make it right. 8 months in I see no issues on that front so I am not worried.


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks, Atunah!


----------



## avivs

It's here! My Oasis has arrived (After a goddamn month!).
I know it's going to be small, but still, when I opened the box I couldn't believe how small it really is. Will be reading on it tonight.
I got the brown cover. 

I think that it will be better to have a sleeve, so the cover won't get damaged.
Do you guys have some recommendation? 
I heard that some sleeve damages the leather cover.


----------



## avivs

Oh, and I also wanted to ask about the first charging of the buttery?
Should I wait until it's empty, or just charge it the way it is? (About 50% for the cover).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can charge it whenever you feel like it. You will start to get warnings about doing so when the battery in the cover starts to get quite low -- but it'll still work for some time on the device battery.

Enjoy!


----------



## barryem

avivs said:


> I think that it will be better to have a sleeve, so the cover won't get damaged.


Yeah but what will you use to protect the sleeve?

Barry


----------



## larryb52

I've tried multiple oasis' and none have met the given expectations of the overblown hype of the advertising or the hype. I have had good screens for the most part but very iffy battery use so it usually goes back. I will say in defense of those that love it that I may be expecting too much but for the money I expect a bit more than reading 2.5 books on it (avg length 400 pages) before it wants to be charged so it went back and today sent the 4th one I tried and to be honest I wanted it too work. I think for amazon this should not be a grap shoot but to be honest my pw3 does the job at a more reasonable price and I do have a nice voyage , shame but I would not be surprised that oasis 2 comes out spring and the battery is addressed as the screen...sorry to those I know that disagree and just my 2 cents...


----------



## barryem

LarryB I wonder if you're doing all your reading without the cover?  If so that would account for your poor battery life.  I haven't seen an Oasis so I'm no expert but if that's what you're doing it sounds like your battery life might be okay.  You might improve it by putting the Oasis in it's cover when you end a reading session, or even reading while it's in the cover.

Barry


----------



## larryb52

no I left the cover on, battery is just not there on this device...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As with anything, personal tastes/preferences will come into play. FWIW, I prefer my Voyage to my Oasis -- aesthetically, for me, it's a more pleasant shape and size.

I think the screen is just as good and can't really say for sure about the battery because (1) the Voyage is 2 years old and (2) I only use the Oasis for an hour or so at night vs picking it up multiple times during the day. I use the same size/style of print and have the light set about the same, but I've not, in any scientific way, logged hours read or pages turned or anything else. So, the usage is different enough that any battery comparison would be meaningless. But I definitely have no complaints on that score; it absolutely works as well as advertised, for me, and I do like the buttons. Except for the buttons, it seems to me the features for actual reading are identical.

I don't see me buying a second, however; if one of my kindles failed today and I needed a replacement I'd go with another Voyage because I don't find the Oasis $90 better than the Voyage. I do find the Voyage to be worth the extra $80 over the cost of the PW because of the smaller size and weight. When I got the Oasis I'd been using the Voyage for a year or so and rated it 99 out of 100. In comparison, I rated the oasis as 98 initially. After using it for some time, I'd probably call it 95. So, still quite good, but I like the Voyage better.

I note, as well, that one can buy an Oasis case on it's own for $89. . . . . so, if you think about it, the Oasis and the Voyage are the same price -- but to get a longer battery life you're paying $89 and losing the option to buy the cover design of your choice from a 3rd party vendor. Oh, there are some available, but they don't have the battery -- so you're left with a device that's too square and doesn't last as long.  <obviously, my opinion only!  >

I think the Oasis could be improved by making the cover rechargeable on its own. That way you could basically have a forever battery by always having one battery charging while the other one is on the device -- like the way my husband uses the interchangeable batteries on his power tools.  As it is, you have to have the device charging to charge the battery so you loose flexibility. And even if you charge up a cover and then swap it out, there's no saying how long it will HOLD that charge . . . if you don't use it for a week or two, you might find that it's gone flat as well.  That's a design flaw in my book -- if they do have a 2nd Gen Oasis, I'm guessing that's one change they'll make. And if they can make the new covers backwards compatible with the original Oasis, that would be very smart of them.

I'll also note that I did have a problem with my Oasis that I've NEVER had with any other device -- the touch screen became erratic. Menus would pop up on their own, and sometimes my touching would not make them go away and/or I couldn't select things/turn pages with a touch. They replaced it after having me try a bunch of stuff -- I think I restarted it about 4 times, did the de-register/re-register dance, and finally they had me reset it to factory conditions, which was o.k. because I was done with it at that point. I decided they were going to give me a replacement device or my money back.  Which they did.  BUT, it did put me off a bit as it's not a behavior I'd seen in any other kindles.  Hence my rating reduced to 95 out of 100. And, it's another reason why, if one of the two devices I use regularly -- a Voyage and an Oasis -- fail completely, I'll replace it with a Voyage.


----------



## barryem

I've not gotten an Oasis, mostly because of my concern about the battery.  I've mentioned that before.  But there really is much about the idea of the thing that I like.  Especially the small size.  What I'd like to see is either:

A. An Oasis where the internal battery is the only battery and it fills in the space currently taken by the cover's battery.  That would make it bigger and heavier but it would have a full size internal battery and my concerns would be alleviated.  Or:

B. An Oasis designed like it is now but with a user replaceable internal battery.  Then if the battery goes out I'll pay $20 or so for another battery.  Or even keep a spare.  In that case I wouldn't bother with the cover except when I go outside to read.  This would be my preference.

Another thing they could do to please me if they didn't mind upsetting everyone else on Earth (which seems fair to me) is to remove the page buttons and the extra width that seems to be needed for them and make it smaller yet.  Not that I think it's too big but I doubt I'd ever use those buttons and everyone knows smaller is better.

As for the price of the cover, I paid $9 for one of my Voyage covers and it's as nice as my Swees cover.  So comparing the price of the Voyage with a cover to the price of the Oasis with it's included cover still falls $80 short.

And yet the other day I was looking at video reviews of the Oasis on Youtube wondering if I should forget all that and just get one.  I'm pretty sure I'd like it.  But I didn't get it.  I'm also pretty sure I'd worry about that battery enough to ruin the delight I'd expect from it.

Please people, let's all stop hoping for peace on Earth or the end of war and all that silly stuff and start hoping for better Kindles. 

A good definition of "better Kindles" is much more variety; many more models and styles and sizes to choose from.

Barry


----------



## Jodi O

I don't have an Oasis, just my trusty PW3 in the premium cover. I love the ergonomics of the Oasis, though. I'm always changing position and changing hands with PW because of the weight, especially in that cover. However, I bring the thing all over with me, including to the gym. I have always wondered if that would be safe with the Oasis. It seems too small and light, and the cover seems just to be a flap to protect the screen....but if that thing took a serious fall? What do you folks think, is it as safe as a PW in a full cover?

If we do see an Oasis 2, I would want it to be waterproof. If I could read in the tub....oh yes. I know, I know, I can get a waterproof cover, or put my PW in a ziplock bag. Sometimes I do, but often I don't stop to do it.


----------



## Atunah

barryem said:


> I've not gotten an Oasis, mostly because of my concern about the battery. I've mentioned that before. But there really is much about the idea of the thing that I like. Especially the small size. What I'd like to see is either:
> 
> A. An Oasis where the internal battery is the only battery and it fills in the space currently taken by the cover's battery. That would make it bigger and heavier but it would have a full size internal battery and my concerns would be alleviated. Or:
> 
> B. An Oasis designed like it is now but with a user replaceable internal battery. Then if the battery goes out I'll pay $20 or so for another battery. Or even keep a spare. In that case I wouldn't bother with the cover except when I go outside to read. This would be my preference.
> 
> Another thing they could do to please me if they didn't mind upsetting everyone else on Earth (which seems fair to me) is to remove the page buttons and the extra width that seems to be needed for them and make it smaller yet. Not that I think it's too big but I doubt I'd ever use those buttons and everyone knows smaller is better.
> 
> As for the price of the cover, I paid $9 for one of my Voyage covers and it's as nice as my Swees cover. So comparing the price of the Voyage with a cover to the price of the Oasis with it's included cover still falls $80 short.
> 
> And yet the other day I was looking at video reviews of the Oasis on Youtube wondering if I should forget all that and just get one. I'm pretty sure I'd like it. But I didn't get it. I'm also pretty sure I'd worry about that battery enough to ruin the delight I'd expect from it.
> 
> Please people, let's all stop hoping for peace on Earth or the end of war and all that silly stuff and start hoping for better Kindles.
> 
> A good definition of "better Kindles" is much more variety; many more models and styles and sizes to choose from.
> 
> Barry


You basically want to turn the Oasis into a Paperwhite then. The whole point and the main reasons I have the Oasis are the buttons, real buttons and the shape and size and weight. It doesn't have to be changed. There are other kindles available for those that don't like the Oasis. Paperwhite with no buttons, Voyage with faux buttons and tiny bezels and the Oasis for those of us that need real buttons and ergonomic shape.

I like that they kept 3 different kindles so far for different needs. The Oasis is the only one in the line up now that can fulfil my needs, real buttons. They even took them away from the basic. Why should I have to give up the only kindle that works for me because some don't like the Oasis? They have other options, I don't.

As to battery, my Oasis had the same battery life as my Voyage. Voyage probably a tiny bit less since its older, but I can't tell at this time. It all depends on what light setting, wifi on or off, is wifi reliable or bad signal, size of font and what else but reading one does. Its hard to compare how many books one can read since we all have different settings. I go more by hours of reading time, but again, I also use wiki and lookup and store and goodreads on it.

But if it seems the battery has a defect then Amazon comes through as I am sure it can happen.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> As with anything, personal tastes/preferences will come into play. FWIW, I prefer my Voyage to my Oasis -- aesthetically, for me, it's a more pleasant shape and size.


I am the exact opposite.. almost never use my Voyage anymore. Just use the Oasis, it is the perfect size and weight for me. I have to say the battery has been working very well for me also.


----------



## isamilis

I am still back and forth with my PW3. The yellowish screen in PW3 sometimes more relaxing for eyes compared to white/milk in Oasis. PW3 stay at home while I bring Oasis wherever I go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem

Atunah said:


> You basically want to turn the Oasis into a Paperwhite then. The whole point and the main reasons I have the Oasis are the buttons, real buttons and the shape and size and weight. It doesn't have to be changed. There are other kindles available for those that don't like the Oasis. Paperwhite with no buttons, Voyage with faux buttons and tiny bezels and the Oasis for those of us that need real buttons and ergonomic shape.


The problem with the Kindles (and all other brands of ereaders) isn't so much that they need to be changed but that there isn't enough variety of models. That's really what I was talking about. I'd like to see Amazon make an ereader as small as the Oasis that doesn't have the potential battery issue. And also without buttons. There's no reason they can't do it. But they probably won't.

I also wasn't saying the battery is defective in the Oasis, only that it's design is such that it probably won't last as long as the others.

As for battery life Oasis vs Voyage, the total capacity of the Oasis is quite a bit greater than the Voyage and it should get better battery life if it's used with the cover on. I had the impression that it actually does. I think the Voyage is rated at 6 weeks and the Oasis is rated at 2 months.

I like the design of the Oasis. I just wish there was one like it that was right for me.

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> The problem with the Kindles (and all other brands of ereaders) isn't so much that they need to be changed but that there isn't enough variety of models. That's really what I was talking about. I'd like to see Amazon make an ereader as small as the Oasis that doesn't have the potential battery issue. And also without buttons. There's no reason they can't do it. But they probably won't.


---------------
Isamilis, I like the various shades that the different gens provide as well.

Gonna have to agree with you, Barry. I sure wouldn't mind them rolling out a 5" pocket one for when i'm skateboarding or biking. Oasis has been doing well for me though but a little too fragile to backpocket it without it's case. Uncased, I'll throw my Oasis and K4 in a jean jacket pocket and it gets the job done. As for battery life, no complaints since the K2.


----------



## barryem

Amazon's big thing is selling books, not Kindles.  They want the Kindles to be good enough to sell books and they really don't have any motivation to make them any better than that.  That's especially true since all the other ereader makers are also just concerned with selling books.

In a perfect world books would be sold by Amazon that could be read on whatever ereader we happened to have and the ereaders would be made by electronics manufacturers who would compete madly to make sure they had the best devices and the most choices.  We'd have to pay a lot more for ereaders if that happened but it would be well worth it.

That's not to say Kindles aren't excellent devices.  They are.  They're the best that are available.  But they're nothing compared to what ereaders might be if manufacturers were competing to make the best one.

My ideal ereader would be the size and shape of a 4.5" phone but would have e-ink with a front light instead of LCD.  It would fit in my shirt pocket comfortably.  I'm sure we all could think of an ideal ereader for ourselves.  But the Kindle is good enough and it's cheap and we really have no other option so we're happy.  Everybody wins a little.  There are no losers.  But with a better system we'd all win a lot.

Barry


----------



## avivs

So I've been reading the Oasis for about 2 weeks now. I enjoy reading it very much, however:
1. The light could have been better. there is a small different between the left side and the right side (More blue compare to more yellow). I have a feeling that that's just the way it is. I don't have any shadows on the side of the screen, so that's good.
2. the battery life - No matter what anyone say, I has the PW2 for 3 years, and the battery there was better than the one on the Oasis. The oasis does not last for months, not if you are more than an average reader.
I know that charging a devise once every 2 weeks is not a big deal, but Amazon has got us used to much better figures. 
3. The "Waking Up" part when you open the kindle - Why? Older versions shouldn't open faster than a new version.
4. The buttons are great. just great.  

By the way - did anyone here asked Amazon for a replacement cover? do they send a new one? do they ask for the old one back?
(I have a feeling that in about a year I will need a new cover).


----------



## isamilis

I asked the replacement cover.  They sent the refurbished one and not asking the original one send back to them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

avivs said:


> 3. The "Waking Up" part when you open the kindle - Why? Older versions shouldn't open faster than a new version.


This is a feature, not a bug.

The Oasis has a 'deep sleep' mode that it goes into after it's been in 'sleep' longer than some set period of time. So, yeah, it takes longer to wake out of that. I believe it's supposed to help with battery life and I don't think there's any way to turn the feature off. I can't say for sure it works -- I only read on my Oasis for an hour a so a day, usually right before bed. But I never assumed that the 'life' given in the specs was at all realistic. . . . 2 weeks has always been about par for me in terms of when I need to recharge. As far as I can remember. Honestly, I don't think about it much. When it tells me it's low, I plug it in the next time I stop reading.


----------



## INFINUS

Here are few pics of my Kindle Oasis UN-boxing.

1.









2.


----------



## patrickt

Companies like Kindle have my sympathy. It gets incredibly difficult to decide, "what do we do now?" Going to a touch screen from buttons was an easy decision and adding a light was an easy decision. Since then, it's been little improvements that were not, for me, worth it. For me, Kindle peaked with the Paperwhite but I'm hoping for another peak in the future.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Been using my new Oasis for a while now. Love it.

But I HATE the new font Amazon insensitively named "Open Dyslexic" or whatever they called it. Hey Amazon, get bent! (My wife is dyslexic.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Craig--

Good to see you back on KB!!!

As far as the font, Amazon is using an open source font, and that's the name of the font--Amazon didn't choose it. It's designed to help people with dyslexia.

http://opendyslexic.org

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What Betsy said . . . and, of course, you don't have to use it if it doesn't work for you. Lots of other choices.  

As your wife is dyslexic, it would be interesting to hear her thoughts on whether it helps for her.


----------



## Forster

I've been toying with getting an Oasis, but my PW from 2013 is still running strong.  I've come close a few times but just can't quite pull the trigger and I'm perfectly happy with my paperwhite even though it's not the newest model PW.  Sigh, I'll probably wait till the PW dies or they come out with an Oasis 2.  I think I would like the buttons as the page turn on the PW can be a bit wonky at times with delays.


----------



## barryem

The Paperwhite 2013 is probably the 1st generation.  Starting with the 2nd generation they put in a faster CPU with speeds up page turns considerably.  I think it's the same CPU that's used in the Oasis but you might want to double check that.

Barry


----------



## Forster

barryem said:


> The Paperwhite 2013 is probably the 1st generation. Starting with the 2nd generation they put in a faster CPU with speeds up page turns considerably. I think it's the same CPU that's used in the Oasis but you might want to double check that.
> 
> Barry


It is a 1st gen. (got it first half of 2013) because getting rid of the keyboard and having the built in lights would have appealed to me. My kids snapped up my Kindle keyboards (with the light covers) from me. They're still using them.


----------



## barryem

I have all 3 Paperwhite models and the latter 2 do have faster page turns.  When I read with the PW1 the first page or two that bothers me and then I forget all about it.  I also have the Voyage and the latter 2 Paperwhites turn pages as fast as the Voyage.  I don't have the Oasis but I think I read that it still uses the same CPU.

Barry


----------



## Forster

I gave in, will have the kindle oasis on Tuesday.    The ergonomics of the thing and the push buttons is what ended up swaying me from the voyager.  We will see.  I will probably keep the PW as a backup rather than give it to one of my kids.


----------



## Forster

It came yesterday.  Wish I wouldn't have waited this long.  I was a little worried the offset screen would bug me but it doesn't at all.  Can not believe how light this thing is even with the cover on... and buttons.  

Screen is outstanding as well as the response in page turns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Forster said:


> It came yesterday. Wish I wouldn't have waited this long. I was a little worried the offset screen would bug me but it doesn't at all. Can not believe how light this thing is even with the cover on... and buttons.
> 
> Screen is outstanding as well as the response in page turns.


Yay! Glad you love it. Yeah, I really like the shape, and I wasn't sure I would at first glance at it. But it's so darn cute in person!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

My husband has had a few Kindles, but recently he's been reading on his iPhone (since the screens got bigger).  But when I got my Oasis back in April, he liked it.  Then he asked about my old Paperwhite and started using it.  But he was still eyeing my Oasis and made a couple of comments about it.  So I surprised him with one for Christmas and he's liking it. A lot.  

And I'm still loving mine.  For me, and him, it was well worth the price.  (It was nice that I had some points on my Amazon Visa to help with his.  )


----------



## avivs

Just wanted to say that I started reading with the BOLD amazon font, and it makes reading much easier.
It's not the prettiest of fonts, but the dark makes the letters pop out more.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Well after reading this thread I went ahead and bought one lol


----------



## cagnes

I've been wanting an Oasis since they first came out. Finally broke down & order one as a happy birthday to me gift.


----------



## crebel

cagnes said:


> I've been wanting an Oasis since they first came out. Finally broke down & order one as a happy birthday to me gift.


Woohoo! Do you have a delivery date?


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Woohoo! Do you have a delivery date?


Saturday, the 4th!  Can't wait, I love getting new toys!


----------



## kayos

After reading this thread from beginning to end I have decided I just might try the Oasis. I'm using a borrowed Voyage and it does not agree with me. Well the buttons don't as I keep pressing them when I change hands..... And since my PW2 has got a funky screen now I decided a nice screen flush with the bezel and page press buttons might be a nice change.

The pictures here made me want one more than all the advertising ie Amazon photos did.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Kayos, and welcome to KBoards!  I luv luv luv my Oasis.

Betsy


----------



## kayos

Thanks Betsy,

actually most of what you posted always nudged me more towards the Kindle. 
So every time I start reconsidering I get back on this board and read a little more of the nice things people have said about the oasis.

Can't wait! A friend of mine will be test driving it (to stay within the 30 day return period of Amazon) and then we hope to find someone coming to my end of the world to bring it along. I love reading on my PW2 but the screen is not so pleasing with the line down the middle and the fuzzy scrip on the bottom half of the screen.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Kayos, and welcome to KBoards! I luv luv luv my Oasis.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## DD

My 3rd Oasis just arrived. I had to send two back when it was first released because of screen and light issues. Well, third time's a charm!

I got a beautiful screen, no yellowish gradient in the color and no noticeable light issues. I can tell you those issues are real because the difference in this Oasis is remarkable. I'm kinda particular and I see nothing wrong with this one.

It arrived with a pretty old firmware version (5.8.2.1). So, I'll update it tonight. I got used to reading in the BOLD font on my Voyage and this version doesn't have it. I'll keep my Voyage for backup because I still do love it.

So happy with my new toy and so glad I tried again!!!!!


----------



## Muddypawz

DD said:


> My 3rd Oasis just arrived. I had to send two back when it was first released because of screen and light issues. Well, third time's a charm!
> 
> I got a beautiful screen, no yellowish gradient in the color and no noticeable light issues. I can tell you those issues are real because the difference in this Oasis is remarkable. I'm kinda particular and I see nothing wrong with this one.
> 
> It arrived with a pretty old firmware version (5.8.2.1). So, I'll update it tonight. I got used to reading in the BOLD font on my Voyage and this version doesn't have it. I'll keep my Voyage for backup because I still do love it.
> 
> So happy with my new toy and so glad I tried again!!!!!


So glad you were finally successful! Enjoy reading on your new "toy"!


----------



## richard-mann

Nice


----------



## sjc

Looks like a dream!! I can't believe how far we have come in 10 years.  My K1, 2, 3, Paperwhite... all but the Paperwhite  have been gifted throughout the years. A decade of still loving the kindle!! My one item I cannot live without!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, because we'll be getting 2d Gen Oasis arrivals, this thread is for the first generation Oasis.  Not going to lock it, because we could still get some posts about the 1st gen, but if you have the new-new Oasis delivering in October/November 2017, please start or post to the new First Impressions thread once it is started (and I'll add a link here).

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

